# Photographers: let's hear about your set ups!



## editor (Jul 11, 2005)

Seeing as we're always getting threads here asking about what gear to buy, I think it might be a informative to add a 'photographer's profile' to the photo section of the site, where urban snappers can list their gear and recommendations.

Feel free to waffle on in depth and add any links, where relevant

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Primary camera:

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:

What you like and don't like about the camera:

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:

Ideal/dream camera set up:

Previous cameras owned:

Photo software used:

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):

Computer gear/scanner:

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):

Favourite photo sites:

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Nikon 885 with 1.0gb card
Tripod yes 
*What you like and don't like about the camera:
Likes:* It Small, 12 Scene Modes
*Dislike:* ]Slow start up. Get some noise when taking 2048 x 1536 size can be fixed with Photoshop but still a pain

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
Missed out on a D70 when my folks were in Japan. camera/lens/case  haggeled down to £295 but they decided  Im in to must debt so didn't  So a D70 or Rebel. Rebel is smaller and take bigger images.

*Previous cameras owned:*
Happy snapper: Konica pop supper/Olympus newpic AF200/Olympus Newpic 600

*Photo software used:*
Photoshop and  EXIF info.  digital shutter speed aperture focal length flash fired (yes or no) camera setting (most applied to consumer digitals) white balance settings (for digitals) windows only, 808kb in size Thanks to Mike P 

ABOUT YOU
*What kind of photos do you take:*
Nature / Tek Fave program Countryfile. 
*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them:*
Martin Parr is only name I know seen doc. bit of a nut taking 1000 of photos parking bays

*Favourite photo sites:*
iphotoforum.com

*Example of your fave pic:*
One  
Yellow  
Sun Rise Sun Set 

_I vote on u75 monthy theam for the Image not who taken it _


----------



## Firky (Jul 11, 2005)

fuji finepix 2800 with a 32MB card and a fourty year old slr pratika

combined price is about £50 and its paid for its self more than a hundred times over so am happy 

- What you like and don't like about the camera:

startup times takes an age, and its a bit crap in low light - the slr I can't fault. its built like a challenger 2.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):

'real' photography, and not photography through saturation, where the shot is very premeditated (i.e digital cameras with 1GB cards)

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: 

sentimental value 

Ideal/dream camera set up:

leica

Previous cameras owned:

Some Canon pile of shit

Photo software used:

Adobe Photoshop CS2

Computer gear/scanner:

Epson 10600, A1 Tally Flatbed Scanner, and Nikon 35mm scanner

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:

All my photos tend to be related to music or an emotion and or mood, but you'd never be able to tell. So I guess you'd say conceptual?

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):

Discussed this to death on previous threads 

alfred eisenstadt, diosneau - simply because I can't photograph people very well and they can!

Favourite photo sites:

deviantart.com has some amazing photographers, its just finding them amongst all the kids.

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
o2 kiosk


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> fuji finepix 2800 with a 32MB card and a fourty year old slr pratika
> 
> combined price is about £50 and its paid for its self more than a hundred times over so am happy


There's not quite enough info in there to make up a profile.....


----------



## Firky (Jul 11, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> There's not quite enough info in there to make up a profile.....



OK


----------



## mauvais (Jul 11, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Nikon D70

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* Nikkor 18-70mm DX, Sigma 70-300mm Super Macro APO II, Nikon 50mm f/1.8. Velbon CX540 tripod, 1Gb Sandisk Extreme III CF card, some other bits and pieces, like a reversing ring for the 50mm, and a Cokin polarizer.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Like the excellent control, ease of use, quality pictures and manual control over every aspect. It's well worth the money. Didn't like the increased post-processing work that's inherent with a DSLR at first, but now I've got good at it, and refined my workflow. Don't like the occasional dust issues. That's about it really.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Olympus D560Z, theoretically for when a DSLR is too big/heavy/impractical, but it's been gathering dust for some time.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* See above. Good in that it's light, very cheap and excellent results for the money. Bad in that it's rubbish at focusing in low-light, and like all compacts, no aperture/DOF control etc, so no real flexibility. Does the job for standard holiday snaps but that's it really. Out of date now.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* What I have now but with a few better lenses and a bit more accessories-wise, I think. Would have to learn to improve my photography a little more before equipment became the limiting factor.

*Previous cameras owned:* As above, plus some cheap Vivitar film effort. Also had another D560Z, but it went wrong. Took that apart and blew myself up with - it says here - about 350V. Ouch.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS2, Autostitch, Autopano, Nikon Capture 4.4.

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* None, apart from Menalto's Gallery 2 for the website.

*Computer gear/scanner:* Laptop, card reader, external hard disk caddy with standard 3.5" HDD in.

*What kind of photos do you take:* Anything I can, from the kitchen to the world! I seem to prefer urban stuff; landscapes and portraits aren't so much my thing.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Not really got any; enjoyed recent exhibition by Martin Parr, but prefer seeing other amateur work with the same kind of kit, to be honest.

*Favourite photo sites:* dpreview, TrekEarth maybe?

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):* No idea what my favourite is, and if I move stuff about, the link will break anyway  You can find the other stuff on my site


----------



## Zimri (Jul 11, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Canon EOS 300D

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* Yes

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Allows rather large photos with the standard lens compared to previous cameras. Lenses for the EF series are somewhat expensive for a student such as myself, camera has too many features, no matter how many times I go through the manual, i'm still ending up confused 

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Pentax SLR - all film based work - looking at buying Nikon FM2

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* Old and knackered basically 

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Nikon FM2 with several lens, more kit for 300D, canon digital camcorder.

*Previous cameras owned:* Olympus C300 Zoom (digital) - Several Pentax slr bodies and a minolta.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS

*Photo organisation/management software used:* ACDSee

*Computer gear/scanner:* Scanner on second computer - looking at buying film reader, A3 photo printer and scanner.

ABOUT ME

*What kind of photos do you take:* Digital - Colour & Black and white, industrial, dereliction, along with general photos. Sunsets for colour. SLR - Black and White entirely, same industrial type scenes.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* James Nachtwey, Don McCullin. Possibly the best more recent documentary photographers around, just check their work out.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic* Morris the Minor


----------



## suzi (Jul 11, 2005)

ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera:
nikon F501

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
all except flashgun

What you like and don't like about the camera:
i love it, i love it, i love it, it's a bit heavy but i love it

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
various holga's, diana, polaroid, home made pinhole

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:
plus - they're very cheap
minus - they're very cheap so fall apart easily
plus - they're very cheap so cost almost nothing to replace

Ideal/dream camera set up:
a leica i guess. and a very expensive MF if i could afford it, or one of those handy little fuji things
oh actually i'd like one of those old MF seagulls

Previous cameras owned:
a couple of old pentax's

Photo software used:
none

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
no idea what you're talking about

Computer gear/scanner:
a crappy old laserjet scanner

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:
depends on my mood

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):
diane arbus, lee miller, various others

Favourite photo sites:

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
i'm quite fond of these 2
ghosts of venice 
white peaks


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 12, 2005)

Primary camera: Contax RX2.

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
Essential kit is simply a camera, a tripod and a lens hood but...

A big backpack contains;
4 camera bodies.
4 55mm Zeiss lenses.
Small Manfrotto tripod.
Filters (polariser, graduated neutral density, 8 stop reducing ND, 3 red, 3 blue, 3 yellow).
Can of compressed air. Cloths and brushes.
Cable releases.
Flash.
Reflectors and difusers.
Spare camera batteries and flash batteries.
Lots of rolls of Kodak VC160, Fuji Neopan 100 and Ilford Delta 400.

What you like and don't like about the camera: Solid build. Ergonomic design. Top quality lens.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): Contax Aria (different film)

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: Great 35mm SLR with built in motordrive. Superb metering. 100% reliable.

Ideal/dream camera set up: 10" x 8" Field camera.

Photo software used: GIMP. Fireworks.

ABOUT YOU

*What kind of photos do you take:*
ART. Photography is bloody well ART! No one can tell me it's not.
I try to take photographs like no others. By creating a very 'pure' scene that ignores inconsequencial clutter I hope to encourage the viewer to contemplate what they see in their own time. It don't always work. 

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):
Thomas Struth for creating sublime landscapes from an apparent chaos.

Favourite photo sites: See links from my website.

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
www.silverbites.co.uk

Recent favourite 
Not so recent favourite 

Click on the table tennis photo for an enlargement and get into it! Or, decide I'm a mad fool who's wasting film and time photographing rubbish. Tar.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 12, 2005)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> It don't always work.



Ain't it the truth!!!    ,,,top sense of reasoning Stan,,,I like ya attitude!  


*I'll be back when lappy batt is more charged to tap out me _thangs_...btw nice idea Mr Ed.


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 12, 2005)

*Primary camera:*Nikon F80 - still using film

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:*Sigma 28-105, Nikon 70-300, Velbon tripod, Nikon SB-28 main flash, Nikon SB-29s ring flash, off camera ttl chord, nikon wireless slave, usual gambit of filters

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*Like practically everything about it hence reticent to move to digital. Dislike lack of instant feedback you would get using digital - particularly useful in multiple flash set-up. You've got to understand that I'm a Nikon boy and I'm deeply, deeply in love with it.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): *Olympus OM10 fitted with standard zuiko 50mm lens. Have the manual adaptor to make it shutter speed priority. This is my everyday portable fun camera. I love it too.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*Like using OM10 because  it's a really fast lens plus the fixed focal length forces me to compose and look for the compostion. Back to basics and all that. Small enough to go with me everywhere. Picture quality is superb if you get focus right.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* I'd probably keep what I've got but add a D70 to it and a proper, high power sunpak ring flash. I use the ring flashes in the same way that Martin Parr does - not for Macro.

*Previous cameras owned:* It's all I've ever owner - started with the OM10.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* Stuck in the dark ages of film so it's all filed.

*Computer gear/scanner:* Minolta Dimage Dual Scan 3, Mac, PC

ABOUT YOU

*What kind of photos do you take:* I do art stuff and exhibit.  It's all really tight, tableau stuff, little room for interpretation, mainly colour, in your face, bit odd, hopefully humourous. Paint with light a lot too. There's a whole lot of me in every picture - I can't seperate regardless of the subject matter/style/content.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Martin Parr - I've been trying to emulate his style but can't do it. The man just has the ultimate eye for social commentary and boy he knows how to use colour properly. Juergen Teller too - fashion photographer who went art. Very stylised, humble and intimate.

*Favourite photo sites:* File Magazine some really interesting stuff

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable) *www.photo-sight.co.uk . Ooh difficult to choose, there's not many on there as I'm really picky about what I put up. Probably have to be the Sheep - obvious one really. You know many people have asked me did I have to dye the Sheep !!!!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 12, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Nikon D100

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 24mm2.8 35mm2.8 45mmP 50mm1.2 85mm1.4 all nikon manual, Metz CT45, benbo, 2x1gbmicrodrive.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*like the fact that its digital hate the sensor for being too small

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* FM2 and FM for if the digi stops workin, Mamyia press with 6x9rfh for higher quality.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* fm2 is faultless, mamyia press has no polaroid back

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* fm2 with 20mp digi back

*Previous cameras owned:* too many to list

*Photo software used:* Photoshop 5 le (lol) nikon view/capture

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* None

*Computer gear/scanner:* g4ibook epson printer with CIS

*What kind of photos do you take:* weird land/cityscapey abstract shite

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* none

*Favourite photo sites:* none

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):* sorry no have yet


----------



## mauvais (Jul 12, 2005)

<feel free to delete/move if you want to keep this post purely to stats>




			
				Robster970 said:
			
		

> *Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Martin Parr - I've been trying to emulate his style but can't do it. The man just has the ultimate eye for social commentary and boy he knows how to use colour properly.


Just been to his exhibition as I said, at La Maison Européenne de la Photographie in Paris. Really enjoyed it; my favourite was some 80s woman, who really should be called June, pictured with her not-so-lovely decor. The caption reads "When I looked at the wallpaper, and the wallpaper looked at me, we instantly fell in love"!

It was very interesting watching the reactions of the French, especially with stuff like the early 70s (?) Calais beer run, with one lad pissing at the camera. Lovely - quite embarrassing to think that people may well make the assumption (perhaps correctly!) that this is typical of English life today   

The Northern stuff was quite cringeworthy too; I was an 80s child but there were still too many memories in there. I also enjoyed his tongue-in-cheek photos from a town called Boring, e.g. 'Boring Elementary School' and 'Boring Waste Treatment Facility'


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 17, 2005)

I do video not stills but thought I would contribute anyway.

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*
*Primary camera:*  Sony vx9000e, like dsr200 but no xlrs 

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:*  Sony Lens, Vinten pro5, builders lights, sony c76 shotgun mic, sony levallier, pag on camera light, 0.5 wide convertor.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*  Ease of use as shoudermount, bit noisy.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*  None

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*  N/A

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*  The new small shoulder mount hi def camera from JVC.

*Previous cameras owned:*  V cheap panasonic DV

*Photo software used:*  Sony Vegas 5, vdub.

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):*  N/A

*Computer gear/scanner:*  XP3000, 1 terabyte of drives.

ABOUT YOU

*What kind of photos do you take:*  Video of stuff going on, starting comedy and drama.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*  George Lucas, Mr Wilkinson my primary school teacher.

*Favourite photo sites:*  Atom films.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)* www.zaskarfilms.com


----------



## 5T3R30TYP3 (Jul 18, 2005)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Shooter:

Canon EOS 5

Glass:

Sigma 
17-35mm f/2.8-4 EX, 
Canon 
28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 Mk1 USM, 
100mm f/2.8 Macro USM, 
50mm f/1.8 MkII 
100-300mm f/4-5.6 USM <----- barely ever used
22-55mm f/4-5.6 <----- no longer used

Light:

Canon 540EZ Flashgun
Metz 45-CT4 & 45-CL4
Sekonic L-358 Flash meter

Tripod: Cobra - old as, me nan gave it me

Film: Velvia 50 & 100, Provia 400, ILFORD Delta 100 & 400, kodak TMAX 100

What I like about camera: has quick motor drive (5fps), pc socket, spot meter, 'nuff nearly-pro features. Big and chunky, nice fit in my hands. Easy to use, 'nuff control. Eye-controlled depth of field preview. Excellent camera compared to some of today's, despite being over 12 years old. And the velvia inside it is pretty good too. I can use it to get girls to sleep with me because the camera makes me look like some sort of 'professional'.
Dislike: Too many girls want to sleep with me because they think I'm some sort of 'professional'. Plasticy as f**k, doesn't feel sturdy, not weather sealed (but neither are my lenses so I wouldn't be able to shoot in the rain anyway), all them crappy 'scene' modes that you find on bottom end cameras, crap built-in flash (at the expense of which I would prefer bigger viewfinder) motor drive not fast enough in continuous focus mode, no separate depth of field preview button, and the possibility of my command dial breaking (notorious EOS 5 weakness). 

Secondary camera: Canon EOS RT wot me uncle gave me, except it's broke. Pentax ME Super, seems to work but ain't tried a film in it yet so dunno if it works, and rewind knob broke the other day 

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: 
(eos rt) Plus - pellicle mirror therefore no mirror blackout during shooting, fast film advance. Minus - it's broke, and the in-built meter is shit and nigh on impossible to use 
(pentax me super) plus: everything minus: nothing

Ideal/dream camera set up: Canon EOS 1V with plenty of L zooms and primes, Hasselblad with nuff lenses, and that manual, mechanical Nikon SLR (the latest one). Digital version of 1V HS - 10fps for 36 frames, massive resolution allowing A0 prints, preset film settings selectable from list in camera (e.g. provia, velvia, astia, t-max, delta 400, kodak portra vc, kodak e100 etc.) etc.

Previous cameras owned: Pentax MZ-M with 35-80 lens

Photo software used: Adobe Photoshop CS, 

Photo organisation/management software used: iView MediaPro

Computer gear/scanner: completely broken iBook G4 w/768MB RAM, Nikon LS-50 scanner 

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:  shit ones - BMX riding, festivals, landscapes, music (gigs), performing arts, portraits, other stuff (read as 'pictures of naked women, posing indecently')

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): You know what, I don't even know. I like Vanley Burke's work - black and white stuff documenting life in handsworth, his studies of 'black people in britain' http://www.birmingham.gov.uk/GenerateContent?CONTENT_ITEM_ID=2218&CONTENT_ITEM_TYPE=0&MENU_ID=10596
I also like that other guy, whose name I can't remember.

Favourite photo sites: photo.net, dpreview, and lots of photographers' portfolio sites which went down with the Apple ship

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): error


----------



## JFC (Jul 18, 2005)

Primary camera:
Canon a80 Digi

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
Wonky tripod

What you like and don't like about the camera:
Sturdy and takes good pics, it survived being chucked around during 8 months travelling, no tmuch i dont like about it

Ideal/dream camera set up:
Looking at goign Digi SLR but need to do some more investigation

Previous cameras owned:
Canon a70

Photo software used:
photoshop

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
Adobe Adobe Photoshop Album

Computer gear/scanner:
Nowt

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:

Travel Photography


Favourite photo sites:

www.art.com or www.fujiphotobox.co.uk

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
www.urbanjellyfish.com


----------



## zenie (Jul 20, 2005)

ABOUT YOUR GEAR

*Primary camera:*
Nikon D70

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:*
28-80 sigma lens, imagetank storage system

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
It's not got that feeling of film   

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*
A 30 year old minolta xg-1 slr, LC-A with coloursplash flash, fed 5

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
No minuses although they do look like they came out of a car boot sale

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
Gold leica or a hassleblad medium/large format

*Previous cameras owned:*
canon k100 crappy advantix things

*Photo software used:*
Photshop cs2

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):*

*Computer gear/scanner:*
HP all in one printer copier scanner 
10gb image tank portable hd

*ABOUT YOU*

*What kind of photos do you take:*
Anything I like the look of at the time

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
can't remember his name but the guy who did the large scale things

*Favourite photo sites:*
www.lomography.com

Cos I like the colours and saturation


----------



## alef (Jul 21, 2005)

Primary camera:
Feeling like a mindless sheep I bought the camera _du jour_ of this little forum: Sony DSC-V3

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
None, just use available light and try to stand still.

What you like and don't like about the camera:
Pros: feels solid, fits in a jacket pocket, lens seems good
Cons: prefer really small cameras to always carry around, slow start up

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
Olympus Mju digital, fits in a jean's pocket

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:
Have quite a few 35mm cameras now gathering dust. As an amateur who rarely makes large prints the advantages of film are negligible and the disadvantages huge.

Ideal/dream camera set up:
Happy with what I've got.

Previous cameras owned:
Used an Olympus XA for almost 20 years, also a Rollei 35 for a while. Both are exceptionally good compacts.

Photo software used:
Love using Photoshop.

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
Recently started using iView MediaPro, good so far.

Computer gear/scanner:
Apple Mac G4, fairly crappy SmartScan 2700 for negs, thoroughly crappy Umax Astra flatbed scanner.


ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:
Colours, geometric shapes, mostly quirky things found in cities. Also love portraits, though don't take enough of them. Particularly like natural lighting.

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):
Always mean to study the masters more but never get around to it. Some of Martin Parr's work I like a lot. But recently I've been most influenced by others from here! Skim is a great critic and I trust her photographic judgement. And many of Paul Russell's shots have stuck in my memory.

Favourite photo sites:
This forum, because it's largely unpretentious and mostly free of the egotism and macho competition of more serious photography sites.

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
http://www.alef.co.uk


----------



## sajana (Jul 22, 2005)

*Primary camera: * 
Nikon Coolpix3100 with 120 mb card 
For video I usually hire Sony PD 170 with tripod and lights

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* nil

*what you like and don't like about the camera:* 
Likes – small and compact
Dislikes - slow startup, an LCD that has got many thumb impressions. Yet to get a grip on the Manual Setting. 

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): * 
Cannon Sureshot. For emergencies only – like when I have run out of batteries on location. 

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras: * 
Minus minus - no lenses – just point and shoot. 

*Ideal/dream camera set up: * 
Nikon D70, with lenses and a Manfrotto Tripod.

*Previous cameras owned: * 
Yashica Electro35. Learnt the basics on it.

*Photo software used:*
Photoshop CS.
Sony Vegas 6. (for Videos)

*Photo organization/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): * 
nil

*Computer gear/scanner: * 
HP Scanjet 3770. 


*About You * 

*what kind of photos do you take: * 
I love taking portraits and experimenting with composition in them. Currently taking more of “development” pictures - being part of an NGO.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): * 
Photojournalists. - They capture stunning viewpoints from places I have never been before or even through the places I pass through daily!!

*Favourite photo sites: * 
U75 certainly. Not too much of “professional” jazz. And photobucket.com for uploading images. 


*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): * 
Street Theatre


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 25, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Nikon D70

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* Nikkor 18-70,  2x Lexar 512mb cards, Nikon Speedlight SB-600, Manfrotto tripod

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Like the quick start up and the versatility of the D70. Don't like the in-built flash and the continous shooting mode is not as fast I would like now.
*
Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Nikon N80 for backup, college work and producing film for development in my darkroom. Fuji S5000 for travelling and festivals when I don't want to take my "work" camera.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* I love the N80 and experimenting during printing. And I like my S5000 as it was the first decent camera I bought and using it encouraged me to start on the path of a career change. What I don't like about it is the time lag between press the button and the shutter opening.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Tricky one, I'd really like to experiment with a Hasselblad medium format camera and a digital back. But quite happy with what I've bought at the moment.

*Previous cameras owned:* An old Practica SLR when I was a kid.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop 7 is the dogs.

*Photo organization/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* None, other than Windows file system

*Computer gear/scanner:* USB card reader, Epson 2480 Pro scanner, Epson R800 printer, Wireless shutter release.

*About You*

*What kind of photos do you take:* Work it's mainly news, press, PR events - always different which is nice, but often quite boring stuff, eg: meetings, men in suits etc. But it has improved my portrait skills and now really enjoy taking photos of people. For myself I enjoy street, architectural and urban stuff, but take all sorts of images really.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* I admire many photo-journalists, at the moment my favourite is Don McCullin. Also I love older photographers, including Imogen Cunningham for her portraits and Jacob Riss for his socio-documentary work.

*Favourite photo sites:* I like this site for it's unpretenious help and advice. Also I regularly use Leggatt's photography history site. and DP Review 
*
Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):* Again tricky, favourites change from day to day. Check my project site Merseytribe.com


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2005)

Primary camera: Nikon D70

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: Nikon SB800 flash, Nikon 50mm 1.8, Nikon 18-70mm, Tamron 28-300mm

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
Like: the control, handling, fast auto focus
Dislike: it's a hefty puppy, dust

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
Sony DSC V3 - used for day trips and where a big camera would be a pain.
Sony F77 - pocket carry-everywhere camera .

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:
Sony DSC V3
Good: looks great! huge LCD screen, good pics and infra red feature is a hoot.
Bad: slow start up, optical viewfinder's 'orrible, flash is a bit feeble.

Sony F77:
Good: very fast to start up, sneaky swivelling lens, fast.
Bad: No zoom, really feeble flash, noise in low light

Ideal/dream camera set up:
A small, fast digital rangefinder camera, like a smaller blend of the Sony V3 and the Leica Digilux 2

Previous cameras owned:
Film: Praktica, Olympus OM10 with all-important manual adaptor, Olympus OM2n, Olympus OM4 and the fabulous ultra-compact Olympus XA

Digital: Fujifilm 1.2 megapixel something, Sony DSC F55E, Sony DSC-S70, Sony DSC-F55DX and Sony F717.

Photo software used:
Photoshop CS

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
ACDSee, but trying to find the time to categorise my thousands of pics with iViewMedia Pro.

Computer gear/scanner:
XP, Epson Perfection scanner

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:
Deserted cityscapes, old railway stations, Brixton street scenes and more

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):
Cartier Bresson.
Andre Kertesz both for their simplicity, purity and depressing ability to effortlessly 'catch the moment' while I remain a fumbling amateur.

Favourite photo sites:
http://www.dpreview.com/
http://www.luminous-landscape.com/


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2005)

^ Out of the 1000 Photo's you have taken do you have an all time fav ? and what is it


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> ^ Out of the 1000 Photo's you have taken do you have an all time fav ? and what is it


Not really - but I like this Chicago pic because I took it during one of my best-ever hols there:






And I like this one because I love late night trains!


----------



## Oxpecker (Aug 14, 2005)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Primary camera: Canon T90

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: Lenses: 28mm. 50mm (1.4). 135mm. 70-210 macro zoom. All Canon. Flash: Canon 300TL. 

What you like and don't like about the camera: I love it. I wanted one when they first came out, but could only afford to get one a couple of years back, 2nd hand obviously. 

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): Canon A1, I like to keep a b&w film in here when I'm out shooting.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:

Ideal/dream camera set up: see above

Previous cameras owned: Old Praktika warhorse, veteran of many a demo in 70s and 80s.

Photo software used:

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):

Computer gear/scanner:

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take: mostly off-beat landscapes / textures and long shots of interesting strangers in pubs or the street. Sometimes friends make me come round to take snaps of their family, because if I've got a proper camera I must be good with babies   

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): um Mapplethorpe, I suppose. At least he's the only one whose book I've bought. Though that could be down to the subject matter. 

Favourite photo sites:

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)[/


----------



## panadol (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi all!   am new to this site....here is my reply! 

*Primary camera:* Canon EOS 20D

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 
Lense:
EF 28-135mm IS USM, EF 100mm macro f/2.8
Tripod: Manfrotto one, with a ball head, forgot exact model
Flashgun: Canon 420EX
Studio Flash: Bowens Gemini 2x500w kit, with travel pack....

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* 1.6 multiplier effect, I hardly use my 100mm for portrait now 

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Canon EOS 30, my old film camera, hardly used now, use for backup
Canon IXUS, just for snap shots.  2Mpixel little thing.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* Film.  Don't want to get into the whole debate about film vs digital, but it is quite good of a camera!

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Canon 1Ds MK-II!!!  prime lenses (all L glass) 17mm, 50mm, 100mm, and a big ass zoom!

*Previous cameras owned:*

*Photo software used:*Photoshop, Raw Shooter Essential

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* ACDSee, any other suggestions?

*Computer gear/scanner:*Canon US4000 film scanner.

*ABOUT YOU*

*What kind of photos do you take:*All sorts, travel, fashion, portraits, events.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*Mario Testino, his style, his dedication.

*Favourite photo sites:*www.photo.net

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)* http://studio.jimmyho.com/  No fav pic yet...maybe one day I will decide.


----------



## Pingu (Sep 25, 2005)

Primary camera:

Canon EOS350D

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:

Tripod: some thing Mrs pingu got off ebay (works though) 

What you like and don't like about the camera:

like fast start up and good range of features - its my first "propper" camera so am still baffled by most of them
dislike no lcd preview

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
fuji finepix s602z (quick snaps and when i dont want to mess with settings)

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:

very easy to use (point press button)
slow start up, slow to take next picture

Ideal/dream camera set up:

dont know enough yet to answer this one but some more lenses would be on the list

Previous cameras owned:

various point and click jobbies

Photo software used:

photoshop, fireworks

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):

none

Computer gear/scanner:

big fast fuck off PC, 20" iiyama monitor

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:

mainly wildlife and landsapes

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):

dont kow any tbh

Favourite photo sites:

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)

fav pic to date is this one:


----------



## mattie (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm only an occasional poster (lack of reliable internet access) but here goes anyway.....


ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera:
Pentax Pz1-p

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
Sigma DG EX 28-70 f/2.8, Sigma 300 f/4 APO, Pentax 50mm f/1.4 FA, Vivitar series 1 105mm f/2.5 Macro, Pentax 2X teleconverter, Pentax 400FTZ flash, Manfrotto 075B tripod (huge, absolutely huge), 3-way Manfrotto head, Uniloc tripod (very, very useful, if you can figure out how legs work - it's abit like a flailing octopuss until you lock everything out), Manfrotto heavyweight ball-head (that's a bitch to open without pulling tripod over).  Manfrotto monopod.

What you like and don't like about the camera:
Control system outstanding (hyper-program), allows you operate in aperture- and shutter-priority at the same time.  Ergonomics excellent, except lack of battery grip means it can be a pain to control large lenses (camera tips forward).
Great metering, good flash control.
Waterproofing non-existent, light rain can cause the camera to fail.
Single AF point, and AF noisy (typical Pentax failing). 
At the time of release, this camera competed with (and beat, in many people's opinion) the first Canon EOS-1, but Canon developed the EOS and now the PZ-1p is left way, way behind.
No battery grip, so stuck with 2CR5 batteries (I think).  
Fast shutter (1/8000) drains battery quite quickly.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
Pentax MZ-3 - tiny with 50mm lens, when FG battery grip is used it gives better handling with 300mm lens than PZ-1p.
Pentax MX - superb, all mechanical camera, excellent for time exposures or as reliable back-up.  Good for low-light/night time exposure as focusing screen really bright and clear and open shutter doesn't drain battery (as would be the case for all electronic shutters).

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:
MZ-3 is 'traditional' in that aperture controlled by aperture ring on lens, unless in program/shutter priority.  Compact, light-weight, especially given spec - well specced, but controls all minimal and easy to set - no menus to navigate.  Switch for expsoure and flash compensation is shared, so can't use both concurrently (i.e. fill-flash can be quite a pain).  Metering good, AF less so.  Much more expensive than MZ-5n (as MZ-3 is Japanese market only import) for no real improvement - faster shutter, allegedly better AF.
MX - simple, rugged, reliable.  No automation, all manual, which is either a strength or weakness depending upon your point of view.  Doesn't actually need batteries except for metering. 

Ideal/dream camera set up:
Anything medium format, although Pentax stuff is superb.  
Decent wide-angle would be very useful.
Ultimately, something digital although I'm very happy with film at the minute, thank you.

Previous cameras owned:
Olympus XA-2 - cracking lens, tiny camera, although minimal control compared to others in XA series.
Pentax P30t.  Felt a bit cheap, ergonomics quite poor.  Metering good.

Photo software used:
None, but have played with Photoshop Elements.

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
None.

Computer gear/scanner:
Until prices match my funds a little more closely (all my 35mm film gear is second-hand) I won't be getting much.  I have a Dell Inspiration 800Mhz laptop, but only 256Mb of RAM might prevent it from being useful for photo editing.

I also have a complete darkroom, with print processors (both monochrome slot and jobo colour drum), LPL enlarger with Nikon 500 f/2.8 lens, and print dryer.  Many Christmas presents were created for my family and friends in this room!

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:
Landscapes, and occasional wildlife.  I love good reportage, but I'm abysmal at it - I miss the heart of the moment and get the technical things wrong when hurried.  I've also tried abstract and fine detail stuff, but only when the mood takes me - I can usually take a decent landscape, but others are really poor unless I'm really in the mood for it.

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):
Salgado - each photo tells a story, but each one is art in it's own right.
There are many others I can't recall, if I think of any I'll edit them in here.

Favourite photo sites:
http://www.abandoned-places.com/ - photos are (tbh) merely good, but strength is in subject, I love these sorts of places
http://www.lostamerica.com/lostframe.html  - great, great results from simple methods of timelapse and painting with light.
http://www.photo.net/ - A community, some of the shots are just superb.
http://www.usefilm.com/  - another good community.

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)
Try the sites I mentioned above.  I don't have anything on-line to show, as I am exclusively film-based until I can afford a decent DSLR.


----------



## Cambazola (Oct 28, 2005)

*Primary camera:* Nikon FM2

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 28mm, 55mm macro, 85mm, 135mm, 300mm lenses. Unilock tripod, think it's the 1700. Vivitar 283 flashgun.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Great build quality, good shutter speed range, easy to use, fully manual and mechanical. The viewfinder isn't great for spectacle wearers. 

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Nikkormat FTn, Olympus Mju II compact.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* The Nikkormat is great, although the correct battery is hard to come by now. Mine's currently knackered (understandable after 35 years), and sadly probably uneconomical to repair. The Mju is the best compact I've ever used, good 35mm F2.8 lens and enough control to allow a little creativity.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Nikon F3HP with a selection of fast prime lenses.

*Previous cameras owned:* I've had the FM2 for nine years and the Nikkormat for 11. I had a Zenith E for a while.

*Photo software used:* None.

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* None.

*Computer gear/scanner:* Used to have a PrimeFilm 1800 film scanner. I gave it away, couldn't get on with it. 

*What kind of photos do you take:* A bit of everything, people, architectural details.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Henri Cartier-Bresson for sheer brilliance, Frans Lanting - to my eye the best wildlife photographer ever.


----------



## zenie (Apr 19, 2006)

Profile amended and bumpity bump.

I thought this was a sticky?


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's my updateds profile:

*Primary camera:* Ricoh GR Digital with 21mm extension lens

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Nikon D70 (for big gigs and important stuff), Sony v3

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 18-70mm Nikon zoom, 28-300mm Sigma, 50mm 1.8 Nikon. Nikon SB800 flashgun

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Ricoh: small, simple, full manual controls, fast lens, discrete. Nikon D70: fantastic quality

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* Ricoh: detachable lens ring says 'lose me'. Nikon: it's a big bulky mo'fo'

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Ricoh GR with screw in lenses.

*Previous cameras owned:* Fuji F11, Sony F55E, F77, F55DX, Olympus XA/OM2, OM10, OM4

*Photo software used:* Photoshop, Noise Ninja

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* ACDSee

*Computer gear/scanner:* Athlon dual core/Epson Photo Perfection scanner

*What kind of photos do you take:* Street shooter, architecture.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Henri Cartier-Bresson, Andre Kertesz, Brassaï, Paul Strand etc for constantly  reminding me there's always a lot, lot more to learn!


----------



## hedache (Apr 19, 2006)

*Primary camera:* NikonF90X

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Fuji Finepix A340 for snapshots, Fuji supermini, 3 types of lomo for pissing about

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* Sigma 18mm, Nikon 28-70, Sigma 70-300, Nikon SB-28, cheap tripod, UV filters, polariser (lost) 
fuji film - velvia, superia, provia
ilford - hp5

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* it's basically the bollocks - faultless metering, does everything for me if needed or fully manual. can be a bit cumbersome at times though and is heavy. motordrive could be faster.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* they're small and cheap so i can abuse them.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* top-of-the-range nikon DSLR with super fast motordrive and a whole host of lenses etc

*Previous cameras owned:* old pentax slr, cheap canon eos

*Photo software used:* photoshop CS2, what else?

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* none 

*Computer gear/scanner:* old G3 imac(hardly ever used now), shit laptop, nikon LS50/coolscan V film scanner, old epson scanner.

*What kind of photos do you take:* anything apart from studio stuff or stuff that's too contrived or camera-club-esque.... experimental, blurred/abstract, architecture, dereliction, street photography, i like interesting angles, lines and shapes within the photograph, photos that make the ordinary look a bit different. most of my photos are meant to be viewed in sequences or groups, rather than stand alone images.
also, festivals/free parties, skateboarding, bmx etc

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* i'm not particularly bothered about famous photographers, although i like the style of jurgen teller (who was mentioned before) and others with spontaneous styles and those who use the camera as an art tool rather than getting overly technical and anal about photography.  

*websites:* whatever i stumble across

*favorite images:* i can't possibly pick a favorite


----------



## mattie (May 16, 2006)

Updated:

Just got a Pentax 67 with 55 and 105 lenses.  Metering head is knackered, but mate has lent me a sekonic light meter.  

It was owned by a photographer for western daily press, and it looked like he used it to hammer nails in.  Every single surface scratched and brassed, and front element on 55 scored, but it's still going strong.


----------



## zenie (May 16, 2006)

Updated : Now have an Olympus MJU 700 Compact thingummy.

Fits nicely in the handbag


----------



## cybertect (May 17, 2006)

*Primary camera*: 
Canon EOS 5D

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc*:
Canon EF 17-40mm f/4L USM
Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
Canon EF 50mm f1.8 MkII
Canon 580EX flash
BG-E4 Battery grip
Velbron Tripod
Selection of filters
Remote release cable
Flash-shoe mount spirit level that saves me time in Photoshop

*What you like and don't like about the camera*:
Got my hands on it a week and a half ago, so I'm still familiarising myself with it.

*Pros*: 
Full frame - big viewfinder and proper wide angle
Pulls stunning amounts of detail out of my lenses.
Awesomely useable noise and dynamic range at high ISO.
It's fast - I'm not waiting for it to catch up with me.
I'm finding I spend less time tweaking in Photoshop.
It really feels like a proper camera.

*Cons*:
12.8 MP RAW files are slower to post-process and are probably a bit of overkill for the uses I put the camera to.
Slight vignetting on 17mm shots (easily fixed if it's obtrusive)
Not particularly discreet.
Dust will surely be a pain in the future.
I'm feeling the urge to replace the 75-300 lens -> £££

*Secondary cameras* (and what you use them for):
Canon 300D + EF-S 18-55 lens - relegated to backup body for now. I'll probably sell it once I've done a friend's wedding at the end of the month.

Canon AV-1: Trusty companion for nearly 20 years. For the occasions when I feel the need to use film.

Sony-Ericsson k750i phone: Always with me for occasional snaps.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras*:

300D: plus: A bit smaller and lighter, smaller RAW files, quicker exposure compensation. minus - slower, more noise, poky 1.6 crop viewfinder.

*Ideal/dream camera set up*:

The 5D body suits me perfectly right now. I'd like to add some good prime lenses.

*Previous cameras owned*:
Kodak 110 snapper
Praktica Nova 1 35mm film SLR (built like a tank).
Lubitel 166 TLR (I think it cost me £15 new in 1985). Still in the loft somewhere.

*Photo software used*:
Adobe Photoshop CS2
Canon Digital Photo Professional


Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):
Mac OS X's Finder

*Computer gear/scanner*:
PowerMac G5 dual 2.3 MHz
PowerBook G4 1.67 MHz

No (working) scanner at present.

ABOUT YOU

*What kind of photos do you take*:
I'm an amateur.

Cars, mostly Volkswagens, seem to be the majority of my subject matter. I seem to have carved out a bit of a niche in the Dub scene taking a _slightly_ more creative approach to shows and meets than is evident on the Interweb, attempting to capture the people and atmosphere along with the hardware.

Architectural photos also get a good look-in. 

*Who are your photographic heroes* (and what you like about them):
Bert Hardy: seeing his very human documentary photos of Britain when I was about 11 was one of my inspirations to pick up a camera and use it. The simplicity of his images are still my yardstick.

*Favourite photo sites*:

www.dpreview.com
www.luminous-landscape.com

*Homepage/example of your fave pic* (if applicable)
Homepage: http://www.cybertects.co.uk
Fav pics:


----------



## paolo (May 17, 2006)

*Primary camera:* Canon EOS 350D

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* EF 24-105mm f4/L IS USM, EF-S 10-22mm f3.5-4.5. Velbon Sherpa tripod.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* Sensor & DIGIC II processor rocks vs. Nikon. Plastic body doesn't. Eye watering price of "must have" Canon L series glass.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* Nikon CP8800 (35-350) + iffy 3rd party 2.2x Teleconverter + Battery Grip. Used for Backup / long zoom stuff.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* Alot of camera in a small-ish package. Good zoom, decent glass, optical image stab, quality Nikon body... fab package all for the price of an entry level DSLR body. Downsides: Terrible low light performance, very slow startup, short battery life (LCD viewfinder), killer price of spare batteries, killer price of battery grip. On camera sharpening iffy if you are a pixel pedant.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* 2 x top end Canon DSLR bodies, with lots and lots of L series glass.

*Photo software used:* Picasa mainly. Photoshop CS2 for certain stuff. Very occasionally Canon RAW Image Task.

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): Flickr for online... nowt for local.

*Computer gear/scanner:* Random brand 2.8GHz desktop thingy. Assorted dead laptops which might eventually be brough back to life for field work.

*What kind of photos do you take:* Mainly architecture / interiors.

*Who are your photographic heroes* (and what you like about them): Lots, all of them 'unknowns', on Flickr.

*Favourite photo sites:* Flickr. Pisses all over photobucket and pbase, both in terms of quality of people's work, and functionality of site. And it's cheap as chips. Why pay Ferrari money for a Skoda when you can have the opposite?

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):* my faves


----------



## tomson (Jun 6, 2006)

*Primary camera:*Canon 30D

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* Lenses: Canon 17-35mm, 28-70mm, 80-200mm (all f2.8 L series), 85mm f1.8 prime.
Flash: Canon 580ex and 420ex
Tripod: Manfrotto 055 tripod and manfrotto 141RC head


*What you like and don't like about the camera:*iso 3200, low noise at high iso, accurate focusing,

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): * 2x 350D

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:* Small and light, body is easily marked though. Great pictures, but focusing is sometimes a bit hit and miss in low light conditions.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* Canon 1 series.

*Previous cameras owned:*D30, D60 and a bunch of point and shoots.  Still have a G3 for gigs/pubs/etc

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS2

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* Adobe Bridge

*Computer gear/scanner:* Mac G4, Powerbook G4, 2x 250gb external back up drives, Canon printer, Epsom cheapy scanner.

ABOUT YOU

*What kind of photos do you take:* Weddings for money and anything that catches my eye for fun. 


*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Henri Cartier-Bresson and anyone who enjoys taking pictures..

*Favourite photo sites:* Magnum Photos


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Not really - but I like this Chicago pic because I took it during one of my best-ever hols there:




I remember that one.  Reminds me of an old 1950s style piccy


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2006)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

*Primary camera:* canon eos 350D + back up eos 350D Eos 1v film

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 
flash: canon 550 ex
Tripod: some light weight army thing from the 60's which was 20 p in a charity shop stable as hell and i have never found a tripod as light as it ever (no badges or lables to tell me what the hell it is fear one day it'll break and i'll die... )
Glass: 
Canon EF 75-300mm f4/5.6 USM MK3
Canon EF 100-400mm f4.5/5.6L USM Image Stabilised
Canon 28-105mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Mk2
Canon EFs kit lens 18-55mm1:3.5-5.6 Mk2 USM
Fisheye 58mm extension. (Jessops)
UV filters
IR filters 
Blue filters 
Yellow filters



*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
light for a dslr quick response time nice range of lenses, easy to pick up for amature with 7 hooting modes, also has full range of professional controls and manual.  Has depth of field preview button (worth it's weight in gold) controls are easy access with iso spot metering focus point selection (7 availble) white balance and autofocase mode controls one button access (one handed operation) both stopping down and most functions can be sorted with out ever taking your eye from the eye piece.  

Print qualitly even from automatic shots is exceptional and certainly magazine and newsprint quailty for web work it's unsurpassed in my view. 

*Don't like*
eye cup perishes quickly (after around 10,000 shots) and becomes loose (could just be mine) the battery grip on one of my bodies has fused to the body (not much of a problem as i never take it off just annoying) for the first month and half you end up grazing your finger nails on the emery like finish leaving white dust patches all over the camera!! the sodding self timer/burst/oneshot button is the same one and where my thumb naturally sits meanig that ever so occasionally but often enough for me to be annoyed by it you switch mode with out noticeing and thing you have jammed the camera.  screen a bit small, and crap in bright sunlight...

battery grip costs £130 for essentially a lump of black plastic, extra canon batterys are around £80.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*spare 350D loaned from friend point and shoot hp950 (excellent for quick shot composure if you need to check light levels and colours) kodak point and shoot early 3.5 mega pixel thing that cost a bomb when it came out still out performs a lot newer higher mega pixel cameras in terms of colour processing due to it's big ccd (can't use it at night for shit and the screen is appaling)

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*

See above, though it's a though bugger has been battered by soliders, flown accross deserts at temps in excess of 100 degrees and as low as minus 10 and been fine (photograhper was worse for wear than the camera!!) seems to slow down when running low on battery (ie less than the little triangle left in the bottom of a near empty battery indicator) will go on and on and on and on with almost no battery useage (much past 4 gig's worth of cards if i need to take more shots than this then really i need to go and download some images or do some on the fly editing...) have never run out of battery even with heave on board flash use.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
hasselblad 39 mega pixel camera own loft studio, daily jobbing 2 x Canon 1d mark 2ds full eos lens range full hasselblad lens range and 2 x canon 5d... 4 external hotsynched flashes light defelctors 

*Previous cameras owned:*
first camera: supersnaps 110 film camera maximum of 24 shots...
Next camera Chinon g i think it was lovley camera took some great shots
next minolata forget model had a suscession of minoltas eah getting better and better had nothing for a while bought a canon 1v then the kodak then the hp then a canon 300d which broke then the 350's...

*Photo software used:*photoshop, picasa, irfanview

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):*
picsa or full filing system with cd/dvd removeable drive back ups monthly cataloguing...

*Computer gear/scanner:*

Canon pixima mp110 scanner printer copier thingy full colour 

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:
Motorsport
War
NightClub promotionals
Street photography
Portfolios
Products
Adult 

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): cartier bresson - the original snapper and street photograhper who cares if they are posed they are still classic shots, Craig Stecyk - dogtown fame 'invented' the whole extreme sports photography look by only having a single fish eye lens and therefore having to take all the photographs using it... (such as http://www.angelfire.com/ca2/shogokubo/images/shogoair.jpg) 

*Favourite photo sites:*

http://www.z-boys.com/
terriable site great images
http://www.deviantart.com/
Deviant


*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)*
www.lucidlondon.co.uk


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 8, 2006)

*Primary camera*
Nikon D70

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun*
18-70/Manfrotto of sorts/SB800

*What you like and don't like about the camera*
Love its speed and output quality.
Dislike the associated Nikon software and do not quite trust PS/CS to handle to RAW (personal thing more than a technical struggle).

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for)*
Sigma SD9, and its uses is limited.  More a back-up camera incase the D70 spontaniously combusts.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras*
Requires more experience to get good results on this beast, and it is heavy.  Otherwise, a very capable unit.

*Ideal/dream camera set up*
Top-end Canon or Digital with the best wide-angled zoom and prime (50mm, 7-something).

*Previous cameras owned*
n/a.  Was never really into photography and only picked it up because of the digital malarky.

*Photo software used*
Nikons Capture Editor primarily for the RAW conversions, and PSCS for additional touchups.  

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee)*
n/a - yet to investigate this.

*Computer gear/scanner*
_Computer_
AMD 3200XP (64 smit)
512MB RAM (had 1gb, but 1 chip died!) 
ATI X800 AGP
Dual Samsung Synchmaster 181T
Eye-one Calibration Tool.  
_No scanner._

_ABOUT YOU_

*What kind of photos do you take*
Mainly wedding stuff.  This is where my interest branched from, assisting with the photography.  At the moment, I prefer the post-production side of it, and am trying to worm my way in with the folk I work with to handle more of that.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2006)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Primary camera: Nikon D70

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: kit lens, 105mm Sigma macro, various tripods - had a really nice Velbon but it was my aunt's and she's nicked it back, stuck with a cheap Velbon now. I'm 'between' flashes.

What you like and don't like about the camera: Very quick once you're used to it, intuitive controls, good quaality images. On the downside it's bulkier than my film SLR, gets occasional dust specs and i always feel paranoid using it in London.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): Nikon FM2(n) - B&W 'arty' shots for uni, work where I want my camera to be fairly inconspicuous. Cannon powershot A70 - old faithful, don't use it much now but useful for snapshots.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: FM2 - gorgeous, excellent, intuitive focussing in the viewfinder, nice simple lightmeter. Cons? On an FM2? Ya gotta be joking. 

Ideal/dream camera set up: Hasselblad H2D with a good mafrotto tripod and metz flash system (if you can get them for Hasselblads that is) plus a Leica for quick shots. Or something equally unobtainable.

Previous cameras owned: Nikon EM and various point and shoot compacts I can't remember any more.

Photo software used: CS, Rawshooter Basic (highly reccomended raw conversion aand editing programme, also has the advantage of being free). 

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): I use the programme that came with my Canon powershot still... It does it's jobb, albeit without much grace (and it doesn't handle RAW which is annoying).

Computer gear/scanner: no scanners at the moment because i spent all my money on my Epson 2400 (which was worth every penny).

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take: At the moment I'm getting into seascapes and boats (because I'm near the sea). Used to do a lot of model photography (the architectural kind) for uni and will be doing more of that next year. 

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): Er, I'll get back to you on that one but at the moment I'm into that guy who makes real cities look like models... Not so much a hero as an interest.

Favourite photo sites: Aldeburgh, Brick lane (and the area round it), Hampstead Heath.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2006)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

*Primary camera:* I'm not sure I have a 'primary' camera since I use them all pretty often. I would say when in doubt I reach for my Nikon D50 (named Boris). 

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* I don't have a tripod or add-on flash yet. My lenses for the D50 are the kit lens (18mm-55mm) and the lovely 60mm f/2.8D AF Micro-Nikkor.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* I like the immediacy that a digital slr gives. I like being able to go home and load the photos right onto the computer. I like that I can whack it on aperture priority and not think too much, I also like that I can go fully manual when I'm feeling like it too. I don't like that it is so big and heavy. I don't like that it (for me, at least) seems to lose the silly romantic ideal I have about film. I don't like that it was so expensive (only to be expected though).

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* I don't really class these as 'secondary' cameras since I tend to use them often or for different reasons.
* Lomo LC-A
*Holga (with Polaroid back)
*Polaroid Impulse/Polaroid OneStep/Polaroid SX-70 (original)
*Pentax K1000 slr
*Nikon FM2 slr
*Kodak EasyShare DX6430/6340 (I forget which)

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
* Lomo LC-A: This is the one I carry around with me the most (every day). It is tiny compared to a d/slr, so I can chuck it in my normal bag and then forget about it if I want. 
*Holga (with Polaroid back sometimes): I haven't used this one much yet - in fact only as a holgaroid so far. It is big and cumbersome, although very light, so not ideal for every situation. 
*Polaroid Impulse/Polaroid OneStep/Polaroid SX-70 (original): I feel quite conspicuous with all my polaroid cameras because of the god-awful whirring when it churns out the photo, so I must say I don't use them as often as I could. I haven't had them for long either. I adore SX-70 film (now sadly discontinued) and think it is best suited to rather 'arty' shots instead of snapshots. Out of all these cameras the SX-70 is by far my fave, although really heavy and possibly a little tempramental.
*Pentax K1000 slr: I just got this in the post today (from ebay) so I can't tell you much about it yet.
*Nikon FM2 slr: ditto.
*Kodak EasyShare DX6430/6340 (I forget which): This was the camera I had when I started getting serious about photography. I outgrew it very quickly, but plan on re-charging the batteries soon to see if my new 'skills' can get anything decent from it.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* I would like a Polaroid Spectra 1200si. I would also love a Nikon F2 (who wouldn't!!). And of course, a Hasselblad  

*Previous cameras owned:* Some old dodgy Olympus point-and-shoot 35mm from the 80s. No idea if I even have it anymore.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS2 with Camera Raw, and Adobe Bridge. 

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* Adobe Bridge.

*Computer gear/scanner:* I have an Apple iMac (Intel core-duo) with 1GB RAM, unfortunately PS CS2 can be painfully slow at times. I have a PSC by HP. I want to get an Epson 4490 scanner so I can just get my film processed with no prints and scan the negs right into the computer.

*ABOUT YOU*

*What kind of photos do you take:* All sorts. I'm only just starting out in photography, so I haven't fallen into a niche yet (I'm not sure I ever really want to either). I know I rely too much on photoshop for my dslr shots at the moment. I want to get away from that. I think it is because 1- I'm not confident enough about my photos, and 2- I'm just not that good at getting something that can stand up on its own merits at the moment. I like still-life/skies/clouds/trees/buildings/shapes/abstracts/concepts etc ... 

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* I don't know enough about 'the greats' to be able to answer this at the moment. I see certain things and like them, that's about it. I work with a guy who used to lecture in photography at the local uni. He is a bit of a 'hero' I suppose (even though I've never seen any of his work) because he inspires me. I spend a lot of time going through photoblogs too, and many of them inspire me because they are showing what normal unknown people are doing every single day - and much of it is amazing. One guy who never ceases to amaze me is a guy called Brian. He uses a Canon EOS 350D and I don't think he post-processes apart from raw conversion, and they are beautiful simplicity. I also love the quirky simple polaroids of supercapacity (on Flickr).

*Favourite photo sites:* I love browsing through http://photoblogs.org for cool stuff and Flickr rocks my socks. As for individual people's photos, I love HELLO, Shadow of a Doubt, and loads of others I have bookmarked feeds for - but those two are the ones who inspire me quite a bit.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):* http://snaps.catbc.com - my photoblog. Bearing in mind I'm still very new to all of this  I don't think I have a favourite pic, mainly because I have a fair few different styles on there. I also have a place at flickr - http://flickr.com/photos/snaps_cat/ - there's tons of stuff on there, loads of different styles again.


----------



## tupster (Jul 20, 2006)

*Tupsters gear*

Primary camera: Ricoh GRd

Secondary camera: Olympus E20 Digital SLR

Other Cameras:Canon A1 bodiesx2, Canon AE1 body X1, Canon FD Lenses 28mm, 35mm., 50mm, 85mm.. 70-210 zoom. Ricoh GR1, Yashica Mat TLR. Polaroid SX70.

What I like about them: The Ricoh GRd and GR1 are so small and welll made, great lens quality and a nice wide angle prime focus lens.

Olympus E20: Superb optic, fast f2 zoom, slow to fire up and only 5mp. so a bit long in the tooth now. Still takes great pictures.


Canon's A1 was a groundbreaking camera in it's day. Shutter speed and app. priority auto plus Programme modes and full manual control. A hefty well built camera, easy to use with the superb FD lenses which are a superb optic.

Yahica Mat: was my Dad's, he seldom worked in anything smaller than 6x6, don't know what he would have made of this digital nonsense!!!

Other gear: Knackered old velbon tripod, canon speedlite flash.

Computer: Homebuilt jobby with 1gb. ram and photoshop7
 Epson 1290 A3 photo printer.

What kind of photos I take: Architecture, urban landscape, Music photography (Album cover and band promo material, some live ), portraiture.

My Photographic heroes: Andreas Gursky, Fay Godwin, Martin Parr. My Dad.

Dream Buy: The new Mamiya digital slr and 5 lenses please! Nice portable outdoor flash head and softbox.


----------



## zenie (Sep 1, 2006)

*Bump*

Can this be made a sticky and I've just noticed you cant edit your set-ups now because of the edit time thingummy


----------



## cybertect (Oct 2, 2006)

Update: Urges mentioned earlier got the better of me and the 75-300 lens has been replaced with a Canon 70-200 f2.8L IS.

Jessops polariser replaced with a Hoya Pro 1 slim filter as the other one was causing my 17-40L to vignette severely.


----------



## Cid (Oct 3, 2006)

Now have Manfrotto 055 prob tripod with 141-RC head.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 3, 2006)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> *ABOUT YOUR GEAR*
> 
> *Primary camera:* canon eos 400D + x2 back up eos 350Ds Eos 1v film
> 
> ...


 updated


----------



## rascal007 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is always fun...


Primary cameras: Canon EOS 1N, Canon EOS 10D, Hasselblad 500 C/M, ToyoView 45C

Lens: Canon 50mm f/1.8 and 28mm f/2.8, Carl Ziess 80mm f/2.8 150mm f/4, Rodenstock 210mm f/6.8

Tripod: Manfrotto something, large enough for the 4x5

Flashgun: Canon Speedlite 550EX and 420EZ

What you like and don't like about the camera: Lenses are never fast enough, are they?

Secondary cameras: Holga, Lomo LC-A, Yashica A, a few 35mm bodies.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: half of them are toys, who doesn't like toy cameras?

Ideal/dream camera set up: Hasselblad H3D would probably set me pretty well right now.

Previous cameras owned: Nikon N65 I think...

Photo software used: Apple Aperture 1.5 for RAW workflow and Photoshop CS

Computer gear/scanner: Apple iMac 2.16GHz Intel Core 2 Duo with 2 GB RAM and a Canon 9950 flatbed scanner

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take: I'm in school for photography, so basically anything we're assigned, but I enjoy doing band photography (good band photography, not shitty stuff) and architectural type photos.

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): Annie Leibovitz hands down. There are some obscure guys out there too who have some great work, too many names to list here.

Favourite photo sites: Flickr

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmizell   "knock yourself out"


----------



## Hagal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Primary camera:* Praktica BX20 £18 from a pawn shop 10 years ago

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 24mm, 70-210mm, 50mm, M42 adaptor, 50mm Russian M42 lens, M42 extension tubes, cheap tripod, Paterson dev tank.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* It's a camera, I have to push a scrunched up rizla under the lens release button to stop the lens falling off ;-)

*Ideal/dream camera set up:* F4 and a digital SLR, D80

*Previous cameras owned:* Zenith E, Nikon F90.

*Photo software used:* Photoshop.

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): * Windows explorer.

*Computer gear/scanner*: Canon Canoscan 3200F with film/tranny adaptor

*What kind of photos do you take:* I develop my own BW film and scan the negs.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Ernst Haas


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2006)

How you getting on with the D80?


----------



## Hagal (Nov 25, 2006)

I can get an F3 for a £100, so the D80 can wait. I like mechanical cameras.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

Update:

Just got a Samsung NV10, interface is pretty unique.  Not sure of image quality, and there's no viewfinder, just rear screen.

Can finally take colour shots, as darkroom monochrome only.  For some reason images from Samsung look a bit more garish than I'd like.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2007)

Pretty new hobby for me, Nikon D80/18-135 Kit & Ricoh GRD


----------



## paolo (Jan 10, 2007)

Just upgraded.

EOS 5D
EF 24-105 F4L
EF 17-40 F4L
EF 50 F1.4
plus yer usual tripoddy, flashy and filtery things.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I pick up my Leaf MFDB on Wednesday, so my list is now as follows:

ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera: 
2 Mamiya RZ67 Pro II's (one's a back up body) with 50,90,110 &150mm lenses, prism finder, winder, extention tubes and all the other assorted gubbings - now with a Leaf Aptus 65 digital back.

What you like and don't like about the camera:

Not much I don't like - it pretty much the most versitile MF system there is. 
The winder's a bit pony - slow, noisy and annoyingly greedy on batteries - I don't use it that much as a result. 
It's also fucking heavy, but I rarely do hand held with it.

The shutter speeds and the rotating back is what really swings this system for me. You can set inbetween shutter speeds which is essential for me as I bracket on speed as I can't change the apature once I've creatively set the D of F. It also has speeds up to 8 seconds before you have to go to 'T'

The build quality is incredible - it's a heavy duty workhorse that's been built to be seriously used without compromise. It's never broken down in the 5 years I've had it. The lenses are also superb.
Overall I love it, and it ticks the 'job done' box every time  

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):

Fuji GW670 III MF rangefinder with fixed 90mm (for landscape work)
A real class A, lovely camera. 100% manual - photography at it's purest - with one of the finest lenses around on it. It takes genuinely beautiful pictures.
I've had it for 14 years & I love it dearly - sadly, Fuji have stopped making them.
I've also used the 6x17 version quite a bit which is, as you can imagine, fucking awesome!

Nikon FM2, F90X & F4 with usual set of primes - rarely use them anymore.

Tripods/Lights etc
Huge Manfrotto beast for studio, smaller Manfrotto for out & about.
2 x Arri 575w HMI lights

Box loads of grip & bit and pieces.

Ideal/dream camera set up: 

I've got it  

Photo software used:
CS2, Leaf capture & Lightroom

Computer gear:
17" Macbook Pro 2.33ghz Intel core 2 duo/2GB RAM.
MacPro 2 x 2.66 Intel duel core/ 3GB RAM
23" Apple cinema display
Lacie 2 big 500GB raid ext. HD
Lacie 60GB 'travel' ext. HD
2 x 8 GB Sandisk CF cards for the Aptus when not teathered.
Epson 1290 printer.

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:
Commercial food & drink. 
Landscape & travel


----------



## baffled (Feb 4, 2007)

Just starting out so at the moment I have the following

Canon 400d + Kit Lens
EF 85mm f/1.8
EF 50mm f/1.8

And a couple of Lowepro bags, Slingshot and a Rezo, which are fantastic things.

I have always looked at photographs and thought I'd love to be able to do that so this year I took the plunge, at the moment I prefer working close up as I don't seem to have an eye for landscape and wide photography yet.

One thing this hobby has done is get me out of the house and visiting places I maybe wouldn't normally visit.

Some of my favourites from the short time I have been taking photos












I have been putting most of my shots on Flickr and I can see a definate improvement from when I started.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 4, 2007)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> I pick up my Leaf MFDB on Wednesday, so my list is now as follows:
> 
> ABOUT YOUR GEAR
> 
> ...


 I now understand why you thought my suggestion that it's possibly worth paying as much for your tripod as it is for your camera was, if I may paraphrase the gist of what you said: 'the right sentiment, but not to be taken literally'


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 4, 2007)

:d


----------



## Chorlton (Feb 5, 2007)

*Primary camera:* Nikon D70

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* none, but toying with the idea of a compact

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: *the standard 18-700mm AF kit lens that comes with it. just got a Nikkor 50mm 'manual' and just started playing with that.  SB-24, SB-600. Tripod is a Jessops own brand £25 one

*What you like and don't like about the camera: *D70 is generally fantastic but couple of things wind me up - no off camera flash connector point (not incl hotshoe). Won't stay in 'timer mode' for continuous shots


*Ideal/dream camera set up:* all i ever want is a 400mm f/2.8 

*Previous cameras owned:* some kind of fujitsu, slr-ish shape

*Photo software used: potatoshop,* Picasa

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):* Picasa

*Computer gear/scanner:* Hp somethingorother scanner

*What kind of photos do you take:* landscape, sport

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):* Ansel Adams. Any war journalist who got 'close enough'


----------



## Chorlton (Apr 23, 2007)

*UPDATE:*: f2.8 120-300mm Sigma with x2 converter (offering a supposed 600mm at f5.6) a lowpro slingshot aw 300 and a pretty basic manfrotto monopod to hold the beast of a lens that is the aforementioned


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 26, 2007)

Since I last posted I have aquired a rather fabulous Rolleicord V. I've only shot expired film with it so far so that has tainted the results to date, but it has still given good results. Just ordered a load of Acros and Neopan so we'll see how I get on with that.

I'm using film more and more than before. I love my Holgaroid, and my polaroids (SX-70 and Spectra). I also carry around my Olympus XA and XA2 everywhere with me, at the moment one with b&w (XP2 iirc) and one with Agfa Precisa. My only problem with that set up is I'm crap at deciding what I want in either style, so I end up shooting a scene with both  

Still no tripod or flash. I'd like a tripod, don't really want a flash though. I like working with available light.

I got my scanner - an Epson 4990. It's great. I use the Epsonscan software - it does all I need it to. I just got an extra gig of ram today too, and photoshop is a darn sight quicker with it, although I'm sure it will lag again in time.

My homepage has changed: http://www.catherinebuca.com, as has my style a little bit. I don't think I have one cohesive style yet, I probably never will, but I am developing a few interesting ones I think.

That 'hero' I talked about - the guy I worked with who was a photographer - well he died suddenly in January from an abnominal aneurism. Gutted doesn't come close to how I feel. I never told him how much I admired him, and he never saw any of my work. I think that will go on to be one of my biggest regrets in life.


----------



## Voley (May 18, 2007)

I've just bought a Sony Cybershot DSC H9.

Should be arriving today.

I'm not excited at all.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 24, 2007)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera: *
Nikon D200

*Lenses*
50mm f1.4
85mm f1.8
18-55 f3.5
17-35 f2.8
80-200 f4.5
18-200 f3.5

*Tripods*
Manfrotto 3068
Giottos MT9371

*Flashes*
1x SB-800
2x SB-600 

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
I love this camera, proper piece of kit... not too happy about the battery life but I got the battery grip so it's not really an issue.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):* 
Nikon D40 for taking out in the rain and an 8mp point and shoot for parties where I'm likely to lose it or break it.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
Plus: Cracking little camera with excellent battery life. 
Minus: It isn't a D200

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
Nikon D200 with more glass

*Previous cameras owned:* 
Nikon F70
Nikon F90

*Photo software used:*
Adobe Lightroom
Photoshop CS3

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): *
Adobe Bridge.

*Computer gear/scanner:* 
Processor  	  Core 2 Extreme QX6700
Motherboard     Intel BadAxe 2 D975XBX2
Memory 	         4GB (2 x 2GB) Corsair
Hard Drives 	 4 x 500gig Western Digital
Video card  	 GeForce 7950 GX2
O/S	           Windows XP Professional SP2

*ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take:*
Anything that catches my eye when I have a camera with me.
*
Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
I don't have heroes.

*Favourite photo sites:*
I don't use any.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):*
I'll let you know when I take it.


----------



## mattie (Jun 29, 2007)

Update

Just got a Pentax *istD second-hand, and slowly working all the flaws out of my digital editing.  Haven't shot any photos in ages, so net results not so good.

Camera controls are great, same as the z1-p for those that have used it, but the camera itself is a bit too small for comfort.  Lovely build quality, really feels solid, and although noisy the AF is a lot better than other pentax efforts.

Still no decent image manipulation software, pratting about with GIMP but I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing.  Same old, same old.


----------



## e19896 (Aug 20, 2007)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

*Primary camera: *
Pentax K100d

*Tripods*
Two (no names) 

*Flashes*
none (as yet next buy)

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
FUCKING LOVE IT MATE

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): *
Fuji a600 Fuji a500

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
There Fuji so so of course there good

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
n/a

*Previous cameras owned: *
Fuji a600 Fuji a500

*Photo software used:*
gimp/ photo shop
(http://gimp.org) free to download
pm for info on photo shop

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): 
None

*ABOUT YOU*

*What kind of photos do you take:*
ABSTARCT URBAN BUCOLIC

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
Sounds contrived but it was urban 75 that kicked me back off

*Favourite photo sites:*
Here deedah.org 
http://www.sumption.org/ ( i sometimes work for him)

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/0742/
are where my better ones are


----------



## dansumption (Sep 17, 2007)

*Primary camera:*
Canon EOS 40D

*Lenses*
Canon 24mm f1.4
Canon 50mm f1.4
Sigma 18-50 f2.8 (currently broken )

*Tripod*
Manfrotto (don't know which model/head)
plus Manfrotto Car window attachment

*Flashes*
Canon Speedlite 580 EX II
Plus lots of old flashes and ebay triggers which I use in conjunction with my patented off-camera flash technique.

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
I love almost everything about it, though the "picture styles" button is an annoyance and in general the buttons on the back are too prone to being accidentally pressed when I'm drunk (which I usually am when using it)

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*
Canon EOS 20D which I use as a back-up for weddings and other "can't possibly screw up" events.

I also have a magic drawer full of digital P&S cameras (Canon A540, Fuji F30, Fuji S5600) which I'm only supposed to use for teaching photography, but which I sometimes take out with me.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
Again, very few minus points to the 20D. The buttons are, I feel, better laid out than on the 40D (perhaps just because I haven't got used to the 40D yet), and the slightly lower resolution and speed isn't much of an issue: I'm fairly happy to switch between the two cameras in most circumstances.

The P&S cameras I find a bit complicated to get to grips with - far to many idiot settings, I always find it hard to work out how to use them in manual mode.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
Mwahahaha Canon EOS 1Ds Mark III with my current lenses plus fast 85mm and 135mm primes and a couple of zooms.

*Previous cameras owned:*
Sony Cybershot DSC-F505V (served me well for 4 years, really introduced me to digital photography and helped me improve my game no end).

Plus numerous film cameras (Pentax, Praktika and lots of P&S and disposables)

*Photo software used:*
Adobe Lightroom
Photoshop CS2

*Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):*
Adobe Lightroom
Picasa

*Computer gear/scanner:*
PC (2 year old-ish Athlon 64-bit, that's about as much as I can remember) with 2Gb RAM and more 500Gb hard disks than you could shake a stick at.
Expensive Canon scanner that I hardly ever use (8900? 9800? Something like that)

*ABOUT YOU*

*What kind of photos do you take:*
I try to keep an open eye for anything interesting, but for some reason I'm not quite sure of myself, my photography really seems to come alive after dark, and I'm most interested in photographs of people (although I'm finding nocturnal landscapes more and more interesting too).

So, mainly gigs, night-clubs, people at night time, and then the long drunken walk home again afterwards.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
Garry Winogrand - for his incredible compositional eye and his perpetually restless experimentation.

Nikola Tamindzic - for his incredible party lighting and his ability to "get you out of your clothes faster than you can say 'hey that's a nice camera!'"

John Szarkowski - for his deep and fundamental insight into the theory of photography.

And many others, but mainly those three.

*Favourite photo sites:*
http://www.johnbrownlow.com/streetphoto/ - for intelligent discussion on contemporary photography.

http://www.ambrel.net/ - for reasons mentioned above.

http://thebongolian.blogspot.com/ - for street smarts.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable):*
http://danshotme.com/ - my main (most frequently updated) photo site

http://photography.sumption.org/ - my portfolio site, slightly out of date

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gulch/sets/72157594149570706/ - a set of what I think are my best photos. The first picture in this set is what first made me realise I ought to take my own photography a bit more seriously, and gave me confidence to explore my own photographic skills and preferences.


----------



## wordie (Sep 18, 2007)

*Primary camera/s:*
2 x Canon 1 DS Mk2's (One about to be sold.)

*Lenses:*
Canon EF24mm f/1.4 L USM
Canon EF35mm f/1.4 L USM
Canon EF50mm f/1.4 L USM
Canon EF85mm F1.2 L II USM
Canon EF16-35mm f/2.8 L USM
Canon EF70-200mm f/2.8 L USM
Canon EF28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
Canon EF24-70mm f/2.8 L USM
Canon EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM
Canon EF400mm f/2.8 L IS USM
Canon EXT EF 2X II

*Tripod:*
Gitzo G1371
Gitzo G1578L Monopod
Arca Swiss Monoball
*
Flashes:*
Canon Speedlite 580 EX
2 x Bowens Heads
Plus other stuff...

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
*Like: *It's built like a brick and produces just amazing quality images.

*Don't like:* Not really fast enough for sports (which I do a lot of.) And for some reason it writes too fast for 4GB CF cards, which means if I'm shooting a sequence that is too long, say, a 10 image burst, it can lock up the CF card and I've lost what was previously recorded. It's a known problem, and it doesn't happen with a 2GB CF card.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*
Well the 2nd 1DS Mk 2 is my backup, but in effect it's always standing by with a different lens attached.

*Plus and minus points of your other cameras:*
See above. Oh and another minus point I guess is the 1DS is a very "obtrusive" camera. You can't use it anonymously, which is sometimes a pain I guess.

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
This is close to it I guess. Maybe a larger Leaf or Blad system if money really was no object and I was doing more studio work.

*Previous cameras owned:*
Nikons F1, Olympus OM1, OM2, Canon EOS 1V, Canon EOS 1V HS, Canon 10D Sony Cybershot DSC-F505 (for holiday snaps.)


*Photo software used:*
Photoshop CS3
Capture One PRO
*
Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):*
Adobe Bridge
Thinking about Lightroom or Aperture, but not yet convinced, plus, I get along quite well with Bridge.

*Computer:*
Mac G5, loadsa RAM, twin 20" Cinema screens + MacBook Pro + BIG external HD's
*
About you:*

*What kind of photos do you take:*
Sports images pay the rent. Stock images buy the beer. Landscapes whenever I get the chance, and Fine Art nudes when it rains.

I have a book project on creative tattoos on the (slow) go at the moment and really I'd like to do a lot more portraiture - hence the Leaf/Hasselblad fantasy.

*
Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
Don McCullin - the guy that inspired me to begin taking snaps.
Diane Arbus
Nan Goldin
Helmut Newton
Steve McCurry

Christ, where do you stop?

*Favourite photo sites:*
http://www.rigonstories.com
http://www.gabrielerigon.it/
http://www.f1-photo.com
http://andrzejdragan.com/

And again, there are way too many to list comprehensively.


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 8, 2007)

Primary camera/s:
EOS 5
EOS 20d
+ battery grips

Lenses:
Canon 17-40 L
Sigma EX DG 105

Tripod:
Various tripods and monopods

Flashes:
Canon Speedlite 550 EX

What you like and don't like about the camera:

Like: 20d is a great camera, very solid metal body, compared to some of the cheaper canon models, decent functionality

EOS 5 is an OK 35mm camera, no more. 

Don't like:  20d - not madly keen on the noise over about 200 ISO - not the same as film grain that is for sure, 1.6 crop factor is an irritation to me as I am usually taking wide angle landscape shots and becuase I still take a lot of B&W 35mm film - the 1.6 crop makes buying lenses (currently in the process of..) tricky.

EOS 5 - not as solidly built as rough Nikon equivlent - F90x, bit creaky, control dials have a habit of breaking.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):
Pentax K1000 - generally only used for really long exposures - star trails etc
Lomo Cosmic Symbol - fun shots out and about
Canon a620 - general photos when I can't lug about an SLR

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:

Pentax K1000 - built like a rock, some beautiful lenses, great way of learning photographic basics fast but when second hand over priced as it seems to have developed a retro status, light meters do go...like mine

Lomo Comsic Symbol - advantages are generally that I like the random results....minus points are many

Canon a620 - have had some great results on this as it has a decent range of manual controls, and a useful rotating viewing screen, negatives include a bit of a lack of punch in the colours and the LCD screen it self is a little dull...

Ideal/dream camera set up:
Not greedy, I am not sure until I have tried out verious options but I am looking to upgrade to a medium format camera fo some description, intially with a 6x6 back, prob just an arax or mamiya to start off with...

I do my own printing, there are a load of improvements to my set up I would like to make here!

Previous cameras owned:
OM1 and OM10, canon a-1 all borrowed and begged.

Photo software used:
Photoshop CS2

Computer:
Self built AMD system...time to upgrade I suppose, struggles with RAW files and well scanned films!

About you:

What kind of photos do you take:

My passion is landscape photography, if I had the choice I would be by the sea, or in the hills. 

Also take photos for events, stock photography etc

Who are your photographic heroes:

Michael Kenna
Rolf Horn
Ragnar Axelsson
Fan Ho
Martin Parr 
Eddie Ephraums

Loads...I see them all the time...

I have a new website www.tomcraggsphotography.com ... in development.


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Nov 23, 2007)

*Primary camera:*
Nikon D200
Mamiya RB67

*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 
For Nikon
Nikkor 18-70mm DX,
 Nikon 70-300mmVR , 
Nikon 50mm f/1.8. 
Nikkor 10.5mm Fisheye
Sigma 10-20mm

For Mamiya
37mm Fisheye
50mm
80mm
140mm

Manfrotto 190xproB with a ball head and an 804RC2  three way head

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* 
Nikon D200- Bullet proof, fast to use, incredible quality images, large screen, weather sealed, buttons are well laid out, nice size, easy to use menu.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for)*: 
Nikon D70 - Used if the D200 dies on me which it has not yet, and also used if I am going to a club where there are possible mosh pits and the camera may get damaged
Canon AE-1 - Used for social and street photography as its small and discreet

*Ideal/dream camera set up*: 
Nikon D3 with every lens sat in my house next to it.

*Previous cameras owned*: 
Pentax z10
Canon AE1 Program
Kodak compact thingy
Fuji S5600 - Awsome beginner camera

*Photo software used:* Photoshop CS2, Autostitch, Photomatix, Nikon Capture, DXO Optics, Lightroom.

*Computer gear/scanner:*Macbook with upgraded ram, 3 external hard drives, Canon Printer, Canon Scanner

*What kind of photos do you take*: 
Dereliction
Portraits
fashion
Band shots live and promo
anything really

*Who are your photographic heroes* 
I have a couple, Dean Chamberlain's torch work is amazing, as is this man: http://www.mehmetturgut.com I also like Michelle Sank who I met yesterday and had a tutorial with. 

*Favourite photo sites*eviantart due to the variety of work on there.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): *

www.guerillaphotography.deviantart.com


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 24, 2007)

*Primary cameras:*
Digital - Fujifilm E550 and S5600
Film - Olympus XA3, Praktica BX20 and Leica IIIC
*Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:* 
For Leica Types
Leitz Elmar and Hektor
Jupiter 3 f1.5 50mm, 8 f2 50mm, 9 f2.8 85mm, 11 f4 135mm, 12 f2.8 35mm
Other Types
Loads of other more mundane lenses in 42mm and Praktica bayonet mount. 
Also complete set of Contax/Kiev bayonet mount  Jupiter lenses 

*What you like and don't like about the camera:* 
Fujifilm E550, incredible image quality, high 12mp output and superb optical viewfinder. Some of the control ergonomically poor and a fragile feel. Cannot see back screen in bright light and sometimes horrible purple edges. RAW option hidden down sub menus. In RAW mode slow write speed. Supplied RAW software option complete crap however alternative freeware s7raw option is really good. 
E550 review http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilme550/
Fujifilm S5600, easy to hold and looks like a DSLR. Takes very good photos however sometimes not really big or sharp enough for cropping. Control layout is very poor and electronic viewfinder is complete crap. Cannot see back screen in bright light. Still overall a good camera for the money I paid.
Olympus XA3, simple small wide angle camera. Lens not that sharp but still gets the good photos.
Praktica BX20, best damned camera I ever bought cost £5 and £1 for a Prakticar f1.4 50mm Carl Zeiss Lens - probably a DDR made Zeiss Planar. Camera body build quality suspect in contrast lens is the dogs bollocks.
Leica IIIC, classic camera look and quality feel. Bean can Film loading and separate viewfinder rangefinder can be a real pain. You have to cut a film leader to miss sprocket! Shutter runs a tad slow and mould on rangefinder mirror! Even with its faults still the Rolls Royce of camera designs.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for)*: 
A collection of Soviet and Eastern European made classic 35mm cameras that I try to use in the summer months - mostly junk!!! 
Voightlander Bessa R stands out as being my best camera albeit I tend to use other more mundane kit 
Yashica Electro 35 with its Yashinon f1.7 45mm lens for low light work albeit an ergonomic nightmare to use.
I also use some medium format cameras the main ones being:  1930's Rolleiflex, Salyut C (Soviet Hasselblad copy) and Moskva 2 and 4 (Zeiss Ikon Super Ikonta copy)  

*Ideal/dream camera set up*: 
Nikon FM or any Leica M Series or Olympus XA or Soviet Drug (Leicavit copy) - all about equal in my dreams!

*Previous cameras owned*: 
Lost count but most interesting being a none working Soviet Leningrad Rangefinder.

*Photo software used:* Mepis and Puppy Linux with dual boot Windoz XP professional - Gimp, Digikam, Photoshop 7, Paint Shop Pro XI, JAlbum, s7raw Fujifilm raw editor.

*Computer gear/scanner:*Current setup being a Car Boot sale Dell Optiplex GX110 800mhz PIII with 128mb (£2), Printer HP Deskjet 840c (£1), Scanner Primefilm 1800u (£5) 

*What kind of photos do you take*: 
Portraits
Steam Engines
Classic Cars
Aircraft
Countryside - Mostly Trees
Building- mostly skylines
State of NHS Toilets and hospitals!!!
and anything else interesting I might see

*Who are your photographic heroes* 
The War Photographer Robert Capa
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Capa
This photo of Pablo Picasso being I think Capas best photo
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2005/07/19/arts/20kodak_picasso.jpg 
One of his girl friends was Ingrid Bergman!

Soviet Photographer Yevgeny Khaldei
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yevgeny_Khaldei
The photo of the Red Army soldier raising the Soviet Flag over the Reichstag is I think is Yevgeny Khaldei best photo. Also the story about the soldier holding and supporting the flag holder being a looter is a real gem. He had a wrist watch on each arm and Stalin had the final descision on the photo being released to the world press - the second watch was removed from the final press release photo - albeit on this photo link it appears to have been put back. Also there was some issue of the soldiers and photographer being involved being Jewish and names being surpressed and changed as Stalin hated them! Good story good photo! 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f9/Reichstag_flag.jpg


*Favourite photo sites*:
Most classic camera sites however if I have to pick one it would be  Karen Nakamura site:
http://www.photoethnography.com/

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): *
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/
This is still a work in progress as only the Fed camera links have been completed:
http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/soviet/
Also done a sort of scrap book on the Soviet Start SLR:
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/start/index.html
Created this one for my son with Kodak DX6340 for pictures and a Fujifilm E550 camera for video:
http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/niallrothery/ On youtube http://uk.youtube.com/profile?user=niallrothery

*Highpoint of photographic career: *
Disgusting NHS Toilets taken with Kodak  DX6340 3.1mp camera. The story and photos appeared in EADT twice and also in the Bury Free Press and guess what they have now done something about it.
http://www.buryfreepress.co.uk/news/Visitor-labels-hospital-toilets-39just.1106891.jp

So my claim to photographic fame is pictures of Toilets!!!


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 6, 2008)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Primary camera: Nikon D70.
Lens: 28mm f/2.8 Nikkor, 35 mm f/2 Nikkor, AF-S DX 18–70mm kit lens.

Tripod: no; Flashgun: no!

*What you like and don't like about the camera:*
I generally like the camera, although the high ISO performance is poor compared to newer digital SLRs. It's a touch on the large size as well.

*Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):*
Sony DSC-V3 – haven't used it for a couple of years (suppose I should put it on eBay before it becomes unsellable).

*Ideal/dream camera set up:*
They haven't quite made it yet. It would be a digital SLR that was the size of a small film SLR like a Pentax ME, preferably with a nice small zoom lens, 28–50 mm (in 35 mm terms).

I'd also like the Nikon D300 to do some indoor, low light stuff without flash.

*Previous cameras owned:*
Minolta Dimage 7i – a digital lump of silver plastic. Various Pentax film cameras, mostly bought second hand and mostly rubbish. 

*Photo software used:* very old version of Photoshop

*Photo organisation/management software used:* ACDSee

*Computer gear/scanner:* Computer – a knackered Dell from 2001. I need a new one.

*ABOUT YOU
What kind of photos do you take:*
Street photography, documentary photography, cartography of the psychogeographic landscape. That sort of thing.

*Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):*
Old timers – the usual street guys like Cartier-Bresson, Robert Frank, Garry Winogrand (although I'm not as keen on him as you're meant to be).

Current –  Mark Alor Powell (aka Locaburg) – http://book.markalor.com/

*Favourite photo sites*: erm.

*Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)*
http://www.paulrussell.info/


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 10, 2008)

Primary camera: Nikon F3HP (typically with Ilford B&W films)

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: With the F3 I mostly use an AIS 28/2 and an AIS 105/2.5. With the D200 I use: 17-55/2.8, 35/2, 85/1.4, 105/2.8 VR micro, 135/2 DC, 180/2.8 and an old Nikon extension tube thingy I forget the model number of. Tripod is a steel Gitzo Explorer with an Acratech ballhead. No flash.

What you like and don't like about the camera: the F3 is a bit eccentric in some respects and has a funny little hard to read LCD for metering. Flash sounds like a pain in the bum due to a very oddball set-up, but I don't use it so it's not an issue for me. Those are about the only flaws I can think of though. Silky smooth operation, swiss-watch build, deadly accurate metering, superb viewfinder, perfect size/ergonomics for discreet urban photography, especially when used with compact AIS lenses, probably also usable for hammering nails/self-defence if necessary. OK, in theory a Leica might be better for that kind of stuff, but I've already accumulated some nice Nikon kit for my nature-hippy stuff and Leicas are silly money for no difference that I'd probably be able to notice.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): D200 (used for nature and garden photograpy and for occasions where I can't be arsed waiting to get the film back), Fuji F11 (used for taking pictures of whiteboards at work and for casual photography in general) 

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: D200 is very good, I just burned out a bit on nature and garden stuff and haven't wanted to do it for a while, so I've mostly been doing urban photography using film for the last year or so. 

Ideal/dream camera set up: I rather fancy an F3/T and an AIS 55/2.8 micro. If I do get back into digital in a big way, I might go for a D700 when they get a bit cheaper. I'm also probably going to get one of the longer Micro-Nikkors one day. Maybe a 200, maybe a 70-180, don't know. I might also investigate flash photography or MF, but I've never really felt a strong urge to do either. 

Previous cameras owned: Olympus Trip (very long time ago), Olympus 5060 (lent it to my Dad and he broke it) 

Photo software used: Bibble Pro


----------



## noriise (Jan 10, 2009)

ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera: nikon f100

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: 35mm prime, 50mm prime, some zoom for the things far away, tripod, sbtwentysomething flash, metz, lumidyne

What you like and don't like about the camera: its film

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): leica m6 - great jewellery and people ignore me in the street

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: still film, expensive

Ideal/dream camera set up: two d700's, one with 35mm one with 85mm lenses. f.1.4 of course

Previous cameras owned: olympus xa, pentax me, fuki s2, nikon d80 and other toys

Photo software used: lightroom and photoshop

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):see above

Computer gear/scanner: canon 8800f  scanner, homemade computer, 

ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take: street, photojournalismish, weddings, parties, studio

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): elliot erwitt - sense of humour

Favourite photo sites: magnum

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable) www.elliottaylor.com (old stuff but still me)


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 17, 2009)

ABOUT YOUR GEAR

Primary camera: Pentax K200D

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: 50mm/1.4 Pentax prime, 50mm/1.7 Pentax prime, 18-55mm Pentax zoom(kit lens), 28-80mm Pentax zoom, 70-300 Sigma zoom/macro, Slik tripod, battery grip, cable and wireless release, and a Pentax AF540FGZ Flash

What you like and don't like about the camera: I love everything about my camera. It was the perfect choice for a beginner like me.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): None, but looking for a nicely priced K10D

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: To me it feels very intuitive. However, the menus might feel a bit clunky during the initial setup for someone with less patience.

Ideal/dream camera set up: Haven't the foggiest right now.

Previous cameras owned: All point and shoots by Sony and Olympus

Photo software used:Corel Paint Shop Pro X2


ABOUT YOU

What kind of photos do you take: EVERYTHING!

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)http://www.flickr.com/photos/hen1117/


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 17, 2009)

How come you have two different 50mm lenses? How does the /1.4 differe from the /1.7 apart from the slightly bigger aperture?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 17, 2009)

I should just mention, given that your posts here aren't editable, the wife got me one of the new Nikon flashes for xmas and I've been terrifying the cats with it. 

Someday I hope to take a decent photo using it also ...


----------



## army_of_one (Jan 17, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> How come you have two different 50mm lenses? How does the /1.4 differe from the /1.7 apart from the slightly bigger aperture?



The 1.4 is full auto and the 1.7 is manual only.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a Nikon D80 with the 18-70mm zoom, 55-200mm VR zoom and 50mm f1.8 prime.  I also own the Nikon SB-600 flash gun and a cheapo crappy Jessops tripod.

I shoot in RAW and develop in Lightroom, and then use Photoshop to sharpen and re-size for the net.

What do I take photos of?  At the moment, mostly my daughter, but also London cityscapes, scenes etc.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 17, 2009)

If I could sever my attachment to my 2 lenses and remote flashes I'd dash weh all my equipment except my camera body and shoot with just one 35mm prime lens

I believe it would make me a much better photographer.


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's my setup: http://www.vincentlaforet.com/Gear/index.html


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm now using a Nikon D300 with Nikon 18mm-200 VR lens and Sigma 30mm 1.4 lens, SB600 flash and Lumix LX3 compact. 
I use my Ricoh GR for Offline gigs.


----------



## noriise (Jan 26, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> If I could sever my attachment to my 2 lenses and remote flashes I'd dash weh all my equipment except my camera body and shoot with just one 35mm prime lens
> 
> I believe it would make me a much better photographer.



Close. I think perfect setup is leica m body 35mm and then a slr with either the nikorr 85mm f1.4 or the canon f1.2

innit.

(it feels like i should say an slr instead of slr.. bizzare)


----------



## Herbsman. (Jan 26, 2009)

you should say 'an slr' since you are actually pronouncing it 'ess ell arr' and not 'ssss lllll rrrr'


----------



## noriise (Jan 27, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> you should say 'an slr' since you are actually pronouncing it 'ess ell arr' and not 'ssss lllll rrrr'



cool


----------



## army_of_one (Feb 3, 2009)

*Update:*

I just got a K10D in the mail! 

Can't wait to take it for a spin!

I also picked up PS Elements two weeks ago. And there's a nice ballhead on the way for me.

Life is good right now.


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 3, 2009)

dat nuh good


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Mar 13, 2009)

Just got a rather nice deal on a second-hand Voightlander R2A and 35mm lens.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, after having the Voigtlander R2A for a month or so, I'm enjoying it a lot. I've sort of reorganised the way I use my kit around it. So currently I have two setups, one film based and one digital. 

Film kit goes like this:
R2A w. 35/2 Biogon in my hand.
F3HP w. 105/2.5 AIS in the bag.

Digital kit then becomes: 
D200, 17-55, 105 VR micro, SB900. 

The latter hasn't seen much use recently, but it's a better setup for nature rambles and anything where convenience is at a premium or where film would be too much of a pain in the bum for whatever reason. 

The former works really well for the sort of urban photography I've been more interested in lately, with rangefinder doing what it does well and the SLR to fill the gaps. The two lenses are both outstanding and seem to me to have a very similar 'look' with film (especially with colour although I don't do much of that right now) 

I've mostly been using Ilford XP2, but frustration with local consumer labs has me contemplating a switch to developing my own, in which case I'd probably switch to HP5. Sometimes I use Fuji colour films, but prefer B&W. 

Either kit fits in a moderate sized shoulder-bag and leaves room for one or two more lenses out of the remainder of my collection of: 28/2 AIS, AF 85/1.4, 135/2 DC or 180/2.8. Usually if I take anything extra it's the 180/2.8 because it weighs very little and adds useful reach. The tripod is a great big heavy metal thing and when it gets used, it gets used in the garden only.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll update mine:

Everyday camera:
*Lumix LX3*
Pros: small, fast lens, good low light, great quality
Cons: not as tough as my Ricoh GR, removable lens cap (now botched with Ricoh lens)

'Big' camera:
*Nikon D300*
Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: Nikon SB800 flash, Nikon 50mm 1.8, Tamron 28-300mm
Pros: handling, fast auto focus, manual controls
Cons: it's one hefty puppy

Secondary camera (and what you use them for):
Ricoh GR - for Offline gigs 
Ricoh GX100 - backpack camera

Ideal/dream camera set up:
Same as before: a small, fast digital rangefinder camera, with wide angle non extending zoom lens and readout in optical viewfinder.

Photo software used:
Photoshop CS2

Photo organisation/management software:
ACDSee Pro

Computer gear/scanner:
XP, Epson Perfection scanner


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 10, 2009)

*Camera*

Canon EOS 400d

*Lenses*

Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II

Canon EFS 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 IS (One of the best value pieces of kit I've bought)

Canon 55-250mm EFS 4-5.6 IS

Canon 70-300mm EF non-usm 5.6 (Now made completely redundant by...)

Canon 100-400mm EF 4.5-5.6 IS USM (I recently got this lens and am totally in love with it. I was worried it might be soft given some reviews and sample pics I've seen from the earlier copies of this lens, but it's pinsharp at 400mm and I'm over the moon at the quality)


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Apr 13, 2009)

Cameras:

D2X
D70
broken D200
801S

Lenses

Tokina 10-17mm
Sigma 20-40mm 2.8
Nikon 28mm
35mm f2
50mm f1.8
60mm Macro

just about to get either a sigma 70-200mm 2.8
or a Nikon 80-200mm 2.8 depending on price etc...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 29, 2009)

Something else to add to the old arsenal. I just bought a Polaroid 100 magazine for my Hasselblad. I'm terribly excited. I haven't been using the Hassy much recently because I'm not so good with delayed gratification and rarely snap all 12 shots at once, plus everyone knows how much I adore polaroid film (although it'll be fuji fp100c in this one - which is nice and cheap (relatively speaking) and easy to come by, unlike polaroid film).

Yeah, so I'd dead excited


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have one of these.







I also still have my Canon, but I'm not using it much.






I wish I had enough money for one of those elaborate setups.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I wish I had enough money for one of those elaborate setups.



I think sometimes people's obsessions get the better of their money sense.

I know that's what happens with me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 1, 2009)

I've recently rationalised my set up.  I now just have a Canon EOS 20D and Canon EF 24-105mm f4 L IS USM.


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 1, 2009)

I have an EOS 400d and I user a Sigma 17-70mm F2.8 DC Macro, the Eos kit lens was a bit nasty so I replaced it. I'm not into using loadsa lenses, although a 50mm prime might be handy for portraits.

However I miss film, so am saving up for a Contax G2 rangefinder at the moment.

Then next year I intend to upgrade the EOS for a full frame DSLR

I'm a returning photographer, last time I made pictures it was on film and I tended to make big colour abstract stuff

Photographic Heroes: Duanne Michaels, Man Ray, William Eggleston


----------



## thelittlechef (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally after a couple of years of um-ing and ah-ing I've got myself a dSLR setup:

Nikon D90 +18-105 kit
Nikon 70-300mm VR, although this may be sold as I've just got a good deal on a S.H. Nikon 70-200mm VR
Awaiting delivery of a Nikon TC-17E II teleconverter

Carried in a Lowepro flipside 400

Planning on getting a D400 when they come out, and when I win the lottery a nikon 200-400mm f4...


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 12, 2009)

REAL photographers don't have a 'setup'. They have light.


----------



## thelittlechef (Sep 13, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> REAL photographers don't have a 'setup'. They have light.



Light is all well and good - but you do need a bit of a setup to record the light  - otherwise you are just looking and not photographing!

Basically - no. Real photographers do have a setup!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't mind Herbsman, he is mostly harmless.  He is running a theme on 'REAL photographers' at the moment.  He only wants to gently wind people up for a laugh.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 13, 2009)

Only camera:
Lumix LX3

mainly because I won't be spending tons of money on accessories.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 13, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Only camera:
> Lumix LX3
> 
> mainly because I won't be spending tons of money on accessories.



You will be if you want an optical viewfinder.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2009)

thelittlechef said:


> Light is all well and good - but you do need a bit of a setup to record the light  - otherwise you are just looking and not photographing!
> 
> Basically - no. Real photographers do have a setup!



He might be talking about system cameras opposed to individual simple camera with just one lens, a single shutter speed and fixed aperture and obviously a little light


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a FujiFilm Finepix S2 dslr (it is a DX chip 3x2)
It outputs 12mp images or 6mp images, jpg tiff or raw. 
Usually I use 6mp jpeg images to save space.

and 

Nikon 20mm f2.8 AF
Nikon 50mm f1.8 AF
Nikon 85mm f1.8 AFD 

Sigma 28-70mm f2.8 DF
Nikon 80-400mm f4.5-f5.6 VR

Kenco 1.8 times extender
Kenco Extension tubes. 

Manfrotto Tripod (a big and heavy one) 

I also have a Cokin P filter system, polarisers, nd grads and the suchlike. 

I shoot jpeg and view images in finepix viewer, if I want to edit I use Ulead Photoimpact.  

My usual outputs are to web, to 6x4 prints at boots, or 15x10 prints also at boots. 
I don't print at home at all.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 13, 2009)

> Nikon 80-400mm f4.5-f5.6 VR



Can you see my house from there?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Can you see my house from there?



Whattaya mean, I can xray through your net curtains


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 13, 2009)

*Draws curtains*

Serious zoomage! Do you find you often go all the way to 400, or is it only the odd occasion? And what's the shake like at that range, is it tripod only even in good light, or can you still manage with just your hands?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 13, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> *Draws curtains*
> 
> Serious zoomage! Do you find you often go all the way to 400, or is it only the odd occasion? And what's the shake like at that range, is it tripod only even in good light, or can you still manage with just your hands?



I bought it because I like wildlife and when shooting that it often goes out to 400 and I have even tried the 1.8 kenco extender (not the right word) on it. 

I use it hand held in good light and also on a tripod. The VR is a help when handheld because I just find there is not enough light in Britain to get my shutter speed up to where it needs to be even in the middle of the day. 

The nominal rule is that for a 30mm lens you should not go below 1/30 sec and therefore for a 400mm lens you should shoot 1/400 sec .. but with a max aperture of f5.6 I often find I am going up to ISO800 to try to get some speed. 

I think the sharpest images I shot with it were on a tripod with the VR off. 

It does have a mixed reputation, some don't find they get sharp images, indeed mine seems to soften above 300mm zoom. The Canon 100-400mm has a better reputation than this one. And the Nikon 70-200 AFS f2.8 with a 2x extender has also a good reputation. 

Also it is not a very fast focussing lens, (it is AF (screw drive) rather than AFS) when you focus the whole front of the lens moves and that is a lot of metal and glass. My Camera does not have a very powerful focussing motor and so it is sometimes slow to focus and you can miss opportunities. 

I know people who have moved up to D200 cameras who say that the more powerful focussing motor makes this 80-400 lens come alive. It is my aim when I have some spare cash to get something like a D200 myself for that very reason.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)

thelittlechef said:


> Light is all well and good - but you do need a bit of a setup to record the light  - otherwise you are just looking and not photographing!
> 
> Basically - no. Real photographers do have a setup!


OK I failed that one. What I meant was, their setup isn't important. Only the light is important. They use whatever setup they feel is appropriate for recording it.


----------



## kage (Sep 18, 2009)

Main camera - 
D300
Nikon 1.8 50mm
Nikon 3.5-5.6 18-200 mm VR
Nikon 35-70 2.8 - Love this lens, old school metal and glass, feels like you could hammer nails with it
SB 800 Flash
Rings, polarisers and UV filters

Also got a little IXIS film compact which is barely ever used. 

About to spend far too much money on a Tokina 11-16 2.8 when I should be buying a decent tripod... Ah well


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 18, 2009)

Get a monopod, they are very useful, cheaper, more convenient and portable than a tripod.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 18, 2009)

monopods are also good for self defense


----------



## kage (Sep 20, 2009)

I went for the Tokina, put a deposit down, no fucking idea when it's getting to the shop, they're like rocking house shit apparently. It looks absolutely gorgeous though... Can't wait


----------



## kage (Oct 5, 2009)

Update: Got the Tokina, it's wonderful. Will post up some sample pics soon.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Oct 5, 2009)

Canon 5d Mark II 24 - 105 L series, 100 - 400 L series f3.5 and 4 with x 2 extender 580 ex flash and remote trigger/wireless set up.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 6, 2009)

my main camera..me moby SE800i...got filched the other day... so now i have to use the D80 I bought but have spent a couple of years dithering_doing fkkall with with.

It's _soooooo_ boring.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 6, 2009)

My main camera is still my Pentax Optio W60. 

I'm holding out for the G11, then I can join the ranks of the semi-big-boys.


----------



## big eejit (Nov 7, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> My main camera is still my Pentax Optio W60.
> 
> I'm holding out for the G11, then I can join the ranks of the semi-big-boys.



That's the waterproof one intit?

My fave camera is my Pentax Option 750z. 

Also got a Nikon D80 with 18-55 mm kit lens. I bought a new 50 mm f1.8D lens for it today - it was £119, but I told the bloke in the shop that Calumet had it for £103 so he sold it to me for £105.


----------



## funky_sessions (Nov 7, 2009)

D700
Nikon 50mm F1.4G
Sigma 70-200 2.8
Nikon 28 - 105
SB900 + some additional radio triggers for extra flash units
+ a tripod, and a bunch of filters and reflectors etc

still saving for the nikon 14-24 2.8 and the 24-70 2.8... being a poor student now means it's gonna take a long time *sigh*


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

Canon EOS 40D
17-55 IS F2.8 lens
70-200 F4L lens
580 EX2 flash
St-E2 Infra red transmitter

Then for 35mm
Contax G2 & Carl Zeiss Planar F2 35mm lens


----------



## paolo (Jul 18, 2010)

2 x EOS 5D (Mk I + Mk II)
17-40 F4L
24-105 F4L IS
70-200 F2.8L IS
50 F1.4

This year willl prob chop the Mk I for a Mk II, the 24-105 for a 24-70 2.8L and add a 24mm 1.4L. Basically all geared towards low light event photography.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 10, 2010)

noriise said:


> Close. I think perfect setup is leica m body 35mm and then a slr with either the nikorr 85mm f1.4 or the canon f1.2 <snip>


 
I do something a bit like this (only cheaper) using a Bessa with a 35/2 Biogon and an old Nikon F3 with an AIS 105/2.5. If I'm taking the F3 out without the Bessa, then I mainly use an AIS 28/2. 

Digital kit is now a D700 with AF 35/2, AFS 24-70, AF 85/1.4, AFS 105/2.8 VR micro, AF 135/2 DC and AF 180/2.8. Support: Gitzo Explorer/Acratech head. SB900 flash.

The wife has taken over the D200 and LX3.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 25, 2010)

I've crossed the bridge from IXUS to EOS 1000D

Bring on the lens!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've crossed the bridge from IXUS to EOS 1000D
> 
> Bring on the lens!


 
Is that an onion in your gadget bag, or are you pleased to see me?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Die Hammern (Sep 23, 2010)

Personally I think it is a total wast of ink, print and cartridge effectively I complete wast of film.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 23, 2010)

Die Hammern said:


> Personally I think it is a total wast of ink, print and cartridge effectively I complete wast of film.


 
What "is a total wast"?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 23, 2010)

ViolentPanda said:


> What "is a total wast"?


 
Think we have a new schizo in the house. Or, possibly an old one.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2010)

My current line up:

Everyday camera: Lumix LX5
Everyday/knockabout: Lumix LX3
Out on the piss: Ricoh GR
Proper work: Nikon D300
Travelling light: Lumix GF-1

Which means I have to sell my Ricoh GX100 because owning 6 cameras is plain daft - in fact, I'll probably have to flog my LX3 too.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2010)

My line up is as follows.......

Main camera: D200 (cant afford to upgrade, although I'd love something that'd work with my leica lenses)
Roll film cameras: OM10, OM1N, 2 X Leica r6 + 4 lens (got a bargain on that little lot), Ive also got a Kymera floating about somewhere.
On the piss: Nikon coolpix, Holga 120GCFN, iPhone 
Available on loan from work: Hasselblad Xpan, Sinar 5X4, Mamiya RB67, Bowens travel lighting pack

Software: Photoshop CS3, nikon NX, Capture control pro, Aperture.


----------



## kage (Nov 19, 2010)

Just picked up a new Nikkor 50 1.4G and i'm itching to get home to play with it.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 3, 2011)

Took advantage of a recent price-drop following the D7000 release to pick up a Nikon d90 to replace my old D50.

I then went on a bit of a post-splurge....

So:
*
Nikon D90*
*Nikkor 18-200mm AFS VR2* as my "walking around lens" (cost me as much as the camera but is a great bit of kit)

*Nikkor 50mm f1.8 prime* My "favourite" lens in terms of the speed, picture quality and the fact that it actually makes me _move_

...and next month I will be buying the excellent *11-16mm f2.8 Tokina* for landscape and crazy-super wide stuff when I am in New Zealand in Feb
*
Nikkon SB600 speedlight*. Still getting to grips with the nuances of flash photography, but have had excellent results using it as fill for a recent round of work portrait/staff shots I did!

I also got a nice Benro Tripod (which I don't use nearly enough considering the difference it can make to a picture) and a light Benro Monopod which shares the same head.

On the back-end I use my Macbook Pro with *Aperture 3* for post-processing and organising my pics. I use the *Noise Ninja*, *PTLens* (barrel, CA and Vignetting correction) and *Hydra HDR* plugins.

Shame none of this has improved my eye for a good picture, but I have been enjoying myself immensely getting to grips with it all and am really looking forward to getting some decent shots up soon.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2011)

The Groke said:


> ...and next month I will be buying the excellent *11-16mm f2.8 Tokina* for landscape and crazy-super wide stuff when I am in New Zealand in Feb


Damn! That's a mighty fine looking lens. But the price! Ouch!


----------



## The Groke (Jan 3, 2011)

editor said:


> Damn! That's a mighty fine looking lens. But the price! Ouch!


 
Indeed.



I am expecting a little extra cash to come my way next month however, so I can hopefully justify it to myself (and Mrs Groke!) and if you shop around and buy from the US in dollars....

It is also a chunk cheaper than any of the Nikkor equivalents - though I am actually now considering the 12-24 F4 instead as although you give up some speed, it has a more usable "everyday" range methinks...


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 3, 2011)

editor said:


> owning 6 cameras is plain daft



100 cameras and approximately 2000 out of date 35mm film - must be insanity


----------



## kage (Jan 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Damn! That's a mighty fine looking lens. But the price! Ouch!


 
It's quality, i've got one and use it for Club photography, definitiely a special effect lens due to how wide it is. It's also built like a tank.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jan 11, 2011)

_*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*_

_Primary camera:_ Pentax K110D.  It cost me £50 used.

_Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:_ Got several, but my primary (use it I guess 90%) lens is an old Manual 'SMC Pentax-M 50mm F1.7"  Cost me £50 used.  I love it!

_What you like and don't like about the camera:_ It's not a Canon/Nikon.  It was incredibly cheap, allowing me to own my first DSLR.  Pentax are very backward compatible with lenses, so I can use pre-digital MF lens from Ebay.  Being so cheap, I feel justified taking it anywhere - even over my shoulder MTB.  Nothing I don't like about it really.  Ok, no shake reduction, and only 6 MP.

_Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):_ Nothing.  Just a crap mobile phone.  Use it when running.

_Ideal/dream camera set up:_ I'm happy with my £100 setup.

_Previous cameras owned:_ Pre-digital compact 35mm cameras.  Then a couple of Canon Powershots (got pissed off by the lens error issue).  Then a couple of Fujifilm Finepix bridge (S5600 was one) cameras - bloody good cheap cameras!

_Photo software used:_ I use Ubuntu Linux o/s.  UFRaw to play with the raws (yes I shoot in raw), then Gimp to edit and touch up.  Nautilus to upload to Flickr.  Cost (other than Flickr subs) - NOTHING!

_Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):_ I don't use any.

_Computer gear/scanner:_ My own pooter is an HP Compaq Netbook thatr I've lived and breathed the past 13 monthes.  But I took off the MS Windows bloatware and installed Ubuntu 10.10 for Netbooks.

*ABOUT YOU*

_What kind of photos do you take:_ I like to take photos of people.  I like to take photos of those little things dotted around the environment that we just walk past and don't notice.  As I mainly use a MF 50mm on a DSLR, I take a lot of 'portrait distance' stuff.  I use to photo my dogs alot, and my hikes, bike rides etc.  I shoot a lot of rural stuff, but I've also shot London demos, protests.  A few years ago I realised that photos of dogs or humans are more interesting, so started shooting people more.  I photo my experience of the World.  Just not the sad bits.

_Favourite photo sites:_ Flickr.  Joined in May 2005.  I have (at the moment) over 3,610 photos there.

_Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable) _ My Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

Yay, I finally bought myself a new lens.  Not a CCTV lens but hey I felt the need to tell someone.  It's the tammy 17-50 f2.8 for my pentax k-x.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2012)

I used to edit with Ulead PhotoImpact v3.1 which I got free with a mag CD about 10 years ago.

But now with my new computer I got Adobe PhotoShop Elements 9 and I have to say, it is just miles better.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2012)

And, as a result of my new puters 1tb drive, I just might have a play with RAW files. Not sure exactly what else I will need, certainly a number of 1gb Compact Flash cards as I currently use 5 x 256mb Smart Media cards which are too small and to slow for RAW.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm saving up for one of these:






http://www.tecca.com/pictures/most-bizarre-cameras/9/


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

My Nikon gear is going up for sale soon, as I've switched to my OM-D.


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2012)

editor said:


> My Nikon gear is going up for sale soon, as I've switched to my OM-D.


 
Any glass or are you going to get an adapter ring?

I'll be interested in seeing what you have for sale, (I picked up a commission from an energy provider to do some photos for their HQ office and they said they'd meet reasonable costs and expenses).


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll have a rummage in a couple of days. I'll be flogging my D300, Nikkor 18-200mm lens, Sigma 30mm f1.4 and SB600 flashgun, I reckon.


----------



## Firky (Sep 24, 2012)

Is the Nikkor lens VR?

Anything less than 50mm (and ideally prime) I'd be interested in. 

I could not part with my D300 or D80


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep. It's this bad boy:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/18200.htm






This is the Sigma:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0007U0H06/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9556673229&ref=asc_df_B0007U0H06


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2012)

Some at my club are upgrading to D800, D600 and D4 - I am a bit envious tbh ..


----------



## kage (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up a Nikkor 80-200 2.8 AF, the old push pull one that came out just before the AF-D. 400$ US!

Old but the build quality and optics are amazing, it's all metal and looks like a bazooka


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

My most used cameras are now:

Olympus OM-D
12-50mm (24-100mm equiv)
20mm f1.7 (40mm)
17mm f2.3 (34mm)
OM manual lens 100m f1.4

Lumix LX-5

For gigs:
Ricoh GRD
Olympus E410 14-42mm lens

My Nikon D300 hasn't been touched since I bought the OM-D.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 13, 2012)

My most used camera at the moment is a Ricoh XR-X. No, I'd never heard of it before I got one off eBay, but it's a terrific street camera - the Rikenon P 2/50 lens is extremely compact and also extremely sharp, and it can use any K-mount lens as well. It runs off 4xAA forever, it has proper metering, it has program modes with a bias (towards shutter speed, or towards small aperture, or in the middle), it does loads of stuff with timed exposures that I don't care about, and it's really nice to hold.

It looks like shit  but I don't care.

I got into film quite recently and I'd definitely advise anyone looking to do the same to look at the less-trendy brands like Ricoh or Minolta, rather than go straight for the famous ones, which are certainly good but get overbidded on eBay.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> My most used camera at the moment is a Ricoh XR-X.


I had to look it up as I'd never heard of it too. It's an, err, interesting shape alright!






I like Ricoh. 

http://camera-wiki.org/wiki/Ricoh_XR-X


----------



## Firky (Nov 13, 2012)

I still use my D80 more than my D300.

Was going to get a compact earlier this year but ended up buying a brilliant Nexus 7 instead.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 13, 2012)

editor said:


> I had to look it up as I'd never heard of it too. It's an, err, interesting shape alright!


The front lights up, too!

 

It reminds me of a Bigtrak.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't go wrong with lights.  That must have blown minds in the 80s.


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 14, 2013)

editor said:


> I had to look it up as I'd never heard of it too. It's an, err, interesting shape alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks a lot like my sfx 7!


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 14, 2013)

*Gear:*
Nikon D300
with (all Nikkor)
18-70mm
12-24mm
55-200mm
60mm macro
10.5mm fisheye
Camlink TPPro32b tripod
KingPano panoramic head
LowePro Magnum 400 camera bag
and
Fuji FinePix F600EXR (which I carry with me always)

*Software:*
Lightroom v4.3
PTGui for stitching panoramas
Pano2VR for creating panoramas
Corel PhotoPaint X6


----------



## starfish2000 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mines totally changed now
Canon 5D mk ii
Canon 28-70 L
Canon 85 F1.8
Canon 50 F1.8
1967 Minolta Rokkor 50 F1.4 on EOS adaptor
Canon 600 EX Speedlight
Yongnuo 568 EX Speedlight ( basically a Canon 580 EX clone)
Yongnuo RF 622 C radio triggers


----------



## vogonity (May 18, 2013)

Primary camera: Panasonic Lumix LX5

Tripod: Manfrotto Art 190

What you like and don't like about the camera: Still learning about this camera. Love its size and versatility. Not too keen on the viewfinder - difficult to see in the sun.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): Voigtlander Bessa R2 rangefinder for photo days out and various trips; Yashicamat medium format camera for the odd portrait.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: In both cases, I like their sturdiness. Not too keen on the slow process of exposure, developing and printing film.

Ideal/dream camera set up: No idea - full frame DSLR or four thirds? Sticking with what I have now? Really, no idea...

Previous cameras owned: Nikon F80; Chinon something or other; Pentax K1000 (stolen in a burglary <<sniff>>)

Photo software used: Photoshop elements 11

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee): Photoshop elements organiser (although iPhoto seemed easier to use).

Computer gear/scanner: iMac, Macbook, Epson V750 scanner.

*ABOUT ME*

What kind of photos do you take: I tend to concentrate on landscape, travel and architecture pictures, although I'd like to take more portraits.

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): Dan Chung for his versatility; Richard Avedon for his energy; Ernst Haas for his colour and movement; Vivian Maier for her quiet persistence.

Favourite photo sites: tumblr has a great selection of images; beyond that, nowhere in particular.

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable): my website http://www.burningdetails.com / my fave pic (at the moment) - http://www.burningdetails.com/page10.html


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 13, 2013)

I've just stuck my DX tamron f2.8 17-50 (that's stuck at 17mm) onto my old pentax sfx7 35mm film camera.

There's a slight fisheye and heavy vignetting due to the crop format lens, but only at the left and right edges.  

And it's bloody great!  Super wide angle.  Can't wait to get the film developed.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Oct 29, 2013)

Gear, in order of present favour:

Bronica SQ-A medium format SLR  Zenzanon 80mm f/2.8 lens
Olympus XA2 35mm film compact
Sony A200 DSLR 35mm and 50mm f/1.8 primes
Olympus Trip 35
Lubitel 166B TLR
Pentax ME Super 35mm film SLR

Epson Perfection V500 film scanner

Software: 

UFRaw and Gimp - both free Open Source.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm switched to Olympus OM-D and a few lenses and Ricoh GR.


----------



## pogofish (Dec 17, 2013)

Just took the plunge and bought myself a D800 with 24-120 zoom, grip, batteries.  Most of my existing lenses and other hardware are compatible but I could see myself saving for a couple more

Been loving the one we got to try at work, even over my D3, so the money I've saved whilst sitting on my arse for three months recovering from surgery has been put to good use!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2013)

looks like I'm finally getting myself an _autofocus_ 50mm f1.8.  Cheers santa!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 17, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> looks like I'm finally getting myself an _autofocus_ 50mm f1.8.  Cheers santa!



Santa finally accepted your offer of a glass of cider, a mince pie and a blowjob in exchange for the lens, then?


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 17, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Santa finally accepted your offer of a glass of cider, a mince pie and a blowjob in exchange for the lens, then?


she did!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, so after a lot of agonising about my equipment - after starting a new job I thought I'd finally sort out my digital gear to a proper standard - I think I've now settled. For now.

I was looking at m43 in general but my old GF2 and G2, while fine in the daylight, both have pretty poor high ISO performance. I was also missing a quality pocket camera - the film ones I have were generally better than the digitals, and their high ISO was okay _if I knew that I wanted to push beforehand_. T-Max 400 pushed two stops looks really great but you can't switch halfway through a roll. And carrying two pocket cameras for daylight and night time seems to defeat the point of pocket cameras.

I had been looking at the GX7 as an upgrade for a while but then splurged on the Ricoh GR as a birthday present. This was such a great camera that it changed my priorities. It's easily good enough to use as a main camera as long as you don't mind the fixed wide lens, and it's a stunning pocket camera too.

I used to put the Pana 14/2.5 onto the GF2 and use that as a wide body, backing up the G2 with a longer lens, when doing serious shoots, but now I have no reason to do that. In fact, I don't need another compact camera at all. A lot of the benefits of the GX7 are to do with its size but I have a quality compact now which is smaller than the GX7 would ever be.

So in the end I got myself a Lumjx G5 to replace the G2. It looks very similar and has an EVF, but it is very cheap nowadays due to being a year old (seriously wtf is up with the digital market - I got it for less than £300, when a year ago it was being called overpriced). Apart from the removal of a lot of the manual dials  it is a huge improvement over the G2 and has benefits over the GX7 - it has a proper grip, a big EVF and a _fully_ articulated screen i.e. can be pointed in any direction as well as fully closed to save battery. IQ at high ISO is decent and with the 20/1.7 prime I don't need to go past 1600 very often anyway.

I need a spare battery for it though. Mirrorless cameras eat power 

So anyway that is my digital kit at the moment and unlikely to change much in the near future - a G5 with various lenses (14-42mm kit, 45-150mm, 20/1.7 and 14/2.5 primes, and convertors for manual lenses like the Helios 44M-4 which makes a great 116mm-equivalent portrait lens) and a GR as a wide angle and pocket camera. I'd take along the GF2 body in a side pocket as an emergency backup should the G5 fail.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine set up has changed a changed a fair bit recently, so here goes:

Main camera: OM-D E-M1
Back up: OMD- EM-5
Prime lenses (x2 for 35mm equiv): 12mm f2, 17mm f1.8, 45mm F1.8, 75mm f1.8
Zooms: 14mm-150mm/ 12mm-40mm f2,8.

Out and about compact: Ricoh GR


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 8, 2014)

Atm I have:

Canon EOS 700D
Canon 18-55 IS STM
Canon 55-250 IS II
Both with lens hoods

Cotton Carrier Strapshot
Some generic intervalometor
Lightroom 5
GIMP

I also have a really old Canon Powershot A80 which was my first digital camera (well second really; I bought one but took it back), which I'm really only keeping because I tried to sell it and no one wanted it. Oh and an iPhone 4.


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 23, 2014)

Setup has changed again

Fuji X Pro 1
Fuji 35mm F1.4
Fuji 18mm F2
Yongnuo 568EX Speedlight ( a Canon 580 Clone made in china)
generic radio transmitters
All fits in a Billingham bag a third of the size of my old rig


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, yeah, I also have a Canon 300EG bag that came free when I bought the camera, but I am probably going to sell that as it's not really of use to me (it only has space to hold a small amount of camera equipment and that's it).  I've ordered a Lowepro one from Amazon.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 23, 2014)

starfish2000 said:


> Setup has changed again
> 
> Fuji X Pro 1
> Fuji 35mm F1.4
> ...



Are the Yongnuo flashes any cop?


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well

There not as powerful as the Canon 580EX II , the hot shoe mount is a bit cheaply made, but they work and they are like £100, so no brainer.

I don't use TTL anymore as it wont work, just manual but the Yongnuo s layout is actually easier to use than the Canons


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm settling down to fewer cameras, and trying to avoid buying more from car booties (until I spot that Leica for 50p).

Bronica SQ-A with PS 150mm f/4 lens (or PS 80mm f/2.8, or/and S-18 extension tube)
Olympus XA2

Having a bit of a crisis over 35mm to be honest.  I don't presently own a 35mm that I'm happy with.  As for digital, got my old Sony and Pentax DSLRs if I want a quick pic.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 7, 2014)

ToothlessFerret said:


> I'm settling down to fewer cameras, and trying to avoid buying more from car booties (until I spot that Leica for 50p).
> 
> Bronica SQ-A with PS 150mm f/4 lens (or PS 80mm f/2.8, or/and S-18 extension tube)
> Olympus XA2
> ...



I struggle at the car boot.  I keep finding nearly working cameras but none that fully work.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 28, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Atm I have:
> 
> Canon EOS 700D
> Canon 18-55 IS STM
> ...



700D gone - replaced with 70D

Added:
Sigma 17-50 f/2.8
Black Rapid RS-Sport
Giottos Silk Road carbon fibre tripod+no name ball head.
Edit: Oh, and Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 150 AW


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 29, 2014)

this is my latest bit of kit.  It's excellent


----------



## kage (Oct 2, 2014)

Borrowed this indefinitely off my girlfriend today. A Canon A1. It'll be nice to get back into film after a very long time.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 2, 2014)

We both have an A1


----------



## weltweit (Oct 2, 2014)

kage said:


> Borrowed this indefinitely off my girlfriend today. A Canon A1. It'll be nice to get back into film after a very long time.


Whatever else it may be, it certainly looks good!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 2, 2014)

kage said:


> Borrowed this indefinitely off my girlfriend today. A Canon A1. It'll be nice to get back into film after a very long time.



Does it squeak when you wind on? It's not a genuine Canon A if it doesn't squeak!!!


----------



## kage (Dec 6, 2014)

So an update. I received my Fuji X100S today and it's a bloody lovely little thing, gorgeous, sharp as a pin and seems to see in the dark with bugger all noise.

Nikon D300
Fujifilm X100S
Canon A-1
Canon 50 1.4
Nikkor 80-200 2.8
Nikon 18-200
Nikkor 50 1.4
Nikkor 35-70 2.8
Tokina 11-16 2.8
Nikon SB-800 Speedlight
4 x cactus radio triggers
Mefoto tripod


----------



## kage (Dec 6, 2014)

Oh and VP, I think I was fortunate, it doesn't squeak, it seems to be have barely used in the past, near mint.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2014)

kage said:


> Oh and VP, I think I was fortunate, it doesn't squeak, it seems to be have barely used in the past, near mint.



Good! it's really irritating according to my dad, back when he had an AE-1. He's got goalkeeper hands, so he was constantly worried he was over-straining the wind-on lever, and that it was going to bust.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 15, 2015)

Well, I've got a brand new set-up that I'm raring to get going with:

Panasonic GH4
Metabones Speedbooster (EF to MFT adapter that also adds close to a stop of exposure!)
Sigma 18 - 35mm f/1.8 A series lens
Minolta to MFT adapter
MC Rokkor vintage 50mm f/2 lens (which may or may not be crap - we'll see)

Only a basic audio and tripod setup for now, and I need to get some lights, but I'm really delighted with the above, and can't wait to get started with it.


----------



## starfish2000 (Feb 17, 2016)

Changed Again

Canon EOS 6D
50mm 1.4
28mm 2.8

Am probably going to buy the Yongnuo 600EX flash system & radio controller, then the Zeiss 85 1.4.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2016)

All change here too:

Main cameras:
OM-D EM5 II
OM-D EM-1

Main lens
12-40mm 2.8
24mm f2
34mm 1.8
150mm 1.8

Main compact:
Sony RX1R

Carry everywhere compact:
Ricoh GR

Take to the pub for Offline nights knowing it'll soon get covered in beer:
Lumix LX5


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 17, 2016)

starfish2000 said:


> Changed Again. Canon EOS 6D



How are you getting on with/liking the 6D?


----------



## starfish2000 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr.Bishie I think it's vastly superior to the 5D ii. It's lighter & more ergonomic. The focusing in low light s really good. Image quality is amazing, it's very clean at ISO 6400. I've just got back from Venice & unfortunately I've just run out of hard drive space so not had chance to really play with the images yet. The only thing I miss about the Fuji is that at high ISO's, the noise is more film like perhaps? Whereas on the Canon , there almost too clean. But that's just my peculiarities. 

In a way I miss the Fuji X Pro1, but I got sick of taking 5 batteries everywhere.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Well, I've got a brand new set-up that I'm raring to get going with:
> 
> Panasonic GH4
> Metabones Speedbooster (EF to MFT adapter that also adds close to a stop of exposure!)
> ...



As a cheaper corollary to the above, I've been doing some documenting of local politics recently, and have found that the Panasonic Lumix GF1 (available body-only for £50 or less) is pretty much a perfect "get in and grab it" video camera for me - light-ish, easy to grip, and full manual controls  - non-touchscreen. An Audio Technica ATR6550 hotshoe-mounted mic only adds 100-ish grams to the load, and it sits nicely on my monopod and tripods. I've currently got a 28mm f2.8 stuck to the front, but have a selection of other primes and fixed aperture zooms to work with, too. 
Only shoots in AVCHD-Lite, but that's all I need, and I've got a G2 if I want better resolution.


----------



## renegadechicken (May 4, 2016)

Following being signed off work for three months i decided to try photography as a hobby....i'm loving it current gear is probably entry level but;

Nikon D3300
18-55 Lens Kit
Sigma 70-300 

And that's it so far.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 5, 2016)

renegadechicken said:


> Following being signed off work for three months i decided to try photography as a hobby....i'm loving it current gear is probably entry level but;
> 
> Nikon D3300
> 18-55 Lens Kit
> ...



It's all you need to get you started!


----------



## Pingu (May 6, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's all you need to get you started!




indeed. my goto lens (24-105L) is currently at the menders with an err01 - so i am without it for about 5 weeks. what i have discovered is i was getting so lazy with it and have rediscovered all my sigma and tamron lenses. what you have tehre is a good enough range to cover most stuff. the main thing is to get a picture YOU like and you have enough range there to capture most stuff


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 6, 2016)

All the money I've wasted on lenses and I basically use a 50mm all the time.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2016)

I love my 3 primes but recently I have just been leaving my Sigma 28-70mm f2.8 on the camera.

What I really should do it get some pec pads and clean my sensor, it is filthy!


----------



## baffled (May 6, 2016)

Still got my trusty 400d but am starting to think about upgrading.

Lenses....

Sigma 30mm 1.4
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.8
Tamaron 90mm 2.8 macro

The 50mm is by far my favourite lens but in the right situation the 85mm is superb.

Also have a Speedlight 430ex ii which rarely gets used mainly due to my ineptitude with it.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2016)

baffled said:


> .. Lenses....
> Sigma 30mm 1.4


How do you find the Sigma 30mm ?


----------



## baffled (May 6, 2016)

I like it a lot and until I got the 50mm it was rarely off the camera.

I have read reviews where people have had duff ones but mine seems solid.


----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2016)

I find my 50mm prime a shade long on my crop sensor. It is partly why I like my 28-70, for the wide end.


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 30, 2016)

Okay, upgraded my gear. 
D7200 stayed with the crop format for the extra reach but couldn't justify the D500 yet.
Sigma 50-500 os - loving this lens at the moment.
Upgraded the sigma 70-300 for the nikon vr 70-300
Nikon 40mm prime macro


----------



## baffled (Jun 30, 2016)

Just upgraded too and ordered a Canon 6d, should be here early next week.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 8, 2016)

Got an Apurture Amaran 672s light (for video work).  Light is cheap (sub £200, battery solution included), but is reported to do a good job with skintones, and measures well in the colour spectrum indexes (which I know are flawed).

I went for the narrow beam one, cos I reckon it will offer me more flexibility.  The light is bright , and a little harsh.  I mostly intend to diffuse it as a key for interviews, and whatever else use I can find for it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 9, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Got an Apurture Amaran 672s light (for video work).  Light is cheap (sub £200, battery solution included), but is reported to do a good job with skintones, and measures well in the colour spectrum indexes (which I know are flawed).
> 
> I went for the narrow beam one, cos I reckon it will offer me more flexibility.  The light is bright , and a little harsh.  I mostly intend to diffuse it as a key for interviews, and whatever else use I can find for it.



Interrogations?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2016)

I upgraded to a Sony A7S; I use a Nikon 24mm f2.8 with it. I also got a Minolta 28mm f2.8.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 10, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Interrogations?


 It is actually talent-wincingly bright.  I'm hoping I can craft a diffusion solution that is large yet portable.  I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 10, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I upgraded to a Sony A7S; I use a Nikon 24mm f2.8 with it. I also got a Minolta 28mm f2.8.


Shooting any video?  Great video capability  Model I or II?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Shooting any video?  Great video capability  Model I or II?



Original model. I couldn't see that there were enough differences to pay the extra money for the Mark II.

I've never been into video; but I made a short one with this camera. I'll probably do some experimenting with video. It's really memory-hungry.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 10, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Original model. I couldn't see that there were enough differences to pay the extra money for the Mark II.
> 
> I've never been into video; but I made a short one with this camera. I'll probably do some experimenting with video. It's really memory-hungry.


If I may say so, it's an unconventional choice for a stills-orientated purchase.  You can get some fabulous images out of that camera, but it's famed for it's video capability.  At 12.2MP Full Frame the resolution is at the lower end of the scale for a modern system, but that actually benefits the video acquisition, and helps give the camera *insane* low-light video capability.

I mean insane, by the way - digital noise is much more apparent in video cos it dances around the screen.  On Canon DSLR's I rarely trusted shooting above 400 ISO; even on my GH4 I'm nervous shooting above 800 ISO.  The A7S shoots clean, useable video at 25,600 ISO .







Lots of info here:

Video review of the Sony A7s!!!

Also, if you're more into stills, I would have thought the A7S' cousin - the A7R might be more up your street - similar camera but improved resolution and stills capacity from what I can see -

The Sony a7 Series: Which Model Suits You Best?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> It is actually talent-wincingly bright.  I'm hoping I can craft a diffusion solution that is large yet portable.  I'll let you know how I get on.



Old favourite with my mate who does stills portraiture was the frame from a folding Lastolite reflector panel, assorted silk scarves from the local sari shop and a couple of Manfrotto clamps! 

I always prefer home solutions to more practical shop-bought solutions.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 10, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Old favourite with my mate who does stills portraiture was the frame from a folding Lastolite reflector panel, assorted silk scarves from the local sari shop and a couple of Manfrotto clamps!
> 
> I always prefer home solutions to more practical shop-bought solutions.


I like that sort of stuff too, and I'm finding that a lot of the top cinematographers are eager improvisers.  My challenge is that I travel to gigs via public transport so any solutions I rig need to be light and portable (and within my budget, lol).  Fortunately that is the direction that gear is heading generally .


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> If I may say so, it's an unconventional choice for a stills-orientated purchase.  You can get some fabulous images out of that camera, but it's famed for it's video capability.  At 12.2MP Full Frame the resolution is at the lower end of the scale for a modern system, but that actually benefits the video acquisition, and helps give the camera *insane* low-light video capability.
> 
> I mean insane, by the way - digital noise is much more apparent in video cos it dances around the screen.  On Canon DSLR's I rarely trusted shooting above 400 ISO; even on my GH4 I'm nervous shooting above 800 ISO.  The A7S shoots clean, useable video at 25,600 ISO .
> 
> ...



My choice was down to the A7S or the Nikon Df. I do a lot of night shooting, and the pixel pitch on the A7S is about as large as you're going to find: which means reduced signal to noise ratio. The Df is close, but a slightly smaller pixel pitch. 12.2 mp is plenty.

I went with the Sony because the Df would have cost me $1000 more.

I've seen videos showing the night capability: to the extent that the camera can capture video images like that at night, it can do the same thing with still images.

The A7R was never really a consideration.

Sony Alpha 7R vs. Sony Alpha 7S - Sensor Comparison


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 11, 2016)

That makes a lot of sense. The Lumix series that I use is at a bit of a crucial crossroads itself. Some rumours are suggesting that the (presumed) forthcoming GH5 might have even more resolution (6K video), which seems crazy for M4/3.
I'd much rather they *reduce* the resolution and offer us better low light capability, so I dig where you're coming from.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> That makes a lot of sense. The Lumix series that I use is at a bit of a crucial crossroads itself. Some rumours are suggesting that the (presumed) forthcoming GH5 might have even more resolution (6K video), which seems crazy for M4/3.
> I'd much rather they *reduce* the resolution and offer us better low light capability, so I dig where you're coming from.



I'm also glad that I went to a full-frame camera. I wish I hadn't waited so long.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 11, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I'm also glad that I went to a full-frame camera. I wish I hadn't waited so long.


What do you like about FF out of interest?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 11, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> What do you like about FF out of interest?



The sensor is larger; which brings all sorts of advantages. Image quality is better, other things being equal.

The last camera I used was also a Sony, with an APS C sensor. It can't compare to the new full frame Sony.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 11, 2016)

Increasingly the only camera I carry is a Pentax MX with a 50mm lens. I occasionally mix things up by taking the 1.4 rather than the 1.7, or shooting Portra rather than HP5+ or Tri-X (only sometimes though, let's not go too mad here).


----------



## weltweit (Jul 25, 2016)

Beware, if you buy camera gear from Amazon:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Increasingly the only camera I carry is a Pentax MX with a 50mm lens. I occasionally mix things up by taking the 1.4 rather than the 1.7, or shooting Portra rather than HP5+ or Tri-X (only sometimes though, let's not go too mad here).



Do you have any examples of color Portra images?  I'm going on a trip shortly, and will take film cameras along. I usually shoot b&w film, but I want to do some color, and am looking for the best film.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Do you have any examples of color Portra images?  I'm going on a trip shortly, and will take film cameras along. I usually shoot b&w film, but I want to do some color, and am looking for the best film.


I don't seem to have any online but I can stick some up.

I wouldn't say that Portra was the ideal general travel film tbh - it's low saturation and has quite gentle contrast across midtones IMO which is not always what you want, particularly for natural scenes. When it's overcast and foggy it can be a huge pain to get colour balance right, too. I like atmospheric, slightly dismal street photography which it is great for, and it's super sharp, but when I went to Japan I found that Superia 400 was of more general use.

Ektar is great stuff, wonderful colours and punchy contrast, like slide with more dynamic range, but slower at ISO100.


----------



## baffled (Jul 26, 2016)

Just took delivery of a Canon 135mm f2l, bit busy today but I'm looking forward to getting out with this one.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 26, 2016)

canon eos m with 18/55mm lens ...in a small bag ...and thats it ..!...dont carry my eos SLR with a bag of lenses about anymore ...downsized  ....sometimes I may take out a 55/250mm tele ...with an M adaptor  ..

.may plump for a 22mm pancake lens as a primary  for size


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't seem to have any online but I can stick some up.
> 
> I wouldn't say that Portra was the ideal general travel film tbh - it's low saturation and has quite gentle contrast across midtones IMO which is not always what you want, particularly for natural scenes. When it's overcast and foggy it can be a huge pain to get colour balance right, too. I like atmospheric, slightly dismal street photography which it is great for, and it's super sharp, but when I went to Japan I found that Superia 400 was of more general use.
> 
> Ektar is great stuff, wonderful colours and punchy contrast, like slide with more dynamic range, but slower at ISO100.



Thanks; I used to have a good working knowledge of film types - but that was decades ago. I used to use Ektachrome.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 26, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thanks; I used to have a good working knowledge of film types - but that was decades ago. I used to use Ektachrome.


There is still some slide film about but just the Fuji stuff in the main, and nothing above ISO100. It's increasingly a pain to get developed too. I might shoot it on holiday as I've got a stash, but Ektar is very good for low speed high colour/sharpness if I was buying fresh.

Portra 400 used to be split into VC and NC a while back (Vivid Colour and Natural Colour) but there's just the one now, I think closer to Natural though don't quote me.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 29, 2016)

So, I'm making some progress on my plan to put together some kind of portable studio set-up for (video) interviews and the like:

Camera and gear lust - name the object(s) of your desire!

I've got a decent bag:






Berghaus Motive 60 + 20, which is slightly smaller than I had originally planned, but is doing the job pretty well so far.

I've gotten a lightweight stand (Manfrotto Nano), and a fairly light fixture (Aputure Amaran HR672s).

The light is a real joy to use.  I've thrown it into an Octagon umbrella diffuser, and the light is much lovelier than a standard LED with softbox setup.  It's because the fixture is so bright that it's able to do this - most LED panels just don't have the punch to be properly diffused .

But - even though the fixture is light (2.6 Kg including batteries and charger), I'm already struggling with my overall kit weight .

I've got a very ambitious target in mind, and frankly, I'm starting to doubt whether I can fulfill it:

Bag to contain: Camera body, two lenses, filters, tripod, h-held rig, radio-mics, shotgun mic, key light (battery option), fill light (battery option), accent light (battery option), set light (mains), light stands (x3), magic arm, cloth flag and holder.

(phew!)

Target weight: less than 12 Kg

I took the bag out the other day, and it was a back-breaking 14.5Kg (never again!), but there are things that I can upgrade (in terms of weight), including the tripod, lenses, and even the lights (got my eyes on the Aladdin flex system ).

Any thoughts?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 29, 2016)

Yikes! Reading hiking sites where folk (some quite a bit smaller than me) regularly slip on 15 - 20 Kg packs  is making me wonder whether I just need to beef up a bit. lol.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 30, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Yikes! Reading hiking sites where folk (some quite a bit smaller than me) regularly slip on 15 - 20 Kg packs  is making me wonder whether I just need to beef up a bit. lol.



A lot of people don't have their packs set up properly (advice from staff in camping shops is always good). You need the shoulder straps and waist belt to be set properly, or else the weight of the contents will bear down upon your shoulders.

To give you some sort of idea of how easily you can bear a 15-20kg load, Greebo (all 5ft nothing of her) regularly totes that kind of weight for a couple of hours when she goes shopping. Both of us regularly tote 20-30kg when we go on holiday, all because we set the belts and straps properly.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 30, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Yikes! Reading hiking sites where folk (some quite a bit smaller than me) regularly slip on 15 - 20 Kg packs  is making me wonder whether I just need to beef up a bit. lol.


As long as there's nothing much wrong with your ankles, knees, or hips, you should be fine with that weight.  Having said which, try this if you can't wait until you get to a camping/outdoor shop:

First loosen off all the harness straps (shoulder, hip, and chest if there's one for that), then slip it on.

Now tighten the hip belt so that it rests just on the bony top of your hips - not your waist - not your arse - your hips!

Done that?  Okay, put something in the bag, rest it on a table or something more or less hip height, and slip the bag on again, fastening the hip belt.

Now get into the shoulder straps and adjust them.  Don't overtighten them, they're not supposed to bear weight, only to stop the bag flopping about or tipping backwards when you move!

You should be able to feel a difference in how the bag is now, compared to how it was before fitting.  It certainly shouldn't hurt you, although the weight may well make you walk a bit more ponderously or slightly change your centre of gravity.  

BTW if you've got something particularly heavy, aim to pack that so that it's at the height of the small of your back and near to your body (ie not on the side of the pack furthest away when worn) when the pack's worn.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 30, 2016)

Greebo said:


> Now tighten the hip belt...








For most of the day I was carrying it using only the shoulder straps  .


----------



## Greebo (Jul 30, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> For most of the day I was carrying it using only the shoulder straps  .








You've learnt the hard way, then.  IMHO all backpacks should come with fitting instructions.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2016)

Long time since I carried much of a load in a rucksack but I can recall back when I did that firmly tightening the waist strap made it a whole lot more comfortable.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

Despite my banging on about film cameras I am also currently really enjoying using my LUMIX GX8. I had gotten very disappointed with it after just not enjoying using it at all, and was considering selling it, but putting the Panasonic pancake lenses on it (20/1.7 and 14/2.5) have improved its handling dramatically. With smaller lenses it is much more flexible and convenient, and even with the notoriously slow-focusing 20/1.7 it's still fast enough (the camera locks on instantly; the lens still takes time to move, but not too much).

Setting the photo style to "natural" gets rid of a lot of the weird colour boosts that I hate about digital, and having i.Dynamic on means that it doesn't blow highlights like a bastard which is another thing I hate. (You can also put it into a mode where the VF or screen highlights areas that are in danger of being blown with a zebra pattern.) But it's the lenses that have made the difference. The best camera in the world is no good if it feels clumsy and you just don't enjoy using it.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Despite my banging on about film cameras I am also currently really enjoying using my LUMIX GX8. I had gotten very disappointed with it after just not enjoying using it at all, and was considering selling it, but putting the Panasonic pancake lenses on it (20/1.7 and 14/2.5) have improved its handling dramatically. With smaller lenses it is much more flexible and convenient, and even with the notoriously slow-focusing 20/1.7 it's still fast enough (the camera locks on instantly; the lens still takes time to move, but not too much).
> 
> Setting the photo style to "natural" gets rid of a lot of the weird colour boosts that I hate about digital, and having i.Dynamic on means that it doesn't blow highlights like a bastard which is another thing I hate. (You can also put it into a mode where the VF or screen highlights areas that are in danger of being blown with a zebra pattern.) But it's the lenses that have made the difference. The best camera in the world is no good if it feels clumsy and you just don't enjoy using it.


That's why the Ricoh GR is still my favourite camera, and why my full frame Sony RX1R comes a distant second.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

Anecdotally I know a few people from photography groups who've said that getting a GR changed their whole outlook on photography, and they started enjoying it again. People say the same about the Fuji X100 series.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 31, 2016)

I was out today though and I did miss the fact that it doesn't have a flash. I've never understood the snobbishness about on-camera flash; I only ever use it for fill-flash but when you need it, you need it.

There are some tiny Chinese speedlights around which seem to do TTL on m43 and get good reviews; think I may drop 50-odd quid on one.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 31, 2016)

editor said:


> That's why the Ricoh GR is still my favourite camera, and why my full frame Sony RX1R comes a distant second.



I was looking at the specs on the RX1R: looks like quite a competent little camera.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 31, 2016)

I am happy at the moment that my AA 2900 batteries have enough spunk to power my camera properly. There may be a new camera (new to me) in my future sometime, perhaps a D610 or a D800 I am not sure yet, but for the moment I am content with my trusty Fuji Finepix S2.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I was looking at the specs on the RX1R: looks like quite a competent little camera.


It is but it is nowhere near as fast as the GR neither does it have an interface as intuitive.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 31, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Setting the photo style to "natural" gets rid of a lot of the weird colour boosts that I hate about digital, and having i.Dynamic on means that it doesn't blow highlights like a bastard which is another thing I hate.


I'm thinking of switching to Natural on my GH4 (I've been shooting Cinelike V - which is contrasty, and a bit over-saturated, but quite nice).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> It is but it is nowhere near as fast as the GR neither does it have an interface as intuitive.


I think it's generally acknowledged that Sony's control menus suck.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 9, 2016)

I just bought a  fuji XQ1 to replace my XE-1.  It looks like a really nice piece of kit.

I broke my pancake lens and it's cheaper to buy the compact than a replacement lens for the X-E1!  Hopefully I can sell the body on ebay and end up with a free replacement camera


----------



## chriswill (Aug 24, 2016)

I need professional help.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 17, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> I'm thinking of switching to Natural on my GH4 (I've been shooting Cinelike V - which is contrasty, and a bit over-saturated, but quite nice).


Ha ha, tried Natural for a bit. Will be switching back to Cinelike V.  Found the image flat and a bit muddy and hard to correct (could be my technique lacking though).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 17, 2016)

Hmm, don't think the GX8 has that one—must be a GH-only mode. It does have a "chrome" iirc which obviously looks nothing like slide film.

TBH I don't rate Panasonic's jpeg modes very highly in anything but bright sunlight, which is quite annoying as a Panasonic user who prefers to shoot jpegs. The only camera I have that I like the jpegs from is the Sony A900 and that's a bit heavy to carry for long. Despite the faff of scanning and doing the white balance myself I'd much rather shoot film.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 22, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Hmm, don't think the GX8 has that one—must be a GH-only mode...


Actually, come to think of it, it's a video-only profile.  The most popular video profiles are Cinelike D and V Log L (£100 paid upgrade).  I prefer to use Cinelike V, but I seem to be in a massive minority.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm flogging off my Sony RX1R. It takes great pics but boy can it take its time.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 2, 2016)

So, I just got a Samyang 85mm f/1.4 lens, which I'll mostly be using for 'longer' shots and close-ups, for video production on my GH4.

Not the most 'wow' purchase ever - but I'm very excited to get started using it.

Didn't get the cine version, though I was a bit torn.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 2, 2016)

My frickin Ricoh GR has got dust on the sensor now  there's a huge blob just above the middle of the frame, and there's nothing I can do about it. So I'm definitely not taking digital on holiday now; I always want a quality pocket camera as well as my main one, and the GR is (was) my quality pocket digital.

I prefer to shoot film on holiday anyway, less fucking about charging batteries and doing post when you should be out having fun or getting some sleep.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 2, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> My frickin Ricoh GR has got dust on the sensor now  there's a huge blob just above the middle of the frame, and there's nothing I can do about it. So I'm definitely not taking digital on holiday now; I always want a quality pocket camera as well as my main one, and the GR is (was) my quality pocket digital.
> 
> I prefer to shoot film on holiday anyway, less fucking about charging batteries and doing post when you should be out having fun or getting some sleep.


When my Fuji 4900Z got dust in its lens / sensor I talked to their service department who agreed to look at it, once they had determined that I had not been in a desert sand storm, they replaced the sensor / lens unit for free the same day! What I am suggesting is that it might be worth asking Ricoh to look at it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2016)

weltweit said:


> When my Fuji 4900Z got dust in its lens / sensor I talked to their service department who agreed to look at it, once they had determined that I had not been in a desert sand storm, they replaced the sensor / lens unit for free the same day! What I am suggesting is that it might be worth asking Ricoh to look at it.


I seem to remember editor having grief from Ricoh when it happened to him.

eta: actually, searching back it seems to have been fairly painless, though not free or same day. Maybe I was thinking of something else.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I seem to remember editor having grief from Ricoh when it happened to him.
> 
> eta: actually, searching back it seems to have been fairly painless, though not free or same day. Maybe I was thinking of something else.


Yep.  I had a fucking nightmare the last time I sent it back to Ricoh in Germany. I sent it off before and it came back with new faults and there was still dust on the sensor. I sent it back and they wanted to invoice me for a load of other faults, bumping the price up to £200+. I told then to GTFO and send it back to me ASAP, but they then wanted to charge me £40 for the privilege. A stand off ensued. It took about 4 weeks to get the thing back. I've got used to the dust and bagged a cheap GR online as a back up. I still use it although it's falling apart now.


 There's a place in London that charges a hefty £140 or something for dust removal, btw. There's DIY videos online for the brave of heart.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep.  I had a fucking nightmare the last time I sent it back to Ricoh in Germany. I sent it off before and it came back with new faults and there was still dust on the sensor. I sent it back and they wanted to invoice me for a load of other faults, bumping the price up to £200+. I told then to GTFO and send it back to me ASAP, but they then wanted to charge me £40 for the privilege. A stand off ensued. It took about 4 weeks to get the thing back. I've got used to the dust and bagged a cheap GR online as a back up. I still use it although it's falling apart now.
> 
> 
> There's a place in London that charges a hefty £140 or something for dust removal, btw. There's DIY videos online for the brave of heart.


Ah right, I wasn't misremembering then. Doesn't sound very hopeful  but I've put a lot of money into the thing, with the wide lens and the finder and so on, and it _is_ very good. When it doesn't have a massive dust spot in all the pictures.

My old LUMIX GF2 is pretty pocket sized... I could use that I guess. Despite being a bit old now the IQ is still great at low ISOs, and the Pana 14mm prime is underrated IMO. I actually use it as a backup/close camera over the GR at demos etc because it's so quick to start up... no time to extend the lens and it's ready a fraction of a second after you flip the power switch. Plus it shares lenses with the GX8.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Ah right, I wasn't misremembering then. Doesn't sound very hopeful  but I've put a lot of money into the thing, with the wide lens and the finder and so on, and it _is_ very good. When it doesn't have a massive dust spot in all the pictures.
> 
> My old LUMIX GF2 is pretty pocket sized... I could use that I guess. Despite being a bit old now the IQ is still great at low ISOs, and the Pana 14mm prime is underrated IMO. I actually use it as a backup/close camera over the GR at demos etc because it's so quick to start up... no time to extend the lens and it's ready a fraction of a second after you flip the power switch. Plus it shares lenses with the GX8.


Some of the various 'remedies' on line include banging the thing on a table, extending the lens and trying to get the hoover to dislodge the dust and shaking it around. For all its many faults, it's still my favourite camera, and if I could only have one, it would be the GR.

It's such a shame that the GRII was a total non event and the various rivals/copies that have since appeared are all worse.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Some of the various 'remedies' on line include banging the thing on a table, extending the lens and trying to get the hoover to dislodge the dust and shaking it around. For all its many faults, it's still my favourite camera, and if I could only have one, it would be the GR.
> 
> It's such a shame that the GRII was a total non event and the various rivals/copies that have since appeared are all worse.


Legend has it that they make the big improvement every two versions. Maybe the GR III will be full frame. That would be pretty amazing (though even worse for dust).


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Legend has it that they make the big improvement every two versions. Maybe the GR III will be full frame. That would be pretty amazing (though even worse for dust).


It would have to be so much bigger those and the APS-C version was an almighty leap up in size from its predecessors. I'd probably still buy it mind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 3, 2016)

editor said:


> It would have to be so much bigger those and the APS-C version was an almighty leap up in size from its predecessors. I'd probably still buy it mind.


Yeah, I have a suspicion that they won't increase the sensor size. It's not really such a huge advantage on a camera that's (a) got a fixed wide angle lens, so you'll never get shallow DoF except with really close shots, and (b) is designed for street photography anyway where shallow DoF can be a negative point.

I've seen some nice stuff from those Leica 28mm fixed-lens full-frame cameras, but they really aren't compact (and being Leica branded are hugely overpriced too). I'd rather see faster startup, better high ISO, better battery life, better low light AF... not that any of those are awful on the GR but it never hurts to be better.


----------



## baffled (Dec 15, 2016)

Missus bought be a Domke F2 camera bag for my birthday, haven't taken it out yet but looks like it's going to be perfect, space for 2 bodies and numerous lenses plus pouches galore.


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 30, 2016)

So, I just ordered this bag from the States:





(apologies for image size).  

It was expensive.  I just stumped up for pre-paid duty, etc. as I wasn't sure the best thing to do.  Shipping and tax cost almost as much as the bag itself , but it was still much cheaper than buying it in the EU (was on special offer).
Feels like an exciting but risky purchase tbh.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2016)

I am considering this bag:
7dayshop Photographers Backpack  Rucksack - Camera Bag for DSLR Cameras Incl. Canon EOS and Nikon - Photo & Video Supplies - Categories

It is only £16.00 but I wonder how good it is .. at the moment I just have a small rucksack into which everything falls to the bottom and isn't quick access either.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 2, 2017)

Now I have also bought this bag:





Lowepro Protactic 450.

My intention is to drag the heavy/long stuff in the pulley bag, and carry the camera and lenses in the backpack.  For smaller jobs/projects I can just chuck everything in the backpack.


----------



## alsoknownas (Feb 20, 2017)

So, I've been using my bags in earnest for the past couple of weeks, and it's been going really well.  The combination is very manageable, and I've got plenty of space for everything.  It's a lot less strain on my back than the backpack idea was.  Biggest challenge is lugging the thing up and down stairs on the underground, etc. That's working fine at the mo., but I want to add a few things to my kit, so I'm a bit concerned about how that might go.

With the dosh I spent I could have upgraded my kit a bit, but I really think I made the right choice.  Getting to and from your location comfortably, and feeling okay about the way you present yourself (I was arriving at jobs with quite scruffy luggage bags at one point), are just as important as getting good shots and footage, so it's a rewarding thing to pay some attention to, I reckon.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 20, 2017)

I've got one of these:

 

It was included free when I bought my Nikon D7100 body from Jessops (the only reason I bought it there). It was like getting an extra £160 discount on an already discounted price.


----------



## baffled (Feb 20, 2017)

I've taken mine out quite a bit since my last post and I'm really impressed with it, had to shift the insert about a bit as I like to leave a lens on but otherwise it's perfect for my use and really comfortable.

*image from google*


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 21, 2017)

I've also got one of these (which is massive) for when I'm working and need to take everything.


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 15, 2017)

*ABOUT YOUR GEAR*

Primary camera:

Canon 7d Mark II

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc:
*Canon EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM
Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM Lens
Canon EF-S 10-18 mm f/4.5-5.6 IS STM Wide-angle Zoom Lens
Canon EF-S 24mm f/2.8 STM
Canon EF 75-300 mm f/4.0-5.6 USM III Telephoto Zoom Lens
Manfroto tripod
Ring flash
*
What you like and don't like about the camera:

I really love my camera alot, I don't see a lot wrong with it.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for):

None

Plus and minus points of your other cameras:

N/A

Ideal/dream camera set up:

Canon 5d with the 85mm prime f1.2 lens, yummy

Previous cameras owned:

Canon EOS M Mirrorless, an d some compacts

Photo software used:

Photoshop, Lightroom

Photo organisation/management software used (e.g Portfolio/ ACDSee):

500px
smugmug

Computer gear/scanner:

Apple Macbook Pro 15"

*ABOUT YOU*

What kind of photos do you take:

I love taking photos of nature, wildlife and macro

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them):

I really love underwater photography, never got into it as it is just too expensive.  But really love Tom Ozanne's work.  Also really like Damian Ward's photography.

Favourite photo sites:

Damian Ward - Welcome - Damian Ward

Homepage/example of your fave pic (if applicable)

JDR Photography


----------



## alsoknownas (May 21, 2017)

I am thinking about getting a lens-changing pouch:






Cons: I will almost certainly look like a 'camera twat'.

Pros: I will be able to very quickly change lenses during a shoot .

The pros are winning the argument at the minute.


----------



## AkselVerg (Jun 21, 2017)

Photographers! Need your experience and help! I'm going to go on holiday to the red sea. If to be more concrete - to Sharm El Sheikh. I am an amateur photographer, so don't have enough special knowledge in the field of cameras, gears, lenses, etc. I'm using nikon 3300 Nikon D3300 - Wikipedia. I understand that this is more like a camera for beginners, so it perfectly suits me as it is easy in use. However, at seashore, I'm going to take pictures not only on land, but I want to capture and underwater inhabitants. I've already heard about beautiful reefs and all the living creatures that are found in them. Naturally, I'm not going to dive with my Nikon, since I'll just kill it) The bottom line of my question is whether there are any good but not very expensive cameras for underwater photography. I do not want to buy a disposable camera at the place of arrival, because the quality of shooting in such cameras is disgusting, and I would like to shoot underwater and on further travels. I found only small digital camera. I do not like that they have a small depth of immersion, and I have some doubts again about the quality of photos. Are there any options other than the above? I wait for any assumptions. (As a variant, I considered the possibility to roll my nikon into a kind of plastic bag, or something like this))
TY in advance!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 21, 2017)

AkselVerg said:


> Photographers! Need your experience and help! I'm going to go on holiday to the red sea. If to be more concrete - to Sharm El Sheikh. I am an amateur photographer, so don't have enough special knowledge in the field of cameras, gears, lenses, etc. I'm using nikon 3300 Nikon D3300 - Wikipedia. I understand that this is more like a camera for beginners, so it perfectly suits me as it is easy in use. However, at seashore, I'm going to take pictures not only on land, but I want to capture and underwater inhabitants. I've already heard about beautiful reefs and all the living creatures that are found in them. Naturally, I'm not going to dive with my Nikon, since I'll just kill it) The bottom line of my question is whether there are any good but not very expensive cameras for underwater photography. I do not want to buy a disposable camera at the place of arrival, because the quality of shooting in such cameras is disgusting, and I would like to shoot underwater and on further travels. I found only small digital camera. I do not like that they have a small depth of immersion, and I have some doubts again about the quality of photos. Are there any options other than the above? I wait for any assumptions. (As a variant, I considered the possibility to roll my nikon into a kind of plastic bag, or something like this))
> TY in advance!



I've got an ancient but well regarded waterproof film camera - a cannon sureshot A1.  It's lovely and DIRT CHEAP.

I think I paid 15 quid, but they look like they're £25-50 quid now.  Works well on land too.  It's a simple point and click, but has a surprisingly decent lens.

Canon Sure Shot A1 Waterproof Auto Focus Compact Camera.  | eBay


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 21, 2017)

I am not sure that this is a real question(er)


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I am not sure that this is a real question(er)


I accidentally removed a link or two in his post.


----------



## AkselVerg (Jun 22, 2017)

fractionMan said:


> I've got an ancient but well regarded waterproof film camera - a cannon sureshot A1.  It's lovely and DIRT CHEAP.
> 
> I think I paid 15 quid, but they look like they're £25-50 quid now.  Works well on land too.  It's a simple point and click, but has a surprisingly decent lens.
> 
> Canon Sure Shot A1 Waterproof Auto Focus Compact Camera.  | eBay


Thank you very much for the answer, sorry that I did not answer for a long time - there are some small problems at my work) there are no more options? As for me, this camera belongs to the category of inexpensive and I`m not sure that it's good. Or maybe I can somehow craft a waterproof case for my nikon?


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2017)

You asked for a good but not expensive underwater camera.  I posted one.


----------



## AkselVerg (Jun 22, 2017)

I did say "not very expensive", but not the cheapest, and I wrote that I do not want to buy a bad one at the place of arrival. 
However, there definitely won`t be defocusing with that canon which you recommended? And what about the depth to which I can immerse with it?


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 1, 2017)

Primary camera: Nikon F3HP.

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: 24, 50 and 85mm lenses. Uni-Loc 1700 tripod, not used for years. Camera bag is a gas mask haversack lined with cut up camping mat.

What you like and don't like about the camera: The LCD in the viewfinder is a bit crap, tiny and at the top left of the frame. Otherwise it is perfect.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): FM2n, Nikkormat Ftn.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: The FM2 would be great if it had a HP viewfinder, I can't get on with it with my milk bottle-like glasses. The Nikkormat is beautiful but has a dull viewfinder with no split-image, only microprism; it's okay in good light.

Ideal/dream camera set up: The F3HP is staying, but I'm saving for a Fuji XT-1. I like the X-Pros, but I like big viewfinders and am not sure I could get on with theirs.

Photo software used: GIMP, gThumb. I'm learning*.*

I share my photos on Instagram here.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 21, 2017)

I bought a D500 a week or so ago, supplanting my D300. It's really good. I've set it to Auto ISO which I'd never have done before - within sensible parameters, the thing is pretty much ISO-invariant.

Lenses these days are:

- Nikon 18-200 VR
- Sigma 10-20
- Tamron 90mm Macro
- Nikon 50mm f/1.8

At some point I might get the Sigma 150-600 or similar, and upgrade the Sigma 10-20 to the Nikon 10-20 VR.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 1, 2017)

New daybag for my mirrorless and nexus 7






for my hols in Spain ....all the zips are against the back ....And I've a ripstop inner liner that's also waterproof ,,,if it gets sliced  ,,,,very low profile


----------



## Tankus (Sep 12, 2017)

Been using that bag for almost 2 weeks in spain ...a total recommend..a way more relaxed hol without having to be hyper aware on public transportation and crowds


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 14, 2017)

Tankus said:


> New daybag for my mirrorless and nexus 7
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a big fan of either getting bags with built-in waterproof liners, or buying a separate waterproof stuff-bag to use as a bag-liner.  Saves a lot of tears, given how much electronic kit everyone carries nowadays.


----------



## kage (Nov 23, 2017)

Eagerly awaiting the arrival of a Fuji X100F to replace my x100S which was pinched last year.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 23, 2017)

my digi camera these days is a fuji x-pro1.

for xmas i'm getting a polaroid slr 680 <squee> my sx-70 broke years back and i figured that was was my cue to stop, but square format polaroid is my favourite thing ever


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2017)

Mr Sony dropped by yesterday - With lots of potential new toys for our consideration:






Hmmm....!


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2017)

pogofish said:


> Mr Sony dropped by yesterday - With lots of potential new toys for our consideration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can  I have some please?


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2017)

I want *them all..!*


----------



## alsoknownas (Dec 8, 2017)

So I tried out a native lens on my gh4 for the first time yesterday (panny 25mm 1.7).
Incredibly light, which made me realise how much weight I add to my rig using adaptor and ef glass. 
Nice enough lens, but...
Focus-by-wire  - completely kills it for me. I mean unusable (for video). That basically means that, as far as I can tell, the entire Panasonic and Olympus autofocus lens line ups are no go for me, which is a great shame.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 19, 2018)

I recently bought a used Nikon D800 and as my Fuji Finepix S2 Pro was very much on its last legs the D800 is now my only camera. Really enjoying it, it wants to take pictures. Image files are large and nicely detailed and I have only just started toying with raw. There are some issues, a max 14bit raw is 70mb while a compressed 12bit is 30mb and a medium jpeg 10mb. Battery life is a revelation after my S2, something like 900 shots apparently, I never get near that.

Lenses I already have include: Nikon 20mm f2.8, Nikon 50mm f1.8, Nikon 85mm f1.8, Sigma 28-70mm f2.8 and Nikon 80-400mm f4.5-5.6 AF VR.

I am currently using Nikon NX2, FastStone Viewer, and Photoshop Elements 9. I may have to upgrade my PC at which time I may go for the Adobe LightRoom / Photoshop bundle, I haven't yet decided.

And I have a Manfrotto tripod and a monopod. 

My small rucksack is becoming too limiting, it takes too long to get things out and put them back, I need a camera bag, at the moment though the vast array of options are confusing me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 13, 2018)

I’m still using the Panasonic GX8 sometimes but I still end up taking far more pictures with my ancient GF2. I’m just far more likely to have it with me - I can carry that plus wide, medium and long primes and a spare battery and the accessory EVF without hardly thinking about it. (I got the Panasonic 42.5mm f1.7 recently and that’s even smaller and lighter than the 45-150 I had before. Really nice sharp lens.)

The GX8 is all around better in loads of ways and really not _that_ much larger/heavier, but it just goes over the important “fits in a jacket pocket” size. I should really have got a GX7.

Plus, while I’m having a whinge, the 14-140mm lens I got with the GX8 is one I’ve never really liked and recently it’s started buzzing when mounted and turned on, so I won’t even get much for it on eBay. It was refurb but is now way out of warranty.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 7, 2018)

I just bought a fairly small camera bag from 7dayshop for the princely sum of £16. It isn't perfect but it immediately replaced my normal small rucksack because it is so much easier to put things in and take things out.

Of course Friday night I realised I had left all sorts of items like cable release, filters, lens hoods in the old rucksack, got to have a proper sort out.

One of the reasons it isn't perfect is that I have had to extend the straps to their maximum to be able to even get it on my back and that is with just a tee shirt. So with a jumper and a jacket I am not going to be able to get it on. Not sure if I can do anything about that, but for the price I decided I would have it and then work out what features are important before buying a more suitable one.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 17, 2018)

Update on the bag, I can actually wear it with a jumper and jacket on so perhaps it is going to be more useful than I thought. If I leave my 80-400 out, I can fit everything else that I own in the bag at the same time, the benefits of tiny prime lenses, it does feel odd having it all with me.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 31, 2018)

My collection of bags is almost certainly more impressive than my collection of gear!  I've been lugging this lot between London and Essex lately, drawing angry glances from fellow commuters  :


----------



## weltweit (Sep 23, 2018)

I now have a calibrated monitor, for the first time. The old profile was only a little bit out as it happens but now my bluebells are blue which is great. 

I used a colormunki which my camera club owns, it was a little fiddly at first but in the end fairly straightforward. Very glad to have done it, now what I see is what I got!


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 2, 2018)

I felt it was important to share that I have upgraded the wheels on my long Portabrace bag to off-road style ones.  This is just in case I have to drag my gear through the Peruvian jungle one day*.



*There is actually a vaguely sensible reason why I have done this


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

Ok, there is an issue with my D800. The shutter / mirror action is quite positive, it had never bothered me before, in fact I like that it has a positive click/clunk sound. But, recently photographing wildlife closeup, I pressed my shutter button, and it went clunk clunk clunk clunk and hey presto the wildlife scarpered  so it looks like from closeup range I get one picture before my quarry exits the scene!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 13, 2018)

Shutter on the way out?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Shutter on the way out?


No I don't think so, it is very low mileage, I gather all D800s are quite loud.
Someone on dpreview who shoots timelapse - his D800 had gone to 1.5million clicks and still going strong.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2018)

I know this doesn't apply to the D800, but is there any inherent disadvantage to using electronic shutter?  I've had it switched on since I got my camera, and never really thought about it since.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> I know this doesn't apply to the D800, but is there any inherent disadvantage to using electronic shutter?  I've had it switched on since I got my camera, and never really thought about it since.


What camera do you have?


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2018)

weltweit said:


> What camera do you have?


GH4.  Though it's a marked (camera) - I have plans for an upgrade!

eta - that is Panasonic DMC-GH4


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

Is that a mirrorless? - if so it will be quieter anyhow ..


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2018)

weltweit said:


> Is that a mirrorless? - if so it will be quieter anyhow ..


Yes, but it has options (I assume all/most mirrorless cameras do?) to use either the physical shutter or an 'electronic shutter', which I've always assumed is just a timed scan of the sensor.

I don't take stills very often, so when I got the camera a few years ago, I just dialled in some recommended settings for stills, but have never really questioned them to this point.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Yes, but it has options (I assume all/most mirrorless cameras do?) to use either the physical shutter or an 'electronic shutter', which I've always assumed is just a timed scan of the sensor.


I would expect electronic shutter would be pretty much silent.
Don't know the pros and cons versus a mech shutter though. 


alsoknownas said:


> I don't take stills very often, so when I got the camera a few years ago, I just dialled in some recommended settings for stills, but have never really questioned them to this point.


I was looking at the website of someone who took photographs of musicians and they said specifically that their gear was totally silent and guaranteed not to distract. I hadn't thought of it before, but for some applications it is definitely an advantage.


----------



## alsoknownas (Oct 13, 2018)

weltweit said:


> I would expect electronic shutter would be pretty much silent.
> Don't know the pros and cons versus a mech shutter though.
> 
> I was looking at the website of someone who took photographs of musicians and they said specifically that their gear was totally silent and guaranteed not to distract. I hadn't thought of it before, but for some applications it is definitely an advantage.


Yeah, that's kind of why I switched it on.  But it makes me wonder why there is still the need for a physical shutter at all?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 13, 2018)

alsoknownas said:


> Yeah, that's kind of why I switched it on.  But it makes me wonder why there is still the need for a physical shutter at all?


Any mechanical shutter needs to be open all the time you are using the EVF so it is a good point, why have it at all? I don't know the answer to that.


----------



## alsoknownas (Nov 22, 2018)

So, I've gotten myself a GH5S now.  [Aside - kind of weird how even Panasonic sometimes capitalise the S and sometimes don't .]

Anyhow, I haven't gotten out with it yet, so we will see, but this is really what I would have considered a real 'dream camera' only a very short while ago.  I really loved using the GH4 (now sadly departed ), but the only real let down was that it wasn't very flexible to use in some of the low-light situations I find myself in (nothing as exciting as traversing the catacombs - just events at moodily-lit venues, museums and the like).
I really wanted Panny to make a low-resolution version of the camera with a few stops more usable ISO.  And they did, so I'm excited.

In the meantime a bunch of other brilliant looking cameras have come out - BMPCC4K (Raw!!!), Fuji XT-3, Sony A7iii, etc.  All with stunning video, but in the end the choice was a fairly easy one.  I just love the usability of the GH range, and I'm hoping and trusting this too will be a really well thought-out tool.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2018)

A side question with respect to gear, do any of you have insurance to cover accidental damage and theft while at home or out and about? I don't have any insurance which I could add my gear to so interested if anyone has cover.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm with Eversure Insurance.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm with Eversure Insurance.


Aha.
Camera Insurance | Specialist cover from under £20

I am not sure I have any invoices now for my gear, most of it was bought a long long time ago 

eta: I suppose I could go down the photo of the gear route if I can get my camera to date and time stamp the image, but what would I take a photo of my camera itself with  ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 15, 2018)

It just comes under my home contents, which also covers damage and theft outside the house.

If it’s gear used for earning money, policies generally won’t cover it though.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2018)

I think back when I had contents insurance I added my gear to it, but I haven't had such a policy for many years now. But there are other demands on my hard earned, like a back up hdd which I probably should get etc etc


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been trying to find an EVF to use as part of a rig (chest supported, rather than a shoulder rig), but they are just soooo expensive!
Anyway, I found a place that was doing a clearance deal on the Zacuto Flip EVF, which is an old, quite low-res, but well-featured model, which I think they still sell but tend to keep a bit quiet about because they want people to buy the newer, pricier, Gratical range.
Ordered the EVF at half price.  Will report back.
 
It does seem a bit perverse to replace the perfectly brilliant EVF on my GH5S (3,680,000 pixels) with a much lower resolution model (384,000 pixels ), but I'm doing it to add a point of contact for handheld stuff, so it will only be an occasional compromise.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 27, 2019)

As I say I'm going to (slowly) build a rig for my camera.  So far I've assembled a cage and an EVF.  I appreciate that most here are stills photographers so probably won't need to consider this, but any experience or opinions on support rigs?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jan 29, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Any mechanical shutter needs to be open all the time you are using the EVF so it is a good point, why have it at all? I don't know the answer to that.


Found an excellent summary article on mechanical vs electronic shutter here:

Electronic v mechanical shutter modes - Lumix G Experience


----------



## weltweit (Jan 29, 2019)

alsoknownas said:


> Found an excellent summary article on mechanical vs electronic shutter here:
> 
> Electronic v mechanical shutter modes - Lumix G Experience


Yes, that is an interesting article and it explains well why mirrorless cameras still have a mechanical shutter. I did find it a bit strange that electronic shutters can fire so fast but still have these side effects. Perhaps I need to revisit the article and re-read it.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 17, 2019)

Just bought myself a used Nikon AF-S 300mm f/4D IF-ED, in excellent shape, for $US400. I thought that was a pretty good deal.

More interesting than the lens is the guy who I bought it from. He is a long-time pro, who has done lots of work for Sports Illustrated and ESPN. This is probably his most famous shot:


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 9, 2019)

iPhone


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 15, 2019)

I've got myself a Leica M9 - that's their first full-frame digital for those of you who don't keep up with overpriced camera news. I got an M6 (film) last year and some lenses, so at least I didn't have to get any more of the latter.

Honestly, the main reason is that I've been feeling very alienated from digital cameras recently, yet do still like the convenience and quality of shooting digital. Even the ones I like the most - e.g. the Panasonic GX8 - pull me out of the environment when I'm using them, and seem really badly set up. I think camera manufacturers are in the state of phone manufacturers pre-iPhone... engineering companies who have no feel for how people actually use their products. There are a few counter-examples but really, most cameras are horrible to use, and even if you understand them completely they still take you out of the moment.

The M9 on the other hand is uncomplicated and manual to the extreme. You could just set your ISO and white balance once and never have to look at the screen again. You select aperture on the lens and shutter speed on a dial and you focus completely manually, through a big, bright, optical viewfinder - in use, the only digital feature you come across is the shutter speed in the VF if you're using aperture-priority metering (and that's just a very old-school LCD-type display).

I'm not 100% used to it yet, there are some small differences from the M6, but so far I am happy. Compared to modern cameras it has poor high ISO performance but honestly, I don't care that much - I don't shoot fast action in low light, I rarely use anything over 800.


----------



## RoyReed (May 5, 2019)

The shutter in my D7100 has jammed. I'll have to have a trip to Fixation after the bank holiday. I think it might be more expensive to repair than the body's worth though, especially if the shutter blade has damaged the sensor.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2019)

RoyReed bad luck mate, how many clicks did it have? 

If it is too much to repair, there are lots of used Nikon bodies on www.mpb.com


----------



## RoyReed (May 5, 2019)

weltweit said:


> RoyReed bad luck mate, how many clicks did it have?
> 
> If it is too much to repair, there are lots of used Nikon bodies on www.mpb.com


Only 25,000 shutter cycles.

I've already been looking at second-hand prices - about £375 for good D7100s, £450 for D7200s and £675 for D7500s. I'd really like a D500, but I don't earn my living with photography any more, so can't justify the price. Let's see what Fixation say first.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)

I've got this annoying thing with my original GR. It's taken around 37,000 shots so I've had my money's worth, but the flash has broken and the sensor is really covered in dust. I hate throwing away stuff away but without a flash and a filthy sensor it's pretty much useless. If I had time I might have a go at a DIY sensor clean but it's as fiddly as fuck.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 5, 2019)

editor said:


> I've got this annoying thing with my original GR. It's taken around 37,000 shots so I've had my money's worth, but the flash has broken and the sensor is really covered in dust. I hate throwing away stuff away but without a flash and a filthy sensor it's pretty much useless. If I had time I might have a go at a DIY sensor clean but it's as fiddly as fuck.


I never ended up getting the sensor cleaned on mine. I did send it off to one bloke via a local camera shop who said "yeah I can clean that" and then a couple of weeks later said "no actually I can't". Cheers. Ricoh has an official U.K. repair partner but honestly I might just eBay it as "not working needs sensor clean" as I would worry about using it even after the sensor was cleaned.


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2019)

RoyReed could it be worth a call to Nikon UK because of the low shuttercount? 
You might get lucky.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I never ended up getting the sensor cleaned on mine. I did send it off to one bloke via a local camera shop who said "yeah I can clean that" and then a couple of weeks later said "no actually I can't". Cheers. Ricoh has an official U.K. repair partner but honestly I might just eBay it as "not working needs sensor clean" as I would worry about using it even after the sensor was cleaned.


I had it cleaned once but then they quoted an outrageous amount the second time. It appears that some GRs are more susceptible to dust than others as my current one has fared better (but still not without some dust).


----------



## weltweit (May 5, 2019)

Years ago my Fuji 4900z developed spots on the sensor, it was a fixed lens zoom. I took it to Fuji UK which then was just an hour away, they replaced the full lens/sensor assembly free of charge.


----------



## RoyReed (May 6, 2019)

weltweit said:


> RoyReed could it be worth a call to Nikon UK because of the low shuttercount?
> You might get lucky.


Possibly, but it's 4.5 years old, and the 150,000 quoted shutter life is never guaranteed. I'll see what Fixation say first. They're approved Nikon agents.


----------



## RoyReed (May 7, 2019)

Took it to Fixation. The sensor was scratched and the repair cost for that and the shutter was more than the camera's worth, so does anyone want a Nikon branded paperweight?

However I found a new D7200 online for £600 (£300 less than list price) so I've just ordered that.


----------



## Nikkormat (May 11, 2019)

Nikkormat said:


> Primary camera: Nikon F3HP...



Since I posted two years ago, I have made a few changes:

Primary cameras: Nikon F2AS & F3HP for film and D700 for digital.

Lens/Tripod/Flashgun etc: 24 f/2.8, 50 f/1.2, 55 f/3.5 macro, 105 f/2.5 and 200mm f/4 manual focus lenses, 28-105, 50 f/1.8 and 105mm f/2.8 macro AF-D lenses. Nikon SB-15 flash, Uni-Lock 1700 tripod, Domke F3X bag.

What you like and don't like about the camera: The F2 is perfect. The F3 viewfinder LCD is crap, otherwise it is perfect. The D700 is new to me and I am still getting to know it.

Secondary cameras (and what you use them for): Fujifilm X-T1 & 35mm f/2 lens: small and light and easy to travel with, and produces excellent jpegs. Minolta Autocord medium format TLR - only one roll through it so far but the image quality is outstanding, and the camera is beautiful.

Plus and minus points of your other cameras: I can't get on with focus peaking when using manual lenses on the Fuji (hence buying the D700); the drive, metering and exposure compensation dials are too easily turned accidentally; the rubber covering is shit and has come loose; the port door is bent and now held down with tape; otherwise I love it. The Autocord is fantastic; I bought it to replace my big, heavy Mamiya C220, and I do not regret it. The focus leaver is a notorious weak point, but mine is intact.

Ideal/dream camera set up: I have it. I still dream of a digital F3 though...

Photo software used: gThumb for basic jpeg editing, Darktable for RAW.

What kind of photos do you take: City scenes, a bit of everything.

Who are your photographic heroes (and what you like about them): Fan Ho - his use of light and shadow is beautiful.

Favourite photo sites: The blog on Anatomy Films is always worth a read.

My photos are on Instagram and Flickr.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 23, 2019)

On web sized images people can't tell the difference between my 37mpx D800 and my 14mpx Motorola smartphone. I usually post images downsized from my Nikon but recently i also posted pics from my smartphone, no comments about reduction in quality.

For large sized prints the difference would be obvious but at web sized it is harder to tell!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 23, 2019)

weltweit said:


> On web sized images people can't tell the difference between my 37mpx D800 and my 14mpx Motorola smartphone. I usually post images downsized from my Nikon but recently i also posted pics from my smartphone, no comments about reduction in quality.
> 
> For large sized prints the difference would be obvious but at web sized it is harder to tell!


For the internet about 2-3MP is fine in practice, and huge prints can (counter-intuitively) work fine from less detailed media than smaller ones, because they are viewed from further away. The megapixel race is dumb. I would say the maximum you might actually _need_ in the output file, unless you're cropping quite severely or have some other special purpose, is maybe 16MP tops, 12 being mostly fine. But a 12MP file from full frame will look an awful lot better than 12MP from a phone camera.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 23, 2019)

I have long wondered if I could enter a whole season of dpi image competition in my local camera club just with pictures from my smartphone.

I might try that next year, a secret project.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2019)

You know what? I'm debating moving back to Micro Four Thirds and getting the new Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III. The thing that pushed me into going full frame was taking football pics in the badly lit Dulwich Hamlet ground but now that they've got no shortage of snappers I'm fed up with the extra weight. 






Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III review | Digital Camera World

The Sony A7ii is a great camera but you know that thing when you buy something but never get to love it? That's how I feel about the Sony set up, even though it takes cracking pics. The lenses weigh a ton, but I prefer to use the Sony RX1 and even the Huawei P30 phone is doing a brilliant job of capturing the night shots I like. 

*continues to mull,,,


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2019)

editor you must have a different view on change to me, it takes me a while to be used to a camera and I tend to keep it until it breaks and I have to replace it. In 20 years I had just 3 bodies, the first for 2 years (I still have it) the second for probably 16 years and the one I have now which is heading for its second birthday. 

I would imagine it could be expensive to chop and change, compatible lenses for example?


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2019)

weltweit said:


> editor you must have a different view on change to me, it takes me a while to be used to a camera and I tend to keep it until it breaks and I have to replace it. In 20 years I had just 3 bodies, the first for 2 years (I still have it) the second for probably 16 years and the one I have now which is heading for its second birthday.
> 
> I would imagine it could be expensive to chop and change, compatible lenses for example?


I had an Olympus OM2 for about 20 years but seeing as I make a bit of money out of my photography - and cameras are a bit of a hobby - I don't mind buying new gear and losing a bit of cash if I later decide to flog it off.  It's just a case of finding the right tools for the job and the ones that suit me best.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 27, 2019)

weltweit said:


> editor you must have a different view on change to me, it takes me a while to be used to a camera and I tend to keep it until it breaks and I have to replace it. In 20 years I had just 3 bodies, the first for 2 years (I still have it) the second for probably 16 years and the one I have now which is heading for its second birthday.
> 
> I would imagine it could be expensive to chop and change, compatible lenses for example?


I'm still using my canon 40D and can't decide what to upgrade to.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2019)

Nivag said:


> I'm still using my canon 40D and can't decide what to upgrade to.


How long have you had your 40D Nivag?

It takes me ages to make up my mind on a new camera, I was pondering over a Nikon D610 or a D800 for many many months while I was camera less, eventually I knew I had to make my mind up.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 28, 2019)

weltweit said:


> How long have you had your 40D Nivag?
> 
> It takes me ages to make up my mind on a new camera, I was pondering over a Nikon D610 or a D800 for many many months while I was camera less, eventually I knew I had to make my mind up.


Since 2009, I bought it 2nd hand. The last year or so I've been wanting a camera that handles low light better. I've got 3 lovely lenses, so reluctant to swap brand due to the added cost of buying new glass.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 28, 2019)

Nivag are your lenses Full Frame or Crop? Because that will limit the cameras you can look at using them on. Canon has a good range of cameras, I expect you may have too many options making it hard to make your mind up. I bought a used Nikon full frame camera from MPB in Jan 2018. All of my lenses are FX though so they work fine with it.


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2019)

Nivag said:


> Since 2009, I bought it 2nd hand. The last year or so I've been wanting a camera that handles low light better. I've got 3 lovely lenses, so reluctant to swap brand due to the added cost of buying new glass.


Sony are bloody excellent in low light and you can always use an adapter for your old lenses....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2019)

editor said:


> You know what? I'm debating moving back to Micro Four Thirds and getting the new Olympus OM-D E-M5 Mark III. The thing that pushed me into going full frame was taking football pics in the badly lit Dulwich Hamlet ground but now that they've got no shortage of snappers I'm fed up with the extra weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you know I'm always of the opinion that you take the best photos on the camera you like to use the most, so I'd say why not. I know you always liked the OM-D, and while it might not have the pixel-peeping high ISO performance of the Sony, modern m43 cameras are still perfectly usable at 3200 or more, particularly with fast primes.


----------



## Nivag (Nov 29, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Nivag are your lenses Full Frame or Crop? Because that will limit the cameras you can look at using them on. Canon has a good range of cameras, I expect you may have too many options making it hard to make your mind up. I bought a used Nikon full frame camera from MPB in Jan 2018. All of my lenses are FX though so they work fine with it.


Only one is a crop only lens. The rest will work on both.


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Dec 20, 2019)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well, you know I'm always of the opinion that you take the best photos on the camera you like to use the most, so I'd say why not. I know you always liked the OM-D, and while it might not have the pixel-peeping high ISO performance of the Sony, modern m43 cameras are still perfectly usable at 3200 or more, particularly with fast primes.


 Until early 2018 I was a dedicated Sony User, sadly age has crept in and I have switched to Olympus micro 4/5 I have a Mk1 EM5 .. a troublesome M5 mk 2 and  a M1 mk 1. I do find the low light performance poorer than the Sonys but at least I can carry them about without crippling myself and do find the lightweight Panasonic 45 to 150 lens to be useful for much of the time. There is also that  lovely little 45mm f1.8 Olympus lens.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 20, 2019)

The Panasonic 45-150 is surprisingly good. I got one for £100 second hand and, while the aperture is relatively slow, the image quality is excellent, even wide open. No lens stabilisation but a lot of m43 cameras have IBIS anyway.


----------



## Nivag (Dec 28, 2019)

I treated myself to a Canon M6 Mark II 
It wasn't what I initially had in mind but after holding it in a shop and seeing the size it'll mean I'm more likely to carry it with me plus I got the adaptor to use my existings lenses.
Will probably get the EF-M 55-200mm so I've got a nice small telephoto lens to travel with.


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Jan 1, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The Panasonic 45-150 is surprisingly good. I got one for £100 second hand and, while the aperture is relatively slow, the image quality is excellent, even wide open. No lens stabilisation but a lot of m43 cameras have IBIS anyway.


I have found the ibis on the Olympus OMD cameras to be very effective.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 25, 2020)

As now living in the Welsh Desert it is time to review my set-up. Currently using a load of 35mm/medium format, worn out camera junk - faulty shutters, hazy fungus infested lens, light leaks etc.. Most recently a Kodak Retina II dating from 1936-39 period. As for photograph editing. I use a couple of budget android tablets meaning those £25-40 eBay types, one with plastic instead of glass screens! I did invest in a flashair SD card to get my negative scans from a cheap veho 14mp stand alone contraption. Scanner without wires to the android tablet is amazing move forward albeit scans are low quality. Then its android applications, photo editor, snapseed, bimostitch, colourize etc. I share the photography on Facebook as a sort of ongoing blog.  Digital photography has gone down the mobile phone route. Moto G7 plus and a Homtom HT17 both much the same except the Homtom came with a inbuilt malware version of android! That's it for my 2020 setup 😀


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm going for an almighty rejig once I can be arsed to get eBaying.  Out goes all my Sony full frame gear, out goes my Sony RX1R/sony RX100 VI cameras and in comes the new Olympus OM-D E-M1 III with some fast lenses. I'll be sticking with my Ricoh GR though.


----------



## weltweit (Feb 25, 2020)

I can't face change at the moment so will be sticking to what I have.

Mind you, I like what I have


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2020)

I've changed my default film to Tri-X at 800, based on (a) having scored a bulk roll of Tri-X cheap, and (b) the weather being generally shitty; I like to get at least f4 at 1/250 for street and protest shots, which seems to require 800 these days.

Also Tri-X at 800 is quite decent. It's sharp and not particularly grainy, you just lose some shadow detail vs 400, and I usually want high contrast anyway.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2020)

I bought this monstrosity the other day (the lens). I don't know when I'll get to use it though. Not a lot of planes to shoot down at the moment.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2020)

mauvais nice big lens, is that the xx-500 Nikon? (I forgot the first number) my Manfrotto tripod is a bit similar to that, different head though. With a D500 you should be getting quite a massive telephoto with that l lens!!


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> mauvais nice big lens, is that the xx-500 Nikon? (I forgot the first number) my Manfrotto tripod is a bit similar to that, different head though. With a D500 you should be getting quite a massive telephoto with that l lens!!


It's the 150-600 Sigma, the Contemporary one. Contemplated buying the more expensive 'Sport' but it's significantly heavier and gets similar reviews. The Manfrotto is a 055MF4 that I've had for some years now, with a 488RC2 head.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2020)

mauvais said:


> It's the 150-600 Sigma, the Contemporary one. Contemplated buying the more expensive 'Sport' but it's significantly heavier and gets similar reviews.



600 aha, what does that give you effective zoom? something massive I would guess 



mauvais said:


> The Manfrotto is a 055MF4 that I've had for some years now, with a 488RC2 head.


Aha I have an 055 but perhaps an earlier model, I forget the designation of my head.

Your D500 controls look very similar to my D800, except is that a tilting screen you have?


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> 600 aha, what does that give you effective zoom? something massive I would guess


Nikon's APS-C (DX) has a crop factor of 1.5x, so a 35mm equivalent of 900mm.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2020)

mauvais said:


> I bought this monstrosity the other day (the lens). I don't know when I'll get to use it though. Not a lot of planes to shoot down at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 202608


You can do portrait shots while you are social distancing!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2020)

I am toying with the idea of selling my 80-400 f4.5-5.6 AFD and buying the AFS version but I am baulking at the amount of money I will have to shell out. It would be my first AFS lens.


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 21, 2020)

mauvais said:


> Nikon's APS-C (DX) has a crop factor of 1.5x, so a 35mm equivalent of 750mm.


900mm (600 * 1.5)


----------



## mauvais (Mar 21, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Your D500 controls look very similar to my D800, except is that a tilting screen you have?


Yes, it extends out and can be tilted. Not something I use much but can be useful occasionally.


RoyReed said:


> 900mm (600 * 1.5)


D'oh, yes.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 25, 2020)

My Eos 600D has crapped out in me. No longer powering on but I see lights in the battery indicator when I remove the battery.

The annoying thing is I bought some brand new batteries in the hope it was a battery issue and it actually did work, for about a day.

Any way I can tell how fucked it is?


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2020)

Artaxerxes said:


> ..
> Any way I can tell how fucked it is?


My Fuji S2 failed around power issues.

I would recommend googling model number and symptom, perhaps others have had the same issue.

Other than that, find the right forum on dpreview and ask there, or ask an approved repairer for a quote.

eta: take a look on mpb.com - Buy or Sell Used Photo & Video Equipment to see what deals there are on similar gear - there are loads of Canon dslrs there.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2020)

Just been window shopping on mpb.com interestingly most of my lenses are still selling at about what I paid for them going back many years. My Nikon dslr has come down quite a bit, and the next newer model along is now priced at what I paid for mine 2 years ago. Browsing mpb is like being in a sweetie shop so many interesting lenses etc, of course the very best are not cheap though


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

So I'm flogging off my Sony A7ii and all the lenses, and the RX100V1, but keeping the Sony RX1 compact and Ricoh GR (which I use for DJ gigs.)

I got a good deal on the Olympus OM-D EM-1iii recently and I'm keeping the OM-D EM-5ii as a backup, and switching all my main photography back to Micro Four Thirds....


----------



## weltweit (Apr 26, 2020)

editor said:


> So I'm flogging off my Sony A7ii and all the lenses, and the RX100V1, but keeping the Sony RX1 compact and Ricoh GR (which I use for DJ gigs.)
> ..


How do you plan to sell them?


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> How do you plan to sell them?


I was planning on eBay but I figure now's not a good time!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> Just been window shopping on mpb.com interestingly most of my lenses are still selling at about what I paid for them going back many years. My Nikon dslr has come down quite a bit, and the next newer model along is now priced at what I paid for mine 2 years ago. Browsing mpb is like being in a sweetie shop so many interesting lenses etc, of course the very best are not cheap though




Lenses are a pain in the arse and mostly what hold me back. They cost a fortune and keep value. I really want a decent macro or telephoto lens. I've a 200 quid 300mm but it's not quite sharp enough at long range. Decentish macro mind.

Think the 600d is only worth about 80 quid in contrast.


----------



## bmd (Apr 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Sony are bloody excellent in low light and you can always use an adapter for your old lenses....



I've got an A6000 with the 1.8 50mm prime. Love it.


----------



## Doodler (Jun 21, 2020)

Nikon D3300 entry-level DSLR. Bought the Nikon 18-140mm but was disappointed with it. Nikon 35mm f1.8 and Nikon 10-20mm, both good and inexpensive.

Sony RX100 mk1, great stuff.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2020)

I traded my Nikon 85mm f1.8 in for an 85mm f1.4.

The 1.4 has superior out of focus blurring (often described as "creamy") and is sharp as a pin. 

When I bought my 1.8, perhaps 15 years ago, I knew the 1.4 was better but I baulked at the £250 extra I would have had to pay. I still had to pay a difference but I wish I had gotten it sooner.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2020)

So I just sold all of my Sony full frame gear - the A7ii and all the lenses, but I'm hanging on to the Sony Rx1R compact which is brilliant.

I just got fed up with the weight and bulk of the Sony gear and found myself constantly going back to my Olympus set up.

I'm tempted to splash a bit of the cash I got from the Grand Flog Off (via mpb.com who gave me a pretty fair price) and get a Ricoh GRiii if I can find one for a decent price.


----------



## Nikkormat (Aug 21, 2020)

editor said:


> I just got fed up with the weight and bulk of the Sony gear and found myself constantly going back to my Olympus set up.



I switched from a Fujifilm X-T1 to a Nikon D700, so that I could share lenses with my manual film cameras (never liked focus peaking and 1.5x focal length on the Fuji). Now I have realised I really don't like carrying such a heavy camera, and am considering going back to Fuji, maybe with an X-T2.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm going to skip Full Frame altogether and stick with a policy of cinema cams (super 35mm) and Micro Four Thirds hybrids.  Renting the cine cams for now, but with an ambition to buy (one day!).  Happy with my MFT gear.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 21, 2020)

I'm just going to take Polaroids from now on and keep them in a shoebox. I've completely lost any idea why I might do otherwise.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2020)

Despite lots of photographers I know increasingly using MFT I am happy with my Nikon D800. It doesn't seem heavy, probably as I most often have a small prime on rather than a heavy zoom. 

I now have 5 lenses, and the used value of special F mount screw focus lenses is coming down as people move onto AFS lenses and the Z Mirrorless Nikon bodies. There are lenses, which used to be the F mount bees knees, now coming down low enough to be in my budget. 

I see myself going through the newer (than my D800) Nikon FF dslr range, so my next camera would be a D810 and after a decent period after that perhaps a D850.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 23, 2020)

Full Frame bodies seem to be getting lighter now.  Just the lenses to haul around.  But it's true, a prime lens doesn't have to weigh much.  I actually carry around an APS-C 85mm for photography even though my camera is MFT, and it's not much trouble (Samyang f1.8  344g + a little bit more for the adaptor).


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 23, 2020)

If I've got time I'm gonna watch a camera launch tomorrow (#saddo!).  Canon's new cinema camera (likely called C70) is being unveiled at around 3pm, and it looks right up my street.

Not the purdiest camera, but well-specced!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 23, 2020)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm just going to take Polaroids from now on and keep them in a shoebox. I've completely lost any idea why I might do otherwise.


I actually made a special Polaroid shoebox, with card subdividers so you can keep them in rows.


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 24, 2020)

Well I'm in love with the C70 _sob_.  It's just about perfect for my needs.  Stunning 10-bit video.  Built in XLR and ND.  Same sensor as the (£11k!) C300 mkIII.
Not the best looking object in the world, but I can live with it.  Want!  _starts saving the pennies_


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2020)

alsoknownas what sort of work would you do with it? What I mean is do you cater for a genre of film?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

S9 after my immense reshuffle, I'm now down to: 

Olympus OM-D E-M1iii & sundry lenses
Sony RX1 compact
Ricoh GRii - for travel
Huawei P30Pro pocket camera


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 24, 2020)

weltweit said:


> alsoknownas what sort of work would you do with it? What I mean is do you cater for a genre of film?


For work, factual and promotional films for organisations (such as museums). Some exhibition films too. 
Also do some creative stuff too! 

I do need to step up to a full-on cinema camera at some point. There's a whole section of the market I work in that is much more difficult for me to access without one (I hire Canon EOS cameras or the Panny EVA1 from time to time). 

The ideal camera for me would really be the C300 mk III, but I'm unlikely to have the readies any time soon. 

I think Canon must realise there's a lot of people in my situation, because this is basically a baby version of the C300, with quite a lot of the feature set, but at half the price!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)

Looking to get a replacement for my DSLR (EOS 600D) this year, hopefully by spring.

I'm browsing mpb.com for ideas and I think I'm leaning towards an 800D straight upgrade or a mirrorless M50 which looks a bit lighter and probably suits my needs more these days. Anyone have any experience of the two? I've a sneaking feeling my current lenses may not work with mirrorless but both are EF (Sigma 24-70mm and Sigma 70-300mm)


----------



## Nivag (Jan 23, 2021)

Artaxerxes said:


> Looking to get a replacement for my DSLR (EOS 600D) this year, hopefully by spring.
> 
> I'm browsing mpb.com for ideas and I think I'm leaning towards an 800D straight upgrade or a mirrorless M50 which looks a bit lighter and probably suits my needs more these days. Anyone have any experience of the two? I've a sneaking feeling my current lenses may not work with mirrorless but both are EF (Sigma 24-70mm and Sigma 70-300mm)


There's a rumour going around that the M series might be discontinued or not developed as much. 
On a side note, if you get the lens adapter your lenses should work on the M50.
I've got the M6 MKII and have 3 EF lenses that work 100% with the adaptor.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm considering getting one of the many good m43 long zooms, since I just seem to spend my time taking pictures of squirrels and parakeets in the park these days. The Panasonic 100-300 mk II seems a decent one (since I have a GX8 so can do dual stabilisation with it). NB to full framers this is equivalent to 200-600.

I mean if I'm going to do squirrel pics I might as well get some awesome squirrel pics.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 23, 2021)

Nivag said:


> There's a rumour going around that the M series might be discontinued or not developed as much.
> On a side note, if you get the lens adapter your lenses should work on the M50.
> I've got the M6 MKII and have 3 EF lenses that work 100% with the adaptor.



It's funny times for cameras thanks to phones. Seriously tempted by the fricking LIDAR on iPhone 12


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2021)

Canon750d , 3 lenses  24 mm, 18~55mm and 50~250mm  mini pod with extension, plus a surprisingly comfortable stool, all fits into my alibabar triangular sling bag with molle cleaning kit , some  filters , camera  sling  and  quick  release  as  part  of the  bag strap    , not shown  20,000 m amp powerbank ,and  spare  cards  .

Ive  got  black  molle pouches  on back order   ,  on a  slow  boat  from china  , del  due  early  Oct   , as  the  green  bugs  me


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2021)

I bought the first m that came out. With , the ef lens adaptor, bit pants, rarely whip it out, except for holidays abroad. No big loss if I get pick pocketed . It is nice an light though.

I'll never buy another camera sans viewfinder

Heh #219


----------



## Tankus (Aug 1, 2021)

Tankus said:


> canon eos m with 18/55mm lens ...in a small bag ...and thats it ..!...dont carry my eos SLR with a bag of lenses about anymore ...downsized  ....sometimes I may take out a 55/250mm tele ...with an M adaptor  ..
> 
> .may plump for a 22mm pancake lens as a primary  for size



God... I can't edit to save my life on my mobile. Ironically, I bought that pancake 24 mm for my 750, great for landscapes.

As you can see I'm back to the bag, with an honor 10  phone  as a daily carry


----------



## dawducan (Aug 5, 2021)

tankus, that is really impressive!


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2021)

dawducan said:


> tankus, that is really impressive!


Ah, it's you again. I hope you're impressed with the speed of the ban.


----------



## mhendo (Aug 20, 2021)

Finally, splashed out and picked myself up a used Nikon 70-200 f/2.8G VRII. It arrived this afternoon, and I tested it out on the cat.


----------



## mhendo (Oct 13, 2021)

I recently picked up two rather different wide-angle lenses for my D7200. Previously, my widest lens was a Tokina 12-28/f4, but I had always been a bit disappointed with it. It was noticeably soft, even in the center, when shooting wide open. I shoot a lot of my landscapes at f8 or f11, so for those shots it was fine, but there are times when you really want all the light you can get, and  f4 was effectively unusable. I think I probably just got a bad copy.

To replace it, I grabbed a used Tokina AF 11-20/f2.8, which is much better. It's far sharper at 2.8 than the 12-28 was at 4.0, and the extra 1mm at the wide end more than makes up for the loss of range at the long end, especially since I also have a 16-80/f2.8-4. The 11-20 was $290, which was a decent price for a lens in excellent condition. Here's a couple of shots from the U.S.S. Constitution, which we visited in Boston last weekend:









I also grabbed a lens that I've been wanting for a while, but had never found at the right price. It's a Nikon AF 10.5mm/f2.8 rectilinear fisheye for APS-C cameras. It retails for close to $700 new, and usually goes for about $350 or so used, and there's no way I was going to pay that much for such a specialized lens, which I probably wouldn't use very often. But last week, I found a copy in excellent condition for $200, so I snapped it up.









Now that I have superwides with a 2.8 maximum aperture, I'm also keen to try some astrophotography.


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 14, 2021)

Now gone back to Fuji. X-T1 with 35mm 1.4 and 18-55mm OIS zoom. Plus I have an old 1968 Minolta 55mm 1.4 Rokkor which is perfect for hazy fashion type images.


----------



## Nikkormat (Nov 16, 2021)

starfish2000 said:


> Now gone back to Fuji. X-T1 with 35mm 1.4 and 18-55mm OIS zoom. Plus I have an old 1968 Minolta 55mm 1.4 Rokkor which is perfect for hazy fashion type images.



I really liked the X-T1. I had the 35mm f/2 and 16-55mm f/2.8, and it was a near perfect setup. The thing that caused me to get rid of it though was the ease with which the controls could turn as I pulled it out of my bag - drive selector, meter mode and exposure comp dial. It was so very well designed in some regards, but with a complete lack of thought in others. I keep thinking of returning to Fuji, but it depends if they've sorted out this issue. Then again, I've never read of anyone else complaining of it, so maybe it was just me.


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 16, 2021)

I never had that problem. Sometimes my nose connects to the 4 button control on the back panel. I’ve got the extra battery grip which I find makes it better ergonomically.


----------



## izz (Jan 3, 2022)

Hello knowledgeable photographers, can I ask a couple of dumb-ass questions ? 
1) which software do you use to 'watermark' or otherwise your own pictures ? 
2) which software do you use to store and manage your photos ? I'm after the equivalent of Musicbee, which hunts around on your computer for sound files).


----------



## Nivag (Jan 4, 2022)

izz said:


> Hello knowledgeable photographers, can I ask a couple of dumb-ass questions ?
> 1) which software do you use to 'watermark' or otherwise your own pictures ?
> 2) which software do you use to store and manage your photos ? I'm after the equivalent of Musicbee, which hunts around on your computer for sound files).



Adobe Lightroom can do both of these for you. 
It doesn't hunt for images, you'll need to add them manually. 

If you're a Mac user there's Photo already installed which will give you basic cataloguing of your photos but it doesn't handle Raw files that well in my experience.

Just found this link if you want to add a watermark to 1 image at a time, How to Add a Watermark to Your Photos: 5 Different Ways


----------



## izz (Jan 4, 2022)

Nivag said:


> Adobe Lightroom can do both of these for you.
> It doesn't hunt for images, you'll need to add them manually.
> 
> If you're a Mac user there's Photo already installed which will give you basic cataloguing of your photos but it doesn't handle Raw files that well in my experience.
> ...


Thank you kindly Nivag


----------



## pogofish (Jan 14, 2022)

New toy time..!  









Unusually for me I plumped for a Zeiss camera - They are often greatly overpriced but this time it was one of the few models out there that would give me network, USB and HDMI function that would all work concurrently.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 11, 2022)

Just splurged on a couple of new items this week. 

I've been wanting a long telephoto or tele-zoom for a while, but I really can't justify the price of the pro telephoto glass (500/f4, etc.), especially since I'm a rank amateur when it comes to bird photography, I've compared the Nikon, Tamron, and Sigma tele-zooms, and they all have their pros and cons, but this week I finally bit the bullet and got myself a Nikon AF-S 200-500 f/5.6E ED VR. Got it used, but it's in like-new condition and works flawlessly, and was $800 instead of the $1400 that a new one would have cost. It's not as long as the third-party lenses, which all go to 600mm, but it's about half a stop faster, and I think 500mm is plenty, especially on a camera with an APS-C sensor.

I also grabbed a new camera body. I've been toying with moving up to full-frame, and I think I'll do that pretty soon, but this time I got a Nikon D500, which is basically Nikon's top-of-the-line DX body. Nikon have discontinued this camera, so the only new ones left are those already shipped to stores. It gets rave reviews for its low-light quality and for lightning fast autofocus. Again, I bought it used, but it's like new (about 8,000 on the shutter), and it cost me $925, which is almost $700 off the price of a new model.

I took them out in Golden Gate Park today, just to test out the combination and get familiar with the controls on the D500. 

The lens is a beast; it weighs five pounds, and it didn't take too many handheld shots before my left shoulder was begging for mercy. Luckily, I also had a monopod with me, although I'll need a better one for the weight of this lens I think. The focus is smooth and incredibly quiet, and on the D500 it's also quick. Reviews of this lens are generally good, but apparently quality control can be a bit uneven, with some copies not producing very sharp pictures at full aperture. The guy who sold it to me promised that it was sharp at f/5.6, and so far he seems to be right, because I've got no complaints about how it performed today. The VR is also fantastic; I took a few handheld shots at 1/320 and 1/160, which is really too slow for such a long lens, especially on a crop sensor, and they came out great.

As for the camera, it seems great. I didn't have too much opportunity to test the predictive autofocus on fast-moving birds in flight, but it snapped everything into focus incredibly quickly, and it's nice having such a large number of selectable focus points to choose from. It's also incredibly fast if you want to rattle off a rapid sequence, getting about 10 frames per second. A big buffer means you get quite a lot of shots before it slows down. You can also crank the ISO up to 4000 and still get shots with very little noise.

Anyway, here are a few of the shots I got today. More in a gallery if anyone's interested.


----------



## mhendo (Feb 11, 2022)

pogofish said:


> Unusually for me I plumped for a Zeiss camera - They are often greatly overpriced but this time it was one of the few models out there that would give me network, USB and HDMI function that would all work concurrently.


Nice. What does a set-up like that cost? Are we talking hundreds of quid? Thousands? Tens of thousands? I have no idea, and it appears to be impossible to find prices for Zeiss microscopes online.

I've always thought it would be lots of fun to do microscope photography, and it seems that it's much easier these days because you can buy the microscope with the imaging equipment already built in, rather than have to use some sort of adapter to physically attach a camera body to the microscope.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 11, 2022)

In that configuration, about £6,500 incl camera.  

The top-spec configuration with that model was just a shade under £10k and the most basic just under £5K  There is a lot of competition/throat cutting between the various dealers/agents and yes, Zeiss's pricing structure is smoke and mirrors, unless you have enough of a budget to be able to talk to them directly!  

Good photo microscopy and built-in cameras don't IME go together very well.  The advantage of a trinocular mount is that you have the minimum amount of glass between the tube-end optics and the CCD.  Each extra lens/prism/beam splitter in the light path reduces quality and are generally to be avoided unless they serve a particular/desirable optical purpose. 

If you are looking to get started, you can do it reasonably cheaply if you don't go for too big an optical system as there are plenty of good quality used microscopes that won't break the bank and cameras from the likes of Motic or Luminera that are relatively inexpensive for the smaller sized sensor models.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 8, 2022)

I decided to go the whole hog and upgrade my whole camera line.  Canon C70 (A cam) and Panasonic GH6 (B cam and backup).

Really excited to get going with these.  Though learning two cameras at the same time is likely to be a bit lively.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

So I've now totally flogged off all my full frame gear - the Sony RX1 was the last to go - and have not looked back as I'm dead happy with my Olympus set up and Ricoh GR camera. 

I'll probably see if I can bag something cheap off eBay at some point for a bit of fun.


----------



## mhendo (May 14, 2022)

Got myself some new (used) tripod gear this week, partly for a trip I'm making to visit family and friends in Australia next month.

For years, I've had a fairly cheap, old, and rather heavy Slik aluminium tripod, and a few years ago I bought a small Benro ProAngel travel tripod for trips.  The Slik is OK, but I'm not a huge fan of the fairly mediocre three-way head, and it also doesn't have an Arca-Swiss style release mechanism, which I want for the Really Right Stuff lens foot attached to my 70-200/2.8 and my 200-500/5.6.

The Benro is quite nice, and has a great little ball head on it, but after about a year one of the leg locks became loose, and it collapses at the slightest movement. Not great if you've got a couple of grand worth of camera gear sitting on it, or if you're carrying it and the leg drops down. The more expensive Benro tripods allow the legs to be taken apart, cleaned, and reassembled, but I can't work out how to do it on this one.

Anyway, I decided to get myself a new tripod, so I've picked up a Gitzo GT2545T carbon fiber model, legs only. It's one of Gitzo's travel range. It's about the same height and size as the Slik, but folds up smaller, and it weighs no more than the Benro. It wasn't cheap--they're $575 plus tax new, and I paid $425 used--but it's in like-new condition, and you can just feel the quality of the leg releases, the joints, and everything else. 

For my trip to Australia, I'll probably just use the head from the Benro. It will be fine for everything up to and including the 70-200, and if I'm careful it should be fine for the 200-500 too. 

But I also decided to get a heavy-duty head for when I'm not traveling, so I bought a Really Right Stuff BH-55 ball head. It goes for just under $500 new, but I got it for $275 used, and this thing is a goddam beast! I looked at the specs, but really didn't appreciate until it arrived just how big and heavy it is. I said as much to the guy who sold it to me, and he said, "that baby will hold anything!" No way I'm going to cart it on a plane, but it will be great for times when I want to set up for birds with my long lens, or need super stability for a long exposure or time lapse. Eventually, I'll probably invest in a larger Gitzo tripod to hold it.

I really blanched at forking out so much money for something that's not even a new lens or a new camera, but on camera forums just about everyone seems to agree that, while paying top dollar for a good tripod hurts a bit, it's nearly always worth it in the long run. Here's hoping!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2022)

I just had a realisation with respect to my camera, a Nikon D800. It always seems so new to me and I enjoy so much taking pictures with it, it always seems so eager to go, instantly on and the battery always ready, massive 36mpx files that allow loads of cropping, great raws and jpegs.

What was my realisation I hear you ask? Well, it was launched in 2012, which makes it 10 years old!

I shouldn't be surprised, I bet my 3 primes are even older


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 28, 2022)

Was reading an article recently, that Canon & Nikon will not be designing any new dslr’s - manufacturing will continue of certain current models - mirrorless tech is catching up.









						Why Nikon and Canon have given up on DSLRs | Engadget
					

The biggest news in the camera industry this month is that Nikon is reportedly halting development of new SLR cameras, marking the end of a 63-year run..




					www.engadget.com


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Was reading an article recently, that Canon & Nikon will not be designing any new dslr’s - manufacturing will continue of certain current models - mirrorless tech is catching up.


Yes mirrorless has arrived, but not yet for the budget photographer, for people on a shoestring the used pages still offer lots of dslrs and their lenses at bargain prices.

My first camera, a Fuji Finepix 4900z was mirrorless with an EVF, it worked fine for my needs back then. What I notice about the Nikon Z series is that all the lenses cost more than a thousand pounds, with many going higher. My F mount lenses cost hundreds (used).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 28, 2022)

Surely like Canon you can get a lens mount, so all your old Nikon glass can fit the latest mirrorless? But yeah, the Canon R series is beyond my budget!!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 28, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Surely like Canon you can get a lens mount, so all your old Nikon glass can fit the latest mirrorless? But yeah, the Canon R series is beyond my budget!!


There is a Nikon Z adaptor, but my F mount lenses are all screw drive focus and won't AF with it. If I had AFS lenses (with an internal focussing motor) they would AF with the adaptor, but I don't own any AFS lenses.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2022)

I'm so glad I switched back from Sony FF to Olympus. I never got on with the feel of the A7ii and I hated the size of the lenses.

So my current collection is:

Olympus OM-D EMiii - primarily for sports photography and any paid work I might get

Olympus  OM-D EM5iii - carry about camera when I want to do 'proper' photography

Olympus Stylus1 - recently bought 8 yr old bridge camera that is incredibly small considering it has a 28mm-300mm zoom. Picked it up for £200 in near new condition and it's easy to see why some still go for £400+. It's now my carry everywhere camera and I'll be taking it on tour with me in the future. Not so great in low light but then my Huawei P30 Pro can take care if those pics.

Ricoh GRii - used for photographing my DJ gigs. The snap focus feature means it constantly produces outstanding results!

Ricoh GRiii - street snapping camera which has just been edged out of favour by the Stylus 1

 Huawei P30 Pro- still capable of astonishingly good photos, particularly in low light


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> I really liked the X-T1. I had the 35mm f/2 and 16-55mm f/2.8, and it was a near perfect setup. The thing that caused me to get rid of it though was the ease with which the controls could turn as I pulled it out of my bag - drive selector, meter mode and exposure comp dial. It was so very well designed in some regards, but with a complete lack of thought in others. I keep thinking of returning to Fuji, but it depends if they've sorted out this issue. Then again, I've never read of anyone else complaining of it, so maybe it was just me.


Now gone for an XT-2. With the same glass. But bought an old Olympus Zukio 135mm 3.5 with an adaptor. Off to Istanbul and Bulgaria in October.


----------



## stdP (Aug 5, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> I really liked the X-T1. I had the 35mm f/2 and 16-55mm f/2.8, and it was a near perfect setup. The thing that caused me to get rid of it though was the ease with which the controls could turn as I pulled it out of my bag - drive selector, meter mode and exposure comp dial. It was so very well designed in some regards, but with a complete lack of thought in others. I keep thinking of returning to Fuji, but it depends if they've sorted out this issue. Then again, I've never read of anyone else complaining of it, so maybe it was just me.



IIRC the ISO and shutter dials on the X-Tx series all have locking buttons to stop them from being turned when you press in the nipple on the top. The expcomp dial on the X-T3 and 4 (haven't tried the 1 or 2) is rather hard to turn accidentally I find, although I still find the aperture rings too easy to turn (especially when switching lenses).

As fast an optically brilliant as it is, I found the 16-55mm f/2.8 too large and heavy for me - as much as many may recoil the appellation of "kit zoom", the 18-55mm f/2.8-4 is _far_ better than it has any right to be, and relatively tiny to boot. I briefly tried the f/2 version of it but the 35mm f/1.4 is IMHO a god-tier prime - surpassing that of my first love, the 50mm f/1.4 Zuiko - but I prefer the wider angle so I went for the 23mm f/1.4 (35mm equivalent) as my low-light knockabout. The first version of it has clutch focus which I'm particularly a fan of and the optical quality is flat-out beautiful (very nearly as good as the 35mm f/1.4). I'm saving up for the 16mm f/1.4 (24mm equivalent) which I've tried in the shop already - another clutch focus that I find a joy to shoot with.

FWIW when I decided post-lockdown I wanted a proper camera again, I was gunning for an Olympus MFT of some variety (as I cut my teeth on the OM system when I was a kid), but for me the Fuji system knocks it out of the park ergonomically. As much as I wanted a slightly titchier camera, I've got big hands and the Olympus just felt too cramped.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 30, 2022)

My friend wants to do a photography course. A short 2-3 day thing. 

I agreed to this as I'm interested, but don't have a camera. Sure this questions been asked a million times but what do people suggest for beginners? I almost went for Nikon D3000 on eBay at £120 but then a review put me off. 

Anyone have experience with a particular camera they'd suggest, or want to sell me one?


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 30, 2022)

I’d go and get a used Canon 40D. It’s basically a crop sensor version of the original 5D. But it has a sensor cleaner. 10.1 MP. Beautiful images. My main camera from 2008-2013. Here are some images from it. Usually with the Canon EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS which was a great combo. You’ve got all the modes, plus manual control. ISO800 gives a clean film like image with minimal noise. Expect to pay £90 for a body. They are built like tanks.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 30, 2022)

Thanks that's a helpful starting point.


----------



## starfish2000 (Nov 30, 2022)

No worries. Plus there’s a monster amount of lenses available used. The fast primes 28,35,50 mm are all affordable.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 1, 2022)

That Canon 50mm 1.4 prime is fantastic for the price. Love mine.


----------



## starfish2000 (Dec 28, 2022)

Changed my rig. Kept the Fuji XT-2 but have added a Canon 6D and a 24-105L & the ubiquitous 50mm 1.4. I fancy having a DSLR system for when I travel. Those batteries go about 1000 frames. Plus the 6D colour science is beautiful. Especially in low light. I still think it’s the best DSLR Canon ever made for stills.


----------

